# Zebralight H51



## nzbazza

Just noticed on the ZL site that the H51 is open for preorders: $64 and due around 18th Aug.

http://www.zebralight.com/H51-Headlamp-AA-200Lm_p_37.html


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I am glad Zebralight uses Eneloops to test the run times. Now there should be no confusion. Wow, 200lm from an Eneloop! That's just awesome. I guess there is no need for 14500 support when they can get this kind of lumens out of an Eneloop.

What I don't like: no emergency mode.


----------



## strinq

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

How did they get 200 OTF from a single AA?


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Id prefer a Beacon mode oder the second medium or the second high mode, too.

I would like to have 14500 support but as it seems to be quite good with eneloops im OK with that too.

No integrated pocketclip either  (and no diffusor...)


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I just measured my small flashlight phone case. 3.3'' is the exact length, so this light will fit perfectly. The length meets my discreet on-person EDC requirement. 

What I would like to see is the SC50 upgraded with the same emitter and circuit. An upgraded SC50 and H51F would both fit in the same phone case and let me carry a potent light combo for flood and throw. On the other hand, a single H51 can do some throw and a little flood. If the claimed specs are true, the combination of XP-G and their new circuit seem to produce some amazing results.


----------



## Lux Luthor

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Should make a nice set along with the SC50. Very Nice!!!


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I'm in.

I adore my H501 and this is all that plus more brightness and more efficiency... plus nice, guilt-free lumens... Ah Zebra!


----------



## Zendude

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



strinq said:


> How did they get 200 OTF from a single AA?



I'm with you strinq. I'll believe it when I see it. That being said, if I see it I'll probably have to buy it!:naughty:


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

do you guys think they'll make 
an H61?

Been waiting a while- maybe they'll just
update the H60 w an XPG- id be cool with
that too.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Shorty66 said:


> Id prefer a Beacon mode oder the second medium or the second high mode, too.
> 
> I would like to have 14500 support but as it seems to be quite good with eneloops im OK with that too.
> 
> No integrated pocketclip either  (and no diffusor...)



I would replaced the 2.5lm low with the 8lm medium and put a beacon in place of the 8lm. Seriously, who thinks 8lm is medium?

I am OK with the two levels of high. 

I don't even use the clip that come with my H501. Neither do you. No big deal for me there.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I must say that i like the levels a lot!
Just rember, that Lumen is a spare unit: four times the lumen will be recieved as double as bright.

For the H51 the levels are pretty well set:
0,2lm will seem about 1/3 as bright as 2,5lm
2,5lm is about 1/2 as bright as 8lm
8lm is about 1/2 as bright as 30lm
30lm is roughly 1/2 as bright as 100lm

only 200lm isnt double as bright as 100lm.

The perfect settings for me would be
low: 0,2 or 3lm (4x brightness)
med: 12 or 50lm (2x brightness)
high: 200lm (2x brightness and as much as possible) and a beaconmode

But the levels of the H51 are pretty good... i would just rather like the beacon mode than 100lm


----------



## Lux Luthor

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Zendude said:


> I'm with you strinq. I'll believe it when I see it. That being said, if I see it I'll probably have to buy it!:naughty:



That could be why there's no 14500 support. The circuit's probably custom tailored to a AA NiMH... And Eneloops can handle it.


----------



## Beacon of Light

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> I would replaced the 2.5lm low with the 8lm medium and put a beacon in place of the 8lm. Seriously, who thinks 8lm is medium?
> 
> I am OK with the two levels of high.
> 
> I don't even use the clip that come with my H501. Neither do you. No big deal for me there.



haha 8 lumens is off the charts beyond high on my Novatac. High is 2.7 lumens the way I have mine set up.


----------



## strinq

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Lux Luthor said:


> That could be why there's no 14500 support. The circuit's probably custom tailored to a AA NiMH... And Eneloops can handle it.



Must be one heck of a circuit then. 
If it is as claimed then... awesome.
Now I just wonder if I can accept a headlamp with a greenish tint. 
I thought I was fine with my Quark but the green tint is beginning to get to me.


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



strinq said:


> Must be one heck of a circuit then.
> If it is as claimed then... awesome.
> Now I just wonder if I can accept a headlamp with a greenish tint.
> I thought I was fine with my Quark but the green tint is beginning to get to me.



XPGs do not have to be green, for example; Dereelight dropins are famously not green. Zebralight and Fenix (against who's tint selection I've heard little complaints) are great at picking outstanding tints and hopefully this will not change. 

There's no reason to worry about the H51 before it's released. I'll be worried if there is hard evidence of green H51s and when dealers stop hand picking units for their customers. Until then all we can do is sit back and wait.


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

It looks pretty good to me, although I was hoping the delayed release was due to changes other then just the circuit of the light (like an integrated clip or lanyard attachment point). Still the circuit sounds very impressive, and I think it could be a very flexible light for backpacking/hiking. I'll be getting one when they become available.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I want one but going to hold off for the reviews and let a little time pass.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



strinq said:


> Must be one heck of a circuit then.
> If it is as claimed then... awesome.
> Now I just wonder if I can accept a headlamp with a greenish tint.
> I thought I was fine with my Quark but the green tint is beginning to get to me.



While the circuit is new, the XP-G and OP reflector arrangement is not. The H31 has the same XP-G and OP reflector. There has been very few complains about that light, tint or anything else. 

The H51 should benefit from Zebralight's experience with the H31. I do hope they don't make the hot spot too tight because being a headlamp it needs a big hot spot for up-close tasks.


----------



## tygger

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Looks great. :thumbsup: Can't wait for the warm version.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> I do hope they don't make the hot spot too tight because being a headlamp it needs a big hot spot for up-close tasks.




I believe they will be releasing an H51F.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



swrdply400mrelay said:


> I believe they will be releasing an H51F.



I know, but that will be an all-flood and no throw light like the H501. The XP-G mated with an OP reflector, in theory, should have a big hot spot with some flood and some throw. If the hot spot is big enough for up-close use, then I don't have to buy another light.

By the way, it's possible to make an all flood light with throw. Check out this light http://www.dereelight.com/cl1hv4nohs.htm

The combination of flood and throw is practical and useful. Why aren't more companies making lights like this? Why isn't Zebralight making lights like this?


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



strinq said:


> Must be one heck of a circuit then.
> If it is as claimed then... awesome.
> Now I just wonder if I can accept a headlamp with a greenish tint.
> I thought I was fine with my Quark but the green tint is beginning to get to me.



I was worried with my H31 and it's the best XPG tint I own so I'm really not worried about it until proven otherwise, I think I will go ahead and pre-order one. I'm with you on the on the output if we get what is claimed then awesome pretty much says it all. ZL has been real good with their OTF output claims and right now I'm inclined to believe them.

It sounds like like this could be *the *headlamp to own, 200lms from a AA for ~1hr and all the other nice output to choose from


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I hope they build this lamp out of a good chunk of Al, 200lm with 1AA means -LOTS- of heat.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I see it says 23mm in width same as the H31 so I suppose it could be the same head.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I noticed that too. Makes me think again if the H31 wouldnt be the better choice as its smaller and might be more suitable to EDC.
On the other hand, AA is a big plus for EDC lights as i dont regularly check the charge of my batteries and if the light is needed i might have to get a new battery...


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Shorty66 said:


> I noticed that too. Makes me think again if the H31 wouldnt be the better choice as its smaller and might be more suitable to EDC.
> On the other hand, AA is a big plus for EDC lights as i dont regularly check the charge of my batteries and if the light is needed i might have to get a new battery...



The argument for exotic cr123 battery has been that it's brighter than AA battery. This new circuit that Zebralight uses in the H51 closes that gap almost entirely. Now you have the same power of cr123 in cheap, guilt-free Eneloop form. 

The smaller H31 might feel better on the head and might be easier to use as a desk lamp or book light. The longer H51 will be more stable as a neck light and better to hold when used as a flashlight. They both have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

CR123a are not only brighter but also denser in terms of energy. I think it was 3xAA=1cr123 So you get more runtime and arguably better performance in extreme temperature ranges, ie after being stored in a hot or cold car.

If you order batteries online then you can find some nice deals for CR123as.


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I wonder why they would choose to remove the clip from the package. It is what makes the headlamp so much more versatile.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

According to Zebralight website, runtimes are almost identical for the H31 and H51. Since Eneloop is rechargeable, it should be compared to rechargeable RCR123, which has much shorter runtime than CR123A. CR123 should be compared to L91. An L91 used in the H51 should last longer than a CR123 used in the H31.


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

If cr123 are the standard primary, Alkalines are the counterpart.

Even if you ignore that point, the problem with that argument is that cr123s are usually cheaper online. They last longer, and have higher voltage than L91s, which means you can use the more efficient buck circuit. There are also more lights that can run on CR123s than on AAs or L91s.

RCRs also pack more power (i think) than an Eneloop and have a higher voltage which has the same effect as the cr123 over the AA.

Any info if the H51 will include a better heat sink?


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

General power density of various batteries are fairly well-known. I am talking specifically about the H51 and H31 and the listed specs here. What the new circuit Zebralight uses in the H51 is amazing -- giving it the same runtime and almost the same power as the H31 from an Eneloop.


----------



## copperfox

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

If the reviews show the hotspot to be nice and wide and if they offer a neutral tint version, then I will buy one. (I have the 501w)


----------



## BackBlast

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



red02 said:


> I hope they build this lamp out of a good chunk of Al, 200lm with 1AA means -LOTS- of heat.



Lumens have but little to do with heat other than what is implied with baseline efficiency guestimates. Wasted power is heat, and lumens don't tell the whole story. With LEDs growing in efficiency like they have. More and more power (as a percentage) is being wasted in the power circuit, which Zebra seems to have spent a great deal of effort working on. There is no law that says [email protected] lumens w/XPG must put out more heat than [email protected] lumens w/XPG



> CR123a are not only brighter but also denser in terms of energy. I think it was 3xAA=1cr123 So you get more runtime and arguably better performance in extreme temperature ranges, ie after being stored in a hot or cold car.


Lithium AAs are roughly equivalent to CR123s in most aspects related to performance. Rechargables are fairly comparable as well, and even favor AA types when you throw in "protected" cells or requirements for them. There is certainly not a 3:1 ratio unless you are not comparing apples to apples.



> If cr123 are the standard primary, Alkalines are the counterpart.


CR123s are what, 3-5x more expensive than bog standard alkalines? That's not a real comparison. Besides, alkalines stink for high output and every runtime test shows that. I don't know anyone who uses alkalines with any regularity in nice Flashlights. If that's all you consider as comparable, I can see why you are so vehement against AA lights. I totally agree that Alkaline cells are garbage relative to other options on the market.


> Even if you ignore that point, the problem with that argument is that cr123s are usually cheaper online. They last longer, and have higher voltage than L91s, which means you can use the more efficient buck circuit.


I picked up my last batch of Energizer Lithium AAs for $0.50 ea, "usually cheaper" *shrug*. I only use those for emergency backups anyway. General performance is very comparable, voltage is only an issue for circuit design. It is *easier* to build more efficient circuits for higher voltages that are *smaller*, that does not mean lower voltage based circuits cannot perform well or at similar levels of efficiency. The crappy efficiencies seen in low voltage circuits are due to wanting cheap+small (which works better with higher voltage) as well as an artifact of trying to build jack-of-all-trades circuits since you essentially *have to* optimize for lithium voltage range and that makes low voltage an after thought. This is the main thing lacking in quality AA lights, better/more efficient boost circuits from the 1.0-1.5v range and it looks like Zebralight is moving a little in that direction - good for them. Doing so usually means throwing high voltage support out the window, and I find that perfectly reasonable for a AA based light and should be thoroughly applauded.


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



BackBlast said:


> I picked up my last batch of Energizer Lithium AAs for $0.50 ea, "usually cheaper" *shrug*.



Awesome! where did you find that deal? Where they 'Ultimate' or 'Advanced'?? I'm constantly on the lookout for cheap 'Ultimates'.


----------



## fixitman

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I am with both copperfox and davidt1. I really hope it has a wide center spot and wide very bright spill, and available in a neutral tint.
I have an H501w, and its a nice light, but I dont get as much use out of it as I would if it had just a bit of a hotspot. 
My current most common headlamp use is clipping my Quark MiNi AA neutral to my hat brim. The Quark beam pattern is somewhat close to what I would want. Its beam is just a bit too narrow and focused, but it gets the job done.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Actually, my most used light is my H501. That's because most of my lighting need is up-close. But once in a while I need to see things at a distance about 30 - 50 feet away. I thought it would be nice if I can have just one light that gives me both some flood and some throw. The H51 will definitely give me the throw. Because it uses the XP-G and OP reflector, I know there will be a big hot spot. Since I am so spoiled by the wonderful, even beam of the H501, the question is: will the H51 beam be enough?

About using flashlights as fake headlamps on hat and stuff, I have tried many and none comes close to my H501. The main reason is you can't rotate the beam to where you want like you can with the H501. Another reason is you can't use flashlights at chest level like you can with ZL lights. Unless I am doing something that requires extreme body movement like climbing trees, working under cars, etc., wearing the H501 around the neck at chest level is my preferred way to use this light.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> The H51 will definitely give me the throw. Because it uses the XP-G and OP reflector, I know there will be a big hot spot. Since I am so spoiled by the wonderful, even beam of the H501, the question is: will the H51 beam be enough?



You can look at H31 beamshots I think the beams will be near identical besides the little bit of extra output with the H31. I never thought I would say you will probably not be able to see much difference in output between the Cr123 light and the AA light, still can't believe I just said that.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



red02 said:


> Awesome! where did you find that deal? Where they 'Ultimate' or 'Advanced'?? I'm constantly on the lookout for cheap 'Ultimates'.



I'd like to know where I can get L91 for $.50 too.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> You can look at H31 beamshots I think the beams will be near identical besides the little bit of extra output with the H31. I never thought I would say you will probably not be able to see much difference in output between the Cr123 light and the AA light, still can't believe I just said that.



You mean between the H31 and H51? I believe it. There is only a 20lm output difference between them.


----------



## BackBlast

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



red02 said:


> Awesome! where did you find that deal? Where they 'Ultimate' or 'Advanced'?? I'm constantly on the lookout for cheap 'Ultimates'.



Advanced, the Lowes deal posted in "Good Deals" in the Marketplace...


----------



## Beacon of Light

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

As much as I like my H31 I'm not sure I'll get a H51, but will decide between or perhaps both the H31F and H51F as I do prefer all flood. Getting a regular H51 after having a H31 would be redundant other than battery type as they are basically the same output/runtime. I do like the specs of the low level of the H51 of .2lumen/2.5 lumen which I have been asking for someone to make a dedicated like sort of like that with maybe a lower level still of .02 lumens


----------



## PayBack

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I think it's a shame they've removed the GITD switch boot option, as it makes more sence to have a GITD swictch than a ring the oposite end.

And no pocket clip? Are they drunk?


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



PayBack said:


> And no pocket clip? Are they drunk?



I'm wondering about that too. Now it can only be used with the headband or holster carry :shrug: And according to them, clip for H501 does not fit H51. Unless I can find a makeshift clip. I guess I'll stick to H31 for now.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I am still hoping, that the website gets updated for an updated pocketclip without silicon...


----------



## mrshish

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I'm going to have to agree with you guys. The lack of a pocket clip is a deal breaker for me. I plan to carry it in my pocket and the clip is one of the main things that make it work. I'm willing to pay a little extra for a clip but it's required for me to puchase the light. 

It's a real shame too since I've been waiting a long time for this light.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

You could always use a fenix E01 pocketclip which should fit the h51 just as well as it fits the h501.

I dont like having to buy third party accessorys for a light at this price though...


----------



## hazna

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Anyone figured out if its possible to get 200 lumens out of a eneloop battery? I have not yet seen another flashlight offer this amount of light from an eneloop. I'm assuming it must be some sort of typo?

It shouldn't be 200 from a 14500 battery, as it claims 14500 are not supported with this light?

*confused*


----------



## Thujone

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Throw in a neutral XP-G in there and this looks to be exactly what I have been waiting for from ZL...


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



hazna said:


> Anyone figured out if its possible to get 200 lumens out of a eneloop battery? I have not yet seen another flashlight offer this amount of light from an eneloop. I'm assuming it must be some sort of typo?
> 
> It shouldn't be 200 from a 14500 battery, as it claims 14500 are not supported with this light?
> 
> *confused*



We'll see when the light gets released. ZL is pretty consistently accurate with their OTF lm so it definitely worth a look.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Thujone said:


> Throw in a neutral XP-G in there and this looks to be exactly what I have been waiting for from ZL...


 

+1

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



mrshish said:


> I'm going to have to agree with you guys. The lack of a pocket clip is a deal breaker for me. I plan to carry it in my pocket and the clip is one of the main things that make it work. I'm willing to pay a little extra for a clip but it's required for me to puchase the light.
> 
> It's a real shame too since I've been waiting a long time for this light.



If you have not already why not just get a SC50+ and use 14500 if you want all the output. True it's not XP-G but the beam profile is very XPG'ish (wide hotspot, lots of flood). 

Also I have clips from the H501 I have never used, if one of these that I have will fit the H51 and if you order a H51 I would be glad to send you one of mine for free just let me know.


----------



## PayBack

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> If you have not already why not just get a SC50+ and use 14500 if you want all the output. True it's not XP-G but the beam profile is very XPG'ish (wide hotspot, lots of flood).
> 
> Also I have clips from the H501 I have never used, if one of these that I have will fit the H51 and if you order a H51 I would be glad to send you one of mine for free just let me know.



That wouldn't work for me as the light would then be pointing at my knees, rather than ahead.


----------



## jellydonut

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Zeruel said:


> I wonder why they would choose to remove the clip from the package. It is what makes the headlamp so much more versatile.


I agree. I ordered some H31s and the included clip for clipping to a jacket or backpack shoulder strap was a big draw. They really should include that here as well.


----------



## lhloy

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Does anyone know if this H51 will be availlable with the 'warm' LED like the SC models?


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

In the past, Zebralights website often changed before the release of a new light. I think we have to wait patiently until the light is avaiable to know whats in the package.

I am pretty sure Zebralight just forgot to add a pocketclip in the descirption.

Perhaps the reason for that is, that they are currently working on a new pocketclip and the didnt wnat to add the old pocketclip to the package.


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Zebralight didn't forget, I have verified with their rep via email. :sigh:
But I sure hope they would change their mind.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

oh damn. Now thats bad news - especially for zebralight.


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Super mini review!

Guys, just got the H51... it is amazing. I am incredibly impressed by the quality and workmanship.

But that was a given... I am also blown away by the OUTPUT! It is a powerhouse!

On an Eneloop AA it is just as bright (by my perception) as my Quark MiNi CR2 (granted, the CR2's batts are not fresh, but they have not been used more than a few minutes).

I have never seen a AA light blast like this and it is frankly astounding!

I have to say that the beam is very nice, though it is very much a FLASHLIGHT beam rather than the Zebralight headlamps we've come to love. It has a nice, bright spot and a beautiful spill. It is a little on the cool side, but very pleasant and not green at all. 

I feel like it will change caving forever--this thing is a powerhouse. Now, the only thing is that compared to the H501W that I have, it is maybe not quite as good for reading or very close tasks, but this is the trade-off for a spot rather than a full flood light.

Finally, the levels are great and the double-click to go to the sub-level is very elegant. 

In sum, I am delighted and amazed by this gem and am so happy to have it. I really think that folks could go running with this light and maybe even use it as a bike light... we're talking around 180 lumens (per 4sevens on the CR2 mini) here from a AA rechargeable batt!


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Sounds great and hope to see some more reviews. This is on my want list.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Good Job, Applevision !

:goodjob::thanks:


Can't wait for this in Neutral-White emitter. 
_


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Checked the mail today and surprise a H51 and SC60 in my mailbox, I will report back after a try them tonight.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> Checked the mail today and surprise a H51 and SC60 in my mailbox, I will report back after a try them tonight.


 
:huh: h51 and sc60??? neither have been released yet, what a nice surprise!!!

still waiting for H51w for me. and also a H31w "flood"


----------



## Beacon of Light

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Awaiting the H31F and H51F. Loving my H31 till that occurs.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

So I have been playing with the H51 and like the SC60 I'm very impressed. I think the claimed 200lm output is accurate, I tested several light's via ceiling bounce using Lithium primary in the H51 and it tested identical to the PD30 Q5 which IIRC is ~200 OTF. Also like the SC60 you can memorize the high mode.

I'm really curious how long it can maintain at ~200 lumens, the claim is .9hr but I guess we will see. Hopefully someone with the skills and equipment can test it.

I took it outside with the H31 and although the H31 is brighter in the spot and spill the H51 really hangs in their well with it, so far it's great.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> So I have been playing with the H51 and like the SC60 I'm very impressed. I think the claimed 200lm output is accurate, I tested several light's via ceiling bounce using Lithium primary in the H51 and it tested identical to the PD30 Q5 which IIRC is ~200 OTF. Also like the SC60 you can memorize the high mode.
> 
> I'm really curious how long it can maintain at ~200 lumens, the claim is .9hr but I guess we will see. Hopefully someone with the skills and equipment can test it.
> 
> I took it outside with the H31 and although the H31 is brighter in the spot and spill the H51 really hangs in their well with it, so far it's great.


 
thanks for the info! now, for a neutral tint and im sold! ive been wanting a new zebralight for months, and just got a SC50w. it was intended as a gift but i dont want to give it up! then now there are talks about a sc51.


----------



## Mac1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Hows the H51 for closeupwork

Mac


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Mac1 said:


> Hows the H51 for closeupwork
> 
> Mac



Obviously not as good as the H501 but I'm sitting here looking at a hard copy book while the H51 is on low and with the book about 12" from my eyes the hotspot is ~3 inches wide and both pages of the book are full of light. I can use it on either of the two low modes and it does not bother me, so in short I think because of the wider hotspot from the XP-G it is fine for me with up close task. I have been comparing the XP-E SC50 that uses the same reflector and think it's much better up close. Everyone is different so opinions will vary and I would for sure pick up the H501 for reading and such but I would say the H51 is not handicapped in this area, IMO the low modes get down low enough and the hotspot is wide enough that I am comfortable reading a book in the dark with it so outdoor up close task should be cake.


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> Obviously not as good as the H501 but I'm sitting here looking at a hard copy book while the H51 is on low and with the book about 12" from my eyes the hotspot is ~3 inches wide and both pages of the book are full of light. I can use it on either of the two low modes and it does not bother me, so in short I think because of the wider hotspot from the XP-G it is fine for me with up close task. I have been comparing the XP-E SC50 that uses the same reflector and think it's much better up close. Everyone is different so opinions will vary and I would for sure pick up the H501 for reading and such but I would say the H51 is not handicapped in this area, IMO the low modes get down low enough and the hotspot is wide enough that I am comfortable reading a book in the dark with it so outdoor up close task should be cake.



I whole-heartedly agree. 

For up-close work, the H501 warm has spoiled me... it's like being able to see in the dark!

But the H51 is as good as any flashlight for this task and, agreed, the XP-G really makes for a nice smooth beam.  Totally passing grade, but clearly this is designed for looking up ahead... this will be the caving/trail/biking light to beat!


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



applevision said:


> I whole-heartedly agree.
> 
> For up-close work, the H501 warm has spoiled me... it's like being able to see in the dark!
> 
> But the H51 is as good as any flashlight for this task and, agreed, the XP-G really makes for a nice smooth beam. Totally passing grade, but clearly this is designed for looking up ahead... this will be the caving/trail/biking light to beat!



Hey you got your H51 as well cool I thought I was alone. It's really nice isn't it, so hard to believe this AA light will do 200 for nearly an hour. I have done a few runtimes but I have not kept the same battery in longer than 20mins at a time as I was trying different brands of NiMh and primary. Having said that it seems the runtimes are accurate at ~1hr on max.


----------



## Lightfreak29

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Hi,

out of curiousity how the h51 would compare to the h31 if I put a Energizer Lithium battery in it, I did some number crunching on the specs given.

The maths for those interested:
1) Data points for h51 are the specs for Sanyo Eneloop 2000mAh battery:
Light Output in Lumen: [200 100 30 8 2.5 0.2]
Runtime in hours: [0.9 2.1 12 39 72 456]
2) Data points for h31 are the specs for Panasonic CR123A battery:
Light Output in Lumen: [220 120 43 24 5 0.5]
Runtime in hours: [0.9 2 12 23 88.8 504]
3) Use lagarithm (base 10) on all data points, which will linearize them and they are better suited for interpolation
4) Use cubic spline interpolation to interpolate these logarithmic values for the following light outputs
Light Output in Lumen: [220 200 120 100 43 30 8 5 2.5 0.5 0.2]
5) Go back to linear scale
6) Lineary scale the resulting runtimes of h51 by 3/2. Sanyo Enelooop is 2000mAh, Energyzer Lithium is about 3000mAh (see Datasheet), both have about the same flat discharge curves for currents up to 2A.

Result:
1. Column: Output in lumen
2. Column: Runtime in hours for h51 Sanyo Eneloop 2000mAh (original data points are bold)
3. Column: Runtime in hours for h31 Panasonic CR123A
4. Column: Estimated Runtime in hours for h51 with Energizer Lithium battery


220 | 0.81 | *0.90* | 1.21 
200 | *0.90* | 1.01 | 1.35 
120 | 1.66 | *2.00* | 2.49 
100 | *2.1*| 2.69 | 3.15 
43 | 7.49 | *12.00* | 11.24 
30 | *12.00* | 18.33 | 18.00 
24 | 15.25 | *23.00* | 22.87 
8 | *39.00* | 60.76 | 58.5 
5 | 50.65 | *88.8* | 75.98 
2.5 | *72.00* | 153.92 | 108.00 
0.5 | 215.59 | *504* | 323.38 
0.2 | *456.00* | 922 | 684


Consider this being a *rough* estimate based on mathematical and electrical common sense. The results indicates a slight superior runtime for the h51 with lithium battery at higher output and a slight disadvantage at lower light output.

Cheers


----------



## LED Cool

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

to those members who have both the H31 & H51,

would the H51 fit into the H31 clip?
please post a photo if you have the time.

i would guess the H51 should fit nicely into the H31 clip because, according to the zebralights website, the diameter of both lights is 23mm. this 23mm is the max diameter at the head of both lights. so the body external diameter is smaller than 23mm. 

i am hoping both will have the same body diameter because i have both SC30 & SC50 and these 2 lights body diameter are very similar but not exactly the same. 

and if the H51 do fit nicely into the H31 clip, i hope zebralights would consider including the same clip for both lights since many members here wanted a clip for the H51.

thanks.
khoo


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

OK - I just ordered one for my GF- Im taking her backpacking
for her B-day and always let her borrow my bulky modded 
brunton L3.

Id prefer the H31 or (H61 if they ever make it) but
AA is easier for her to deal with. 

I also would've gotten a warm or neutral for her but
its not out yet with the XP-G.

this will be my first zebra- I hope she wont be bummed
on the UI. it seems pretty intuitive but she's def not a 
techie


----------



## Incidentalist

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Glad to see these are available. I'm waiting for the H51W (and H51FW/H51WF?).


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



LED Cool said:


> would the H51 fit into the H31 clip?
> please post a photo if you have the time.
> 
> i would guess the H51 should fit nicely into the H31 clip because, according to the zebralights website, the diameter of both lights is 23mm. this 23mm is the max diameter at the head of both lights. so the body external diameter is smaller than 23mm.
> 
> i am hoping both will have the same body diameter because i have both SC30 & SC50 and these 2 lights body diameter are very similar but not exactly the same.
> 
> 
> thanks.
> khoo



I just checked this for you and the H31 body is slightly wider, the tailcaps are the same diameter so i guess that's where they get the 23mm.

With the H51 in the H31 clip there is a bit of wiggle room but that does not mean you could not use it because it takes a bit of effort to get the rubber back over the tailcap so it's not going to just come off on you.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

to Lightfreak29 --


Wow !

That is one TECHNICAL first post ! ! !


:thumbsup:


Yer' gonna' fit right in here, with the rest of us.

:wave:


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:
_


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Man I'm getting antsy.


I've been waiting for the H51F to be released for months now. My wife was going to buy it for my birthday last month but it hasn't been released, so every week she's like "Can I buy your birthday present yet?"


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

yeah- I was waiting for the H61 or H61w ideally to buy one for
me n one for my gf but cant wait anymore so settled on one H51
and will hope the H61w is released before this winter when Im 
doing more night time mountain biking and trail building.

:devil:eventually I plan to run two of them at once on the same headband:devil:

so it goes...


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



psychbeat said:


> yeah- I was waiting for the H61 or H61w ideally to buy one for
> me n one for my gf *but cant wait anymore so settled on one H51
> *and will hope the H61w is released before this winter when Im
> doing more night time mountain biking and trail building.
> 
> :devil:eventually I plan to run two of them at once on the same headband:devil:
> 
> so it goes...




I think you will be very pleased with the H51, it's very satisfying knowing I can run a headlamp bright and for extended times using a AA battery. If I know I'm going to be outside camping/hiking/fishing..etc I can start with my NiMh battery's and use lithium primary when I want to but also being able to throw a basic alkaline and know I can get reliable light is reassuring. 

I want to do some more testing with alkaline just encase I ever find myself in the situation where it's alky or nothing. From the bit of testing so far using Duracell alkaline I lose max mode after a handful of minutes but the medium modes seem to do just fine, I'm curious how it will handle the 100lm high on alkys so I'm about to settle in and see if I can get a idea of the runtime and how fast I start losing output.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I just ordered my H51 
Seems to be a really cool light...


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

After a few more days of use, I continue to echo the sentiments here... The flood version will be exciting as will the warm... But this is a spectacular light for what it is, and I think it sets a new bar for performance from a AA light!


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



swrdply400mrelay said:


> Man I'm getting antsy.
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for the H51F to be released for months now. My wife was going to buy it for my birthday last month but it hasn't been released, so every week she's like "Can I buy your birthday present yet?"


 
 hard to believe there are no other lights you would want for your b-day.

ive been waiting for the H31F, and i think thatll arrive before the H51F. also waiting for a H51w.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

My H51 ran for ~45mins at full output on the 100lm setting using a fresh Duracell alkaline. After 45min it started dimming until about the 1hr mark and at that point the brightness was basically the same as the 30 lumen, so I switched it to the 30 lumen setting and after ~1min on 30lms it began blinking so I set it down one more level to the 8lm setting.

Its has been running on the 8lm setting for 9hrs and still has not changed to one of the lower modes.

I know it's not a good runtime graph but thought I'd share as I figure this light out. So if I was going to use alkaline in the H51 as backup I would first not use it on turbo, it doesn't take long maybe 10-15mins before you lose 200lm.

So now I know I can get at least 45min on 100lm so I could just use it for 45min then swap the battery. If I want to conserve I would start only on the 30lm setting and use the 100lm at burst only when needed/if needed.

I guess it's kind of stupid even testing it with alkys, I bet most of us will only use them when we are charging our NiMh and usually even then we pop in another NiMh.

*However*, and I think this is why I find myself wanting to know how to best use alkaline. This year we had terrible flooding in Nashville and surrounding areas I found myself in my attic trying to stop leaks and on my roof. I was also at neighbors and family members who live near by trying to keep dry what we could. I found myself using the H501 with spare NiMh cells in my pocket, I guess I had maybe four or five of them and throughout the evening they were all spent so I went to alkalines. 

I was not using very good light discipline when using the NiMh but things where happening fast all around me so I just never though about it. I should have started with my H60 and used my 18650 cells but when a part of my ceiling came crashing down it took me by surprise and I guess out of instinct I grabbed what was most familiar to me the H501.

Anyway sorry for the long post it was not my intention but I found more respect for alkaline as long as I use them smartly and that's what I'm trying to learn about the H51.


----------



## LED Cool

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> I just checked this for you and the H31 body is slightly wider, the tailcaps are the same diameter so i guess that's where they get the 23mm.
> 
> With the H51 in the H31 clip there is a bit of wiggle room but that does not mean you could not use it because it takes a bit of effort to get the rubber back over the tailcap so it's not going to just come off on you.



thanks jhc37013 for the measurement. 
i hope zebralights would include the H31 clip in the H51 package since the H51 cost US$5.00 more. or include a clip designed specifically for H51.
either way would help convince many members to buy the H51.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



LED Cool said:


> thanks jhc37013 for the measurement.
> i hope zebralights would include the H31 clip in the H51 package since the H51 cost US$5.00 more. or include a clip designed specifically for H51.
> either way would help convince many members to buy the H51.



I can understand that and I'm still not certain why they include a clip with the H31 and not the H51. Like I said earlier the H31 clip is not the best fit but you could make due with it. Has anyone contacted ZL and asked for a clip even if it's the H31 clip? I don't use my H31 clip but if I did and if I lose or break it surely ZL has a way for me to replace it, either buy a new one or send one for free. I'm not sure but maybe they could supply you with one, if no one has contacted ZL and asked by either email or phone I could send them a email, they are usually very prompt with CS questions asked through e-mail.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I did almost forget to mention for those who do like the low-low's that the .8lm mode does have to my eyes anyway noticeable PWM. I don't see it on the standard 2.5lm only on the sub level .8 lumen. For comparison I do not see any PWM on my SC60 or H31.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Do you own any Petzl Lamps like Tikka XP or Myo Xp? I would really like to see beam comparison pics with th h51...


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Can I ask H51 owners for a favor? Can you put some clear scotch tape around the lens to test the kind of fake flood the H51 can provide? If it works reasonably well, I will buy a H51. Thanks.


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

any straight beamshots would also be appreciated.

david, why not wait for them to release the H51F instead of just using tape?



jhc37013 said:


> My H51 ran for ~45mins at full output on the 100lm setting using a fresh Duracell alkaline. After 45min it started dimming until about the 1hr mark and at that point the brightness was basically the same as the 30 lumen, so I switched it to the 30 lumen setting and after ~1min on 30lms it began blinking so I set it down one more level to the 8lm setting.
> 
> Its has been running on the 8lm setting for 9hrs and still has not changed to one of the lower modes.
> 
> I know it's not a good runtime graph but thought I'd share as I figure this light out. So if I was going to use alkaline in the H51 as backup I would first not use it on turbo, it doesn't take long maybe 10-15mins before you lose 200lm.
> 
> So now I know I can get at least 45min on 100lm so I could just use it for 45min then swap the battery. If I want to conserve I would start only on the 30lm setting and use the 100lm at burst only when needed/if needed.
> 
> I guess it's kind of stupid even testing it with alkys, I bet most of us will only use them when we are charging our NiMh and usually even then we pop in another NiMh.
> 
> *However*, and I think this is why I find myself wanting to know how to best use alkaline. This year we had terrible flooding in Nashville and surrounding areas I found myself in my attic trying to stop leaks and on my roof. I was also at neighbors and family members who live near by trying to keep dry what we could. I found myself using the H501 with spare NiMh cells in my pocket, I guess I had maybe four or five of them and throughout the evening they were all spent so I went to alkalines.
> 
> I was not using very good light discipline when using the NiMh but things where happening fast all around me so I just never though about it. I should have started with my H60 and used my 18650 cells but when a part of my ceiling came crashing down it took me by surprise and I guess out of instinct I grabbed what was most familiar to me the H501.
> 
> Anyway sorry for the long post it was not my intention but I found more respect for alkaline as long as I use them smartly and that's what I'm trying to learn about the H51.



Thanks for the info. I like getting spare Alkalines when I'm too lazy to charge up the few eneloops I have. Any chance for a test on eneloops? the 100lm mode is what I'm really most interested in...


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I think david doesnt want to be restricted to Flood but have the option of flood light by using the scotch-tape.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Shorty66 said:


> I think david doesnt want to be restricted to Flood but have the option of flood light by using the scotch-tape.



Exactly! You can't turn a flood light into a thrower, but you can give a thrower some fake flood. Don't get me wrong. I love my H501, and will get the H51F too. But I don't know how long we will have to wait for that light.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



red02 said:


> the 100lm mode is what I'm really most interested in...



I don't have eneloop I have Duracell 2650mah and I planned to test the 100lm mode using a fresh one tonight. I will report back and let you know what I come up with.


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> I don't have eneloop I have Duracell 2650mah and I planned to test the 100lm mode using a fresh one tonight. I will report back and let you know what I come up with.



Thanks, looking forward to it.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

With a Duracell 2650 fresh off the charger with measured 2.8ah from the the BC-900 Lacrosse I checked the runtime at 100lms. I also used my HDS set at 85 lumens which looks identical via ceiling bounce test to measure output.

The H51 went 2hrs 15min before dropping to the 30 lumen output and then stayed at 30 lumens for 45min before dropping to the next lower level. While running during the first 2hrs 15min it did not dim at all and only got ever so slightly warm, and I do mean slightly like a Quark during the first 3mins or less.


----------



## yeti_cx

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Shorty66 said:


> Do you own any Petzl Lamps like Tikka XP or Myo Xp? I would really like to see beam comparison pics with th h51...



I have a Petzl Myo RXP and I'm wondering the same. How much better is this?


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Hope to see photos etc soon. Sounds great so far.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



yeti_cx said:


> I have a Petzl Myo RXP and I'm wondering the same. How much better is this?



I'm sorry I don't own any Petzl's but I do have a PT Apex 130lm I plan on taking them out and seeing how they match up. I'm particularly interested in comparing the 130lm from the Apex vs. the 100lm beam on the H51.

IIRC the Apex gets about 2hrs regulated on max and with four lithium primary's it's suppose to be around 4hrs, someone please correct me if I'm wrong. If I used four(one at a time obviously) lithium primary's in the H51 at 100lm I would at the very least double the runtime at well over 8rhs.I've only tested the NiMh and alkaline so far in the H51 so maybe it's time to test lithium primary so I can confirm my own post.


----------



## Zenster

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I'm not concerned with runtimes at all. You *know* it's going to be close to published claims.

But I'm with the crowd who won't be buying the H51 "as is".

I really like my H501W and was thinking of getting another.

But with the H51 out, I'm going to wait until the H51W finally arrives.

I would also like to see it come with not only a pocket clip, but with the neck lanyard like the H50W has.

My .02, and since I'm pretty sure that ZL company people read these forums, I'm just making sure that they know what it's going to take to sell another Zebralight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zenster

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

*THIS JUST IN!*

If you check the listing on the Zebra site for the H51, you'll see that they moved the shipping time back another week *so that they can include a pocket clip.*

Well, you can't say that they don't listen to their customers.

http://www.zebralight.com/H51-Headlamp-AA-200Lm_p_37.html


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

*HELL YEAH* :rock:

They truly listen! 
Thank you, Zebralight


----------



## LED Cool

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

YES! YES! YES!

finally they listened and took my suggestion to include the H31 clip.

zebralight do read the CPF forum ! :twothumbs

i will be ordering one H51 soon.

thanks ZL.


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Whats the H31 pocket clip? isn't it that the black rubbery thing that came with the H501?

Pics?


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Wait a minute, why are they shipping H51 with H31 clips? :thinking:
Wouldn't it be too big?




jhc37013 said:


> I just checked this for you and the H31 body is slightly wider, the tailcaps are the same diameter so i guess that's where they get the 23mm.
> 
> With the H51 in the H31 clip there is a bit of wiggle room but that does not mean you could not use it because it takes a bit of effort to get the rubber back over the tailcap so it's not going to just come off on you.



Reading back, I guess a half solution is better than none. I just hope it's not a temporary solution where later on, they would come out with a proper H51 clip right after I got the H51 with H31 clip. :laughing:


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

dang- the new clips are keeping me from getting mine this week
before a backpacking trip. it was gonna be a gift for the GF.

maybe I should order an H31 and then trade her when the H51 comes?

hmmm...:thinking:


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

okay!
well, now Ill have an H31 too!

I just ordered one from Illuminationgear.com

great service!


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Zeruel said:


> Wait a minute, why are they shipping H51 with H31 clips? :thinking:
> Wouldn't it be too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading back, I guess a half solution is better than none. I just hope it's not a temporary solution where later on, they would come out with a proper H51 clip right after I got the H51 with H31 clip. :laughing:



There is a bit of wiggle room using the H31 clip on the H51, if I was going to use the clip I would wrap the part of the body where the rubber sits on the body with electrical tape or some kind kind of wedge.

Kudos to ZL though for listening and I wonder exactly who they listened to.


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

What exactly is the H31 clip, and what makes it special?


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



red02 said:


> What exactly is the H31 clip, and what makes it special?



It's nothing special just the same designed clip ZL has always used, I guess their just going to toss them in the H51 box instead of waiting for a new batch that would fit a little better.


----------



## d1337

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Thank you including the clip ZL. It is not something that I really need but I know that some others will use it a lot. I really appreciate that you listened to your customers. I think that will really help you to build brand equity.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

So I get to wait an extra week for a clip that doesn't really fit, that I will never use, because this is a HEADLAMP? 

My thanks to all the whiners. :thumbsdow


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

If you never used a clip you should really try it. IMHO thats what makes Zerbalights so special: The ability to use the light as handheld, clipped or headlamp makes it a lot more versatile than single-purpose headlamps or flashlights.

I dont like the Clip Zebralight is delivering but i often use clips with my zebralights (mods). I would really apreciate if theyd sell their lights with clips lalong the lines of those Fenix is selling: Simple, clip-on metal clips without any silicone.

But the ZL clip is better than none, especially for a light wich is 5 bucks more than they used to be.


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Shorty66 said:


> If you never used a clip you should really try it. IMHO thats what makes Zerbalights so special: The ability to use the light as handheld, clipped or headlamp makes it a lot more versatile than single-purpose headlamps or flashlights.
> 
> I dont like the Clip Zebralight is delivering but i often use clips with my zebralights (mods). I would really apreciate if theyd sell their lights with clips lalong the lines of those Fenix is selling: Simple, clip-on metal clips without any silicone.
> 
> But the ZL clip is better than none, especially for a light wich is 5 bucks more than they used to be.



I totally agree. I would even like the type of clip attachment that comes with the SC50. :twothumbs


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

That type of attachment would be handy for clip users but it will get in the way if you use it as a headlamp.

They could angle the attachment about 90° to the reflector. That way the clip could always stay on the light as it wouldnt get in the way while using it as a headlamp.

Or they could put the clip on the same side as the reflector. The clip wouldn`t interfere with headlamp use and you could put the light into a shirts-pocket letting it shine out of the pocket. Drawback is, that the light could not be ptu all the way into the pocket though. Perhaps add Bezel up and down possibility to suit everybody.
That would be my favourite clip position.

On the other hand, Zebralights would have to change their headband holders to clip-on variants as the current holders would interfere with the permanently mounted clip.


I did a rough sketch to show my ideas:






The red and blue drawing shows the two possible Clip positions which id both like to have in one light (two sets of mounting holes).
The green drawing shows a clip on holder for the Headband.
That way you could clip your light to the headband without the need to remove the pocketclip. You could also unclip the light from the headband while wearing the headband for quick look at a detail without the need to take the headband from your head.


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> It's nothing special just the same designed clip ZL has always used, I guess their just going to toss them in the H51 box instead of waiting for a new batch that would fit a little better.


Thanks for the explanation. Reading this thread I started to think that ZL fielded some new design...


----------



## dave101

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Seeing we're on a tangent about the clips, I thought I'd throw my 2 cents in. I've got the h50 and the sc30 and have to say this company is the most original and creative company going, light wise. I'm totally dumbfounded with the slip on clips they send with their lights. Please....at least have a clip on!

Oh....by the way, if you do, please let me know so I can order one.

Can't wait to get my H51!


----------



## kkeyser

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I recently had an issue with a cheapy energizer headlamp, and have been looking for a quality replacement. 

I think I found it.


----------



## Magichunter

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I received my H51 and it's a beautifully made light. Tons of output, bright hot spot and plenty of spill.

Time to put all my non Zebra lights in the back of my sock draw!


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Shorty66 said:


> That type of attachment would be handy for clip users but it will get in the way if you use it as a headlamp.
> 
> That way you could clip your light to the headband without the need to remove the pocketclip. You could also unclip the light from the headband while wearing the headband for quick look at a detail without the need to take the headband from your head.



Wow! Great illustration. I too wish they had a better clip solution...


----------



## LEDconvert

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Zeruel said:


> I wonder why they would choose to remove the clip from the package. It is what makes the headlamp so much more versatile.



Just got mine yestarday (vey very happy with it) but I see that they are now delaying shipping to include a removable clip (H31)... 
... why didn't I wait???

That wold have resolved my only gripe about it (well, I would also have liked a lanyard ring too really).

I keep my H50 in its clip and clip it into one of the tighter elastic loops of its headband rather than use the silicone holders. That way I can remove it easily, and it's pretty securely held in place. (The H50 silicone holders were a little loose for my liking).

They don't seem to have an accessories page on the Zebralight site that I can buy a H31 clip...

Anyone have any innovative workarounds?


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



LEDconvert said:


> Just got mine yestarday (vey very happy with it) but I see that they are now delaying shipping to include a removable clip (H31)...
> ... why didn't I wait???
> 
> That wold have resolved my only gripe about it (well, I would also have liked a lanyard ring too really).
> 
> I keep my H50 in its clip and clip it into one of the tighter elastic loops of its headband rather than use the silicone holders. That way I can remove it easily, and it's pretty securely held in place. (The H50 silicone holders were a little loose for my liking).
> 
> They don't seem to have an accessories page on the Zebralight site that I can buy a H31 clip...
> 
> Anyone have any innovative workarounds?



Its not very innovative but you can request an H31 clip from ZL.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



LEDconvert said:


> Just got mine yestarday (vey very happy with it) but I see that they are now delaying shipping to include a removable clip (H31)...
> ... why didn't I wait???
> 
> That wold have resolved my only gripe about it (well, I would also have liked a lanyard ring too really).
> 
> I keep my H50 in its clip and clip it into one of the tighter elastic loops of its headband rather than use the silicone holders. That way I can remove it easily, and it's pretty securely held in place. (The H50 silicone holders were a little loose for my liking).
> 
> They don't seem to have an accessories page on the Zebralight site that I can buy a H31 clip...
> 
> Anyone have any innovative workarounds?



I have posted 5 or 6 mods including the clip in the H501 thread.


----------



## Zenster

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Magichunter said:


> I received my H51 and it's a beautifully made light. Tons of output, bright hot spot and plenty of spill.
> 
> Time to put all my non Zebra lights in the back of my sock draw!


 
Hoping an early adapter such as yourself can offer some guidance...

I like my H501W a LOT for it's beam with no hotspot which makes it absolutely *perfect* for reading pages in a book, but it's also bright enough for work in the yard at night.

So I'm wondering if you've tried reading with your H51 yet and noted if the hotspot, when reading, is distracting, or if it covers enough area on a page to allow a comfortable read.

I was already considering getting a second H501W when the H51 came out and thought I'd get some input on the H51 specifically with reading in mind.


----------



## workingmids

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Zenster, having also recently purchased the H501w, I too find it the ideal reading headlamp mainly because of the neutral tint, though the flood pattern is another key factor. All my other lights are standard cooler tint and make reading less enjoyable by comparison, regardless of pattern style. I was quite surprised by the tint factor, though I never have liked the ultra warm incandescent.

I too have ordered an H51 primarily for its throw. There seems to be a growing neutral tint consumer though it sounds that the cost is preceived output?; Quark now lists a 28% reduction for it's neutral tint. I remain conflicted.


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Zenster said:


> Hoping an early adapter such as yourself can offer some guidance...
> 
> I like my H501W a LOT for it's beam with no hotspot which makes it absolutely *perfect* for reading pages in a book, but it's also bright enough for work in the yard at night.
> 
> So I'm wondering if you've tried reading with your H51 yet and noted if the hotspot, when reading, is distracting, or if it covers enough area on a page to allow a comfortable read.
> 
> I was already considering getting a second H501W when the H51 came out and thought I'd get some input on the H51 specifically with reading in mind.



Hi, a few of us had commented on this a few pages ago--check post #68:


> Originally Posted by jhc37013
> Obviously not as good as the H501 but I'm sitting here looking at a hard copy book while the H51 is on low and with the book about 12" from my eyes the hotspot is ~3 inches wide and both pages of the book are full of light. I can use it on either of the two low modes and it does not bother me, so in short I think because of the wider hotspot from the XP-G it is fine for me with up close task. I have been comparing the XP-E SC50 that uses the same reflector and think it's much better up close. Everyone is different so opinions will vary and I would for sure pick up the H501 for reading and such but I would say the H51 is not handicapped in this area, IMO the low modes get down low enough and the hotspot is wide enough that I am comfortable reading a book in the dark with it so outdoor up close task should be cake.
> I whole-heartedly agree.
> 
> For up-close work, the H501 warm has spoiled me... it's like being able to see in the dark!
> 
> But the H51 is as good as any flashlight for this task and, agreed, the XP-G really makes for a nice smooth beam. Totally passing grade, but clearly this is designed for looking up ahead... this will be the caving/trail/biking light to beat!


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

If you already received your H51 with no clip I would contact ZL and see if they will send you once they are available. I guess there is no guarantee because we did order it knowing a clip was not included. I'm not going to bother I have the H31 clip and I don't use clips anyways. I would not be surprised though if one day I go to the mailbox and their is a small package with a clip in it, ya never know.


----------



## Zenster

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



applevision said:


> Hi, a few of us had commented on this a few pages ago--check post #68:


 
I appreciate that.

We all have our most-used purpose for whatever we buy, and in my case, I'm looking for a great book reader light, but also something for working on my car when I need more light underneath or in the engine compartment.

I like that the H51 is of higher lumen output than the H501W, but I think I need to get another H501W instead (my wife has commandeered my first H501W as her own) in order to stay with the even, wide, non-artifact beam that the H501W does so well.

If I wanted a trail light with a hot spot that throws, I'd probably go for the H51, but the H31 might be even better since I keep so many spare 123's on hand that I'm not too worried about staying with AA's so much (although I do prefer AA's for "emergency" use).

In the end, I'll still spend more on these damn things, so Pay Pal is no "pal" of mine.


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I have a question for the owners of this light. From what I understand the modes are memorized when turning the light off and even when locking out the tailcap so when turning the light back on, the last mode that was previously used will come on first.

Now to the question....If the light is on with the lowest sub level mode engaged, then the tailcap is slightly loosened to turn the light off, (not using the switch), then wait a period of time, then when the tailcap is tightened again will the light come on in the last mode used (lowest mode sub level)?

In other words I'd like to know if the last mode will be memorized even with just using the tailcap to turn the light on and off with, sort of like using the light as a twisty instead of the clicky.

Thanks!


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Zenster said:


> I appreciate that.
> 
> We all have our most-used purpose for whatever we buy, and in my case, I'm looking for a great book reader light, but also something for working on my car when I need more light underneath or in the engine compartment.
> 
> I like that the H51 is of higher lumen output than the H501W, but I think I need to get another H501W instead (my wife has commandeered my first H501W as her own) in order to stay with the even, wide, non-artifact beam that the H501W does so well.
> 
> If I wanted a trail light with a hot spot that throws, I'd probably go for the H51, but the H31 might be even better since I keep so many spare 123's on hand that I'm not too worried about staying with AA's so much (although I do prefer AA's for "emergency" use).
> 
> In the end, I'll still spend more on these damn things, so Pay Pal is no "pal" of mine.



If you have no urge you should wait for the H51F scheduled mid to late september.
That should be a h51 with the beampattern of a h501.
If you need to get a warm version, you will have to wait a little longe though as warm XPGs seem to be difficult to get...


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Mikellen said:


> I have a question for the owners of this light. From what I understand the modes are memorized when turning the light off and even when locking out the tailcap so when turning the light back on, the last mode that was previously used will come on first.
> 
> Now to the question....If the light is on with the lowest sub level mode engaged, then the tailcap is slightly loosened to turn the light off, (not using the switch), then wait a period of time, then when the tailcap is tightened again will the light come on in the last mode used (lowest mode sub level)?
> 
> In other words I'd like to know if the last mode will be memorized even with just using the tailcap to turn the light on and off with, sort of like using the light as a twisty instead of the clicky.
> 
> Thanks!



The light has a electronic switch so if you loosen the tailcap it will turn off and when you tighten the cap back up it will remain off until you activate the switch again. The light memorizes what sub-levels you have the modes set to even if you take out the battery. Zebralight has it's own unique UI and does not have typical memory like other light's that use the last mode used memory, no it's much better than that.


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> The light has a electronic switch so if you loosen the tailcap it will turn off and when you tighten the cap back up it will remain off until you activate the switch again. The light memorizes what sub-levels you have the modes set to even if you take out the battery. Zebralight has it's own unique UI and does not have typical memory like other light's that use the last mode used memory, no it's much better than that.



I think I understand..... If you loosen the tailcap while the light is on, it disconnects the electronic switch underneath the rubber boot. 
When you re-tighten the tailcap the rubber boot still needs to be pressed to activate the switch to turn the light on.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Correct you will have to engage the switch once more to turn it back on.

Are you worried about accidental activation or did you hope to use it like a regular twisty light?

I use to turn my H501 on in my pocket accidentally but with the new recessed switch design I have not accidentally activated it on any of the new models, yet. I have carried the H51, SC50 and SC60 and no accidental activations on any, but now the SC60 stays in pocket permanently.


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> Correct you will have to engage the switch once more to turn it back on.
> 
> Are you worried about accidental activation or did you hope to use it like a regular twisty light?
> 
> I use to turn my H501 on in my pocket accidentally but with the new recessed switch design I have not accidentally activated it on any of the new models, yet. I have carried the H51, SC50 and SC60 and no accidental activations on any, but now the SC60 stays in pocket permanently.



I was hoping to use it as a twisty in order to prevent the parasitic drain.
I know the current draw is negligible but still a concern of mine.


----------



## Gregozedobe

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Mikellen said:


> I was hoping to use it as a twisty in order to prevent the parasitic drain.
> I know the current draw is negligible but still a concern of mine.


 
Have you seen the specs for the H51 on the official Zebralight site ?

"*Parasitic Drain: Negligible (equivalent to 16 years)* "

Unless you have unusual circumstances (and given the shelf life of most battery's is less than 16 years) I don't think the parasitic drain for this particular light is something I would concerned about. If I hadn't used a light for that long I doubt I would even know where to start looking for it.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

parasitic drain wouldnt be my concern either. I could understand concerns on battery life though, if the light was to be carried in a pocket where the switch could be accidentially activated - thats what the lockout feature is for.

I must admit though, that i´d love to have the option of using the light like a one mode (or multi mode memorized) twisty:
It should not be to hard to combine the best of both worlds: 



If the light is locked out from "on" and unlocked again it should light up in the last used mode.
If it is locked form "off" it should just work like it does now.

That would be the perfect mixture of clicky and twisty 
The only thing missing would be a momentary mode...


----------



## PayBack

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Zenster said:


> *THIS JUST IN!*
> 
> If you check the listing on the Zebra site for the H51, you'll see that they moved the shipping time back another week *so that they can include a pocket clip.*
> 
> Well, you can't say that they don't listen to their customers.
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/H51-Headlamp-AA-200Lm_p_37.html




Noticed this, WD to Zebralight. Down side.. no excuse not to buy one  Well except for the fact I don't NEED it, but that's never stopped me.


----------



## LEDconvert

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Zebralight H50 Vs. H51

First off, compared to other reiews, I know this isn't up to scratch in terms of metrics and hard facts, these are just my impressions and observations. So with that in mind...

I have been using my H50 regularly, probably every day, since I got it a couple of years ago. It’s my principal way of reading at night, and during the autumn winter months I use it around the house to avoid switching on lights and waking little ones. I didn’t buy it realizing that I would come to use a floody light so much, (light purchases are not governed by rational thought processes). As I grew to appreciate its benefits it’s become the nearest thing I have to an EDC for about the house. 

Mainly because I liked the H50’s quality I ordered an SC50 when they came out, but when I got wind of the existence of the H51, I emailed ZL to change my order, which they obligingly did back in February. So to say that I was anticipating the arrival of this light would be an understatement: I practically ripped open the box when it arrived.

I wasn’t disappointed. My first impression was: that it is so solid. Even though it isn’t that much bigger than the H50, it gives the impression that it is. It reminds me a little bit of the Fenix TK1 in terms of build quality: like it’s three times stronger than it needs to be – but that’s a good thing. 

It is a little bulkier in terms of width and height than the H50, but again, I expected that: you can’t have that switch without taking up a little more room, right?
Photos here: http://picasaweb.google.com/diarcon/20100820?feat=directlink

I’m not a sure of the engineering rationale for those ‘gills’ that wrap around the back of the head , but I’m guessing they are there to help make a bigger surface area for heat dissipation? I would think there’s nothing on those lights that doesn’t serve a purpose.

When I turned on the light, it didn’t disappoint either. It is very very bright and has a good deal of throw (considering its reflector size). Up to 10-15 meters it is indistinguishable to me in terms of brightness copard to my FenixL2D which is rated at 180 lumens I think. In fact, at those distances I think the beam is actually more useful on the H51 because it is as bright (marginally brighter) but has a larger hotspot diameter. The deeper reflector gives the L2D more focus/throw on longer distances obviously, but for a single AA battery headlight I think the H51 is punching above its weight. It’s amazing really how much light the H51 produces using a single AA battery. 
I used it while cycling last night and on Medium (higher level) it was bright enough for me to cycle in an urban area. High would be more than enough on a dark road.
I do think my H51 has a very very slight green tint (compared to the L2D) but I am not overly concerned about that.

I’ve often wondered why ZL don’t do an AAA light? Granted, the run times would be shorter on higher settings, but my Fenix L0D has stayed on my key-ring because it’s a tiny AAA. If I saw a manufacturer advertising AAA light that produces ~200lm I’d be at their door (website at least) in the morning trying to shove my money in. 

The UI is simple enough to use. I was pleasantly surprised to find that the High-high setting is saved when you turn it off. I thought the ZL website had originally said it wouldn’t be?
To be honest I don’t really mind what the mid range settings are. I use max or min power usually and the UI lets me access either of those instantly. A quick click turns it on high a longer click and hold starts it off on low. 
It takes a little practice not to release too soon and end up blinding yourself (or the missus) or too late before it continues up to the mid setting. You have about one second to release on low before it goes on to the mid setting. It jumps to the high setting pretty quickly though, so you have to be quick to release on mid. The only thing I notice when I click and hold, sometimes (I’d say about once in every five uses) there’s a tiny little bit of pre-flash before it stays at low. It’s nowhere near a full strength flash – probably not much more than the low-low strength - certainly not enough to bother me. The clickie switch is easy to switch on accidentally but a short twist of the tail cap locks out the power. Again, this to me only indicates good design, because I don’t want a stiff switch, and they have provided a solution to an obvious possible problem.

One thing not mentioned in the instructions for the UI was that when you do a quick click to get the high setting, if you follow this up (within a second I’d say) with one or two further clicks, it cycles down from H to M to L. If you wait any longer than a second, the double click action switches you between H1 and H2 or M1 M2, depending on where you stop. This is something I like, because you have the option of quickly moving down through the levels from off, or you can use the click and hold to cycle up from L-M-H by clicking and holding. I had originally thought I’d like a fully programmable UI, but the more I think about it, the more I realize that this is how I would have probably set it up anyway.

The very low setting (0.2 lm I think), is enough for me to read by in complete darkness. 
The L2 setting might be brighter, but the hot spot is too bright for my liking.
The clickie switch feels good quality and is quiet (its about the same loudness as my mouse click). 

If I could change things I would do the following:
Add a removable steel clip like the SC50
Add a ring anchor point for a lanyard etc.

After mine arrived I saw ZL had changed the accessories to include a removable clip. I contacted ZL to see if I could buy one, as I knew there wasn’t one when its details were first announced, and they wrote back saying that they’d post me one for free when they were available. 'Can’t say fairer than that', as we say in this part of the world.
My only whine would be that it lacks a ring anchor point that would allow me to put it on a lanyard. The same was true of my H50, but it hasn’t stopped me from loving it or finding it so useful.
Actually, it’s a bit unfair of me to complain about that, because you don’t expect someone to carry something that has been designed as a headlamp in another way, do you?

If size/technical constraints didn’t matter I’d like the following: 
Have a momentary on action for the switch 
Have some kind of built in diffuser that could be used for close up work.

In summary then, I think this is just about the perfect light for my EDC (if only it was more carry-able/wearable). It’s small, it has power, many levels, plenty of throw, can be used hands free, works on AA. That’s all I need. On the other hand, I don’t think my H50 will surrender its place as my ‘around house light’ just yet. I love its flood and it is a very symmetrical aesthetically pleasing light.


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



LEDconvert said:


> Zebralight H50 Vs. H51
> 
> First off, compared to other reiews, I know this isn't up to scratch in terms of metrics and hard facts, these are just my impressions and observations. So with that in mind...



Thanks, *LEDconvert*. This is an excellent post that really resonates with me. I am comparing mine to the H501w, but basically echo you word for word. I think for anyone on the fence about this light, this thread really gives a great range of hard data and well-balanced and seasoned impressions.

Awesome!


----------



## kkeyser

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Thank you for that mini-review, ledconvert.

I am eagerly awaiting mine. I was vacillating on ordering mine until I saw they were adding the clip. At that point, I had no choice but to order one, lol.


----------



## Super Dave

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Would the H51 fit in the TwoFish lockblock? My wife's bike light just pooped out and this looks like it might be perfect for me to enjoy too. Thanks, Dave


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



LEDconvert said:


> I don’t think my H50 will surrender its place as my ‘around house light’ just yet. I love its flood and it is a very symmetrical aesthetically pleasing light.




My H51 has certainly not replaced my 501 indoors but outdoors it's a different story, it has replaced my PT Apex.


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Super Dave said:


> Would the H51 fit in the TwoFish lockblock? My wife's bike light just pooped out and this looks like it might be perfect for me to enjoy too. Thanks, Dave


Im sure it would but wouldnt it make more sense to put 
an SC50 in there instead since its a forward facing light 
rather than 90deg?

ive used a lockblock for my quark mini123 and for my C-2 and L2p

theyre pretty flexible size wise- tho I ended up adding a little shoe goo
to the strap so it had more grip but Im using mine on a downhill mtn bike:devil:

exited to compare the H51 to my H31
my GF used the H31 on a trip to Lassen this weekend and
it was a perfect trail light and the low is great for in the tent
etc.

Im trading her the 51 for the 31 when it comes since shes not
into dealing with 16340s 

hope the 51 is close to as bright as the 31 on max.

also- the H31 seems a bit brighter with an RCR compared to 
a primary - I should send it to BIG C to test for us


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

A Zebralight AAA headlamp in H50 stile would be great. That way youd have the tiniest light with standard batteries you can get. Great for EDCing in a wallet...


----------



## LEDconvert

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Super Dave said:


> Would the H51 fit in the TwoFish lockblock? My wife's bike light just pooped out and this looks like it might be perfect for me to enjoy too. Thanks, Dave



Hi Dave,

If you're using one this type:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ruhQwUWN5HNlcfSFW7hbvg?feat=directlink
it will work.

And if you want to use it as a headlight you could try something like this: http://picasaweb.google.com/diarcon/H51Shots?feat=directlink


----------



## Super Dave

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Cool, thanks for the replies on the bike mount. I'm itching to buy a cool light...it's been a long time...and this one seems like it will be a winner. 

Take care,
Dave


----------



## uzirif

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



LEDconvert said:


> If I saw a manufacturer advertising AAA light that produces ~200lm I’d be at their door (website at least) in the morning trying to shove my money in.



You may be interested in this light (coming soon from Tiablo), even if to produce ~200 lm you need a 10440 battery, anyway:

http://www.tiablolight.com/e3a.htm


----------



## LEDconvert

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

That is interesting, thanks. I see it's 100 lumens from an AAA. Wonder if ZL's output from NiMh will be matched by others. Thanks.


----------



## red02

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Why all this excitement over a AAA? 

Lights that take AAs aren't noticeably bigger and are functionally better. Easier on the boost regulator, longer runtimes, etc. You can't tell me thats not worth a 10-20% increase in volume and weight where the difference is measured in grams and centimeters. Do you guys all wear really, really tight pants?


----------



## Spacemarine

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Wasn't the H51 supposed to be shipped two days ago? The website seems to be outdated...


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I guess unless you bought it from ZL directly it may not have shipped yet, hopefully they shipped on the 27th out to the dealers.


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I'm not the only one checking my order status daily then 

I'm hoping they have been shipped already. The first round shipped out (without clips) seemed to have been sent silently (ie no update on the website), so perhaps this round will be to.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I bought dircetly from ZL and didn`t recieve any shipping notification yet...


----------



## BigusLightus

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Aug. 27 has come and gone. I sure would like to know the latest on my order.


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

My status has changed to: "New (Shipping from China)".


----------



## d1337

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Mine still says processing


----------



## BigusLightus

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Just received an email stating they expect a shipment "next week" and shipping should start then. The website has NOT been updated. I guess ya pays ya mony and ya takes ya chances.


----------



## purduephotog

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Are there any beam shots from about 1', 3', 6', and a large room? I didn't see any on the website and there were only a couple of really closeups- which didn't match what I was looking for.


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I just received a shipping notice + tracking number, fyi.


----------



## Ian2381

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



qtaco said:


> I just received a shipping notice + tracking number, fyi.



When did you order yours?

Just ordered one a few days ago and thinking when will the status changed to shipped. :thinking:


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

15/8/10 ie quite some time ago (just after the first few positive reports came in after the first lot were shipped out). It hasn't arrived yet by the way.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I ordered mine on 2010-8-14 and they recieved my payment on 2010-8-18.
I didn´t recieve any shipping information yet. :thumbsdow


----------



## AZLight

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I ordered a H51 and a SC60 on 12 Aug 2010 and have not received any shipping info.


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

My last order from them shipped from their asia office (it's closer to Australia and cheaper for them to send it that way). Perhaps that's why mine was posted earlier.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I have finally recieved my tracking number. 
I can´t seem to remember where to enter the tracking# to track my package. What website is used for airmail tracking?


----------



## Ian2381

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Status of mine is now shipping.:naughty:

Now I think this will be my primary light on my upcoming trip.:thumbsup:


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

My H51 including clip just arrived (straight from China as I suspected, and hence why I got it before my American/Northern Hemisphere friends above). The light itself is beautiful, a perfect combination of function, form and UI. 

The clip is fine, although it must be pushed onto one of the ridges of the thinnest part of the main tube to feel like it won't turn easily. There was no "GITD silicone holder" as advertised, however I already have three spares from a H50 I purchased years ago, so no drama.

It is quite a heavier duty design then the H50 I have, which surprised me a little. I guess the head had to be a certain size to accommodate the reflector + heat-sink, and making the body really thin and streamlined like the H50 would have left it looking unbalanced.

One last thing, it is stunningly bright, even during day time. I can't wait to try it out tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian2381

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



qtaco said:


> My H51 including clip just arrived (straight from China as I suspected, and hence why I got it before my American/Northern Hemisphere friends above). The light itself is beautiful, a perfect combination of function, form and UI.
> 
> The clip is fine, although it must be pushed onto one of the ridges of the thinnest part of the main tube to feel like it won't turn easily. There was no "GITD silicone holder" as advertised, however I already have three spares from a H50 I purchased years ago, so no drama.
> 
> It is quite a heavier duty design then the H50 I have, which surprised me a little. I guess the head had to be a certain size to accommodate the reflector + heat-sink, and making the body really thin and streamlined like the H50 would have left it looking unbalanced.
> 
> One last thing, it is stunningly bright, even during day time. I can't wait to try it out tonight. :thumbsup:



Beamshots...


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I'm afraid making beamshots that actually communicated the beam profile would take more skill or time or both then I currently posses.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Mine just came in too 
It`s a lot bigger than i thought, yet not bulky. Its still a small flashlight for the battery but its about half way in size between my h501 and my h60.






Beamshots will follow when i have my batterys charged (didn`t expect the light that fast).

Comparison beamshots H501/H51:

All Beamshots f2.8, distance to wall: 20cm.
Left: 1/100s Right: 1/50s

High/H1






Medium/M1






Low/L1








The sidespill of the H51 on H2 Mode is quite similar in Brightness to the H501 on High:


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Good stuff!!!

The tint of the H51 seems blue next the H501. Please tell me that's not so.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

The tint IS blue in comparison to my slightly red H501. To my eyes, the h51 tint is about perfect and far from the blue you know from other LED lights.
I will post a Beamshot with my h60 wich is a little less red than my H501.

H60/H51 H1 (190/200lm)





H60/H51 H2 (110/100lm)


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I guess I will have to take your word that it's not blue. That's one bright light. Any testing done on up-close use with and without diffuser?


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Is the beam shape and spread of the H51 similar to a Quark with the XPG LED? Or is it more floody? 
I'm just wondering if the H51 has more of a traditional XPG flashlight beam rather than a floody beam that Zebralight is originally noted for.

Thanks.


----------



## spinkid

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Just got mine this afternoon. Much larger than expected, but not too large. I can't wait to give this a run this evening! Mine actually came with the black holder and the GID holder as well as the clip. I hope they are all coming this way.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I didn`t have any suitable diffusor nearby yet. I should have a petzl tikka xp diffusor plate avaible tomorrow though.

The h51 is indeed a lot bigger than expected. I somehow expected it to be just a h501 with reflector but the h501 looks skinny in face of the h51.

I also have to add, that i used standard alkalines for all the beamshots above and that the differenrce between the two high-modes is really small - i think that might be due to the alkalines - have to test eneloops soon.


----------



## Spacemarine

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Any news if they have been shipped?


----------



## kkeyser

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Spacemarine said:


> Any news if they have been shipped?


 
I just got a notice that mine was shipped on friday. I am not sure how long it should take to get to me, but I am hoping thu-fri.


----------



## personalinjuryattorney

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I believe they will be releasing an H51F.


----------



## AZLight

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Just got both the SC60 and the H51 on Saturday. Zebra light shipped it from Hong Kong to Texas then to me. This Wednesday I am going to Hong Kong and I will take both lights with me. The irony.....


----------



## righttoown

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I order one from flashlightsNgear on 9/11 and he said they would be in stock on Wed the 13. With the CPF forum discount (CPF2010) it was $57.16 shipped.


----------



## workingmids

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Recieved mine today; Shorty66 pictorial overview is quite helpful. I won't have a chance to take it into the woods for a few weeks, but the brief inhouse test contrasting between a Saint minimus and the 501w were interesting... a good deal more throw that the Saint with roughly the same weight (?) but not platform distribution of the Saint, making it seem a bit heavy for anything more than walking speed. A little bigger and heavier than expected but the output more than makes up for it, making it better suited for its intended purchase, hiking and cycling.


----------



## kkeyser

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Received mine yesterday and from my brief usage, it seems it is everything as advertised. I have to say I am extremely pleased with it so far.

I also noticed they are already on backorder, so I am even that much happier I ordered when I did.


----------



## chumanji9

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I am a bit on the edge of getting either a H31 or H51. I know this is a H51thread, but is there any major difference between the two beside the battery type. I am a noob when at this stuff.


----------



## kevinm

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



AZLight said:


> Just got both the SC60 and the H51 on Saturday. Zebra light shipped it from Hong Kong to Texas then to me. This Wednesday I am going to Hong Kong and I will take both lights with me. The irony.....




Are you going to bring some back for the rest of us?


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



chumanji9 said:


> I am a bit on the edge of getting either a H31 or H51. I know this is a H51thread, but is there any major difference between the two beside the battery type. I am a noob when at this stuff.



Ive used both and prefer the H31- but Ive got a few RCR123s already
and a charger etc.
they're pretty comparable in brightness and runtime.
the H31 is a bit smaller and lighter tho, especially if yer gonna
use alkaline batts in the H51.

they're BOTH AWESOME IMHO.
:thumbsup:


----------



## zemmo

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



psychbeat said:


> Ive used both and prefer the H31- but Ive got a few RCR123s already
> and a charger etc.
> they're pretty comparable in brightness and runtime.
> the H31 is a bit smaller and lighter tho, especially if yer gonna
> use alkaline batts in the H51.
> 
> they're BOTH AWESOME IMHO.
> :thumbsup:



Is there much difference in comfort as a headlamp between the 31 and 51? TIA, Alan.


----------



## toos

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I really love my 501W. Anyone know when they will offer a W version of the H51?


----------



## onbellyman

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Hi from Wales to everyone here.:wave:

New to this forum but been looking on here for several months as a guest to get info about LED torches.

Finally decided on the H51 and mine was delivered two days ago. Very impressed with the design and standard of production and the U.I.

However, I need some help from those of you who already have one of these torches.

I can easily see the difference when I switch from Low1 (2.5 Lm) to Low2 (0.2 Lm) and Medium1 (30 Lm) to Medium2 (8 Lm). Unfortunately I can hardly see any difference when I switch from High1 (200 Lm) to High2 (100 Lm). If I shine the beam onto a plain surface about 18" away I notice a very slight dimming but when trying this outside at night I can't see any difference between the two settings.

Is this normal or have I got a torch with a problem?


----------



## badrobot

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

hey onbellyman, 
i've read elsewhere about someone having a similar issue when using low quality batteries. i believe they were using alkalines. try using a better alkaline, or even better an eneloop or something comparable and see if that helps. this other person noticed a big change in the 200 lumen mode, and therefore a difference between the two high modes.


----------



## onbellyman

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Wow. That was a fast reply! Thanks badrobot. 

So far I have tried it with new, probably poorer quality, alkaline and with new Panasonic Infinium Ni-MH - 2100mAh/Min 2000 mAh (I presume these are similar to the Eneloops you refer to) both with the same results.

But the fact that you have seen reference to a noticeable difference between the 100 and 200 Lm modes means I need to investigate further.


----------



## hazna

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



badrobot said:


> hey onbellyman,
> i've read elsewhere about someone having a similar issue when using low quality batteries. i believe they were using alkalines. try using a better alkaline, or even better an eneloop or something comparable and see if that helps. this other person noticed a big change in the 200 lumen mode, and therefore a difference between the two high modes.



To be honest, when looking at the hotspot there is not a huge difference between 100 and 200. 200 lumens technically will not be twice as bright to the eye. Try a point the light at the ceiling in a dark room, and switching from 100 to 200 lumens. 

Also it helps to use a good quality battery with low internal resistance for the 200 lumen mode. I fairly new NiMH or a fresh primary lithium battery


----------



## onbellyman

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Ok hazna, I checked my "new" (i.e. unused) NiMH batteries by putting them in the charger and (surprise, surprise) they showed a fairly low level of charge  so I left them in until the charger indicated they were fully charged (about 1.5 hrs) then left them on trickle charge for a further 30 mins.
I just put one in the H51 and now it is easier to see a difference in the 100 and 200 Lm settings.
I tried doing as you suggested and shone the beam at a wall 20' away in a darkened room. I also tried it again outside at a garden shed 40 yards away. In both cases I was able to detect a difference in the beam (less noticeable outside) but - as you say - not a huge difference.
In fact I would say there is so little difference that it is not worthwhile using the 200 Lm setting. I might as well stick to the 100 Lm and have twice the runtime.
Not that I am disappointed with the 100 Lm beam. It is still very good light from such a small torch and also the flood part of the beam is ideal for me.
I guess it's just that I was expecting a significant difference in throw from 100 to 200 Lm. 
I have a Fenix L1D that I normally use and, in direct comparison, the spot beam on that is better (more throw) at an advertised 107 Lm than the H51 but the H51 has better settings and choice in the Medium to Low range.
Thanks for your help. :thanks:At least I know that I don't need to send it back to the supplier to get it fixed - 'cos it ain't broke!


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



zemmo said:


> Is there much difference in comfort as a headlamp between the 31 and 51? TIA, Alan.




not much comfort difference to me...

the H31 is lighter with an RCR or primary than the 51 w alkaline or NIZN
the H51 with a lithium energizer is probably pretty close.


----------



## zemmo

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



psychbeat said:


> not much comfort difference to me...
> 
> the H31 is lighter with an RCR or primary than the 51 w alkaline or NIZN
> the H51 with a lithium energizer is probably pretty close.



Thanks. I guess what I want is an Eneloop powered 51, then.


----------



## badrobot

*fake flood?*

to anyone that already has the h51. could you hook a brother up and post your experience or beamshots with the h51 with some sort of fake flood, either with a scotch tape or diffuser mod? i'd really like to get the h51 and have both options of a throwy beam and a floody one in the same light, though flood alone would be more important and would wait for the h51f if the fake flood is no good on the h51. mucho thanks in advance.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> If you already received your H51 with no clip I would contact ZL and see if they will send you once they are available. I guess there is no guarantee because we did order it knowing a clip was not included. I'm not going to bother I have the H31 clip and I don't use clips anyways. *I would not be surprised though if one day I go to the mailbox and their is a small package with a clip in it, ya never know*.



I got the clip and the GID headband in the mail today and I did not even request it. Nice to know ZL went back and took care of the customers who got theirs early, so thanks again Zebralight.


----------



## kkeyser

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> I got the clip and the GID headband in the mail today and I did not even request it. Nice to know ZL went back and took care of the customers who got theirs early, so thanks again Zebralight.


 
That's a pretty cool thing to do, zebralight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I did get an GITD holder without request too.
Thanks Zebralight!


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Me too!

To reward them for being so great (and myself!) I am buying another one today!

Whoo hoooo!


----------



## zemmo

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



kkeyser said:


> That's a pretty cool thing to do, zebralight. :thumbsup:



Just ordered an H51 and a set of the newlovecpf "A" Eneloops.


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> I got the clip and the GID headband in the mail today and I did not even request it. Nice to know ZL went back and took care of the customers who got theirs early, so thanks again Zebralight.




Wow... very nice. Go Zebralights go! :thumbsup:


----------



## 556man

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Ordered 2 H51 6 days ago and I got mine yesterday. It shipped from Texas. Tried it today and I was very impressed with the quality of this headlamp. It's super bright and it's amazing what light it can produce on 1 AA battery. Worth every penny I paid for it. :thumbsup: lovecpf

556man


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Sounds good! I might just give in and buy one. I wonder if they would let me have a small discount instead of sending me the headband, silicon holder and clip I don't want.


----------



## righttoown

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Got mine today from FlashlightsNgear today. Sitting around waiting for it to get dark now so I can walk back in the woods.


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

used my H51 last night for a few hours of trail work and a ride out afterward.
forgot my extra batts so I only used med-low while digging to save
a little for MAX on the ride out. pretty stoked on this light!

am still pining for the H61 or whatever they'll call the 18650 version.
IF they decide to make one. Id still like to mount 2 on one strap but
am not sure exactly how I want to go about it since it needs to be
stable enough for riding and jogging around etc. 

Im still having good luck with my NIZN batteries too- no venting or
whatever- maybe I just got a good set or the problems with them are
a little overblown.


----------



## zemmo

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



psychbeat said:


> used my H51 last night for a few hours of trail work and a ride out afterward.
> forgot my extra batts so I only used med-low while digging to save
> a little for MAX on the ride out. pretty stoked on this light!
> 
> am still pining for the H61 or whatever they'll call the 18650 version.
> IF they decide to make one. Id still like to mount 2 on one strap but
> am not sure exactly how I want to go about it since it needs to be
> stable enough for riding and jogging around etc.
> 
> Im still having good luck with my NIZN batteries too- no venting or
> whatever- maybe I just got a good set or the problems with them are
> a little overblown.



I haven't even gotten my H51 yet, but I like my AW 18650 batteries very much. I'll have to see whether that might be a little large for a headlamp, for my uses. Looking forward to trying the Eneloop AA version first. The H61 would probably have to crank a LOT more lumens to make it worth it, for me...


----------



## NickelPlate

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Got my H51 yesterday. Great light. Used it take some stuff up into my unlit attic and bring down some trash. User interface is simple and effective. I only wish it would turn on in the last mode it was used.

Is it true this light just shuts off without warning? No dimming or moon mode when it can't regulate? I'll just have to remember to keep some spare batts in my pocket and my backup Fenix L0D.


----------



## NickelPlate

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Oops. double post please delete thanks.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



NickelPlate said:


> Got my H51 yesterday. Great light. Used it take some stuff up into my unlit attic and bring down some trash. User interface is simple and effective. I only wish it would turn on in the last mode it was used.
> 
> Is it true this light just shuts off without warning? No dimming or moon mode when it can't regulate? I'll just have to remember to keep some spare batts in my pocket and my backup Fenix L0D.



The UI gives you access to L/M/H quickly.

Press and hold briefly: low

Quick click: High

Double click: Medium

Unless I am missing something, that should cover the last mode you used.


----------



## NickelPlate

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> The UI gives you access to L/M/H quickly.
> 
> Press and hold briefly: low
> 
> Quick click: High
> 
> Double click: Medium
> 
> Unless I am missing something, that should cover the last mode you used.



That's true, the user interface gives quick access to all levels and it's not big deal but I'm just saying it would be nice if it would remember the last mode used so a single "turn on" click would go instantly to that level instead of high mode every time. I'm pretty sure it remembers the sub mode for each level but that's not quite the same thing.


----------



## uknewbie

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I have also just caved and ordered one of these, and some new eneloops.

Only Zebralight I have is the H501, which I think is fantastic.

Yes, btw, if it is like the H501, it will cut out pretty much without warning when the battery goes. Couple of warning flashes if I remember correctly, but then just darkness!

Quality lights ZL.


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

We need more pics.











From left, H50, H51, H30





From front, H30, H50, H51





Compared to a Jetbeam RRT-0 with the AA adapter





Glow in the dark ring


----------



## zemmo

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

We DID need more pics, thanks!


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



nekomane said:


> We need more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left, H50, H51, H30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From front, H30, H50, H51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to a Jetbeam RRT-0 with the AA adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glow in the dark ring



Thanks for the pictures! How do you like the H51? We need reviews and impressions too.


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

My impression is.. 
Wow! how do they get so much light out of such a tiny AA format!

I'm not a lumen junkie, and the onslaught of new and brighter lights have confused and jaded me from purchasing anything recently.
Believe it or not, this is the first light I bought for myself this year (and it's almost October).

Besides the brightness, I have always had a soft spot for Zebralight.
They have originality, something sorely lacking in other new brands churning out clones and copies, how ever bright they may be.
Customer service and a willingness to listen to users' opinions seem pretty good as well.

My recent favorite light has been the Jetbeam RRT-0. It uses the convenient AA battery (with adapter), has sufficient output, simple UI, and quality machining. The H51 delivers something similar in a much smaller package.

I had no plans to use the H51 as a headlamp, but as a general purpose angle light to use indoors. For some reason the switches in my apartment are not well placed, and after the lights go out, I used to use my H50 to navigate from the living room to bedroom. The twist switch needed 2 hands to operate which I found cumbersome, and eventually, I just used the light from my iPod Touch or cell phone.

The H51 has a clicky, and being much more capable than just guiding me the short distance described above, can double as a bedside 'bump in the night' light if needed.
The H501 could have been OK too, but I was too busy to notice it when it came out. Looking forward to the H51F. It might come in handy for macro photography.

As posted in the MP, I did notice that the ano has a lighter shade than the previous Zebras.
Not a big issue for me, but I just hope that ZL is not trying to cut corners only to keep costs down. I will pay a few dollars extra for quality.

The packaging it came in is a toned down, no-nonsense cardboard box compared to the previous lights. Nice.

Hope to get some beamshots and compare it to the RRT-0.


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

We need more beamshots.

Freshly charged Eneloops were used.
The RRT-0 has an Orange Peel reflector.

Distance 12ft. ISO 400, Shutter Speed 1/5sec, F-stop 4, WB Daylight, Canon S90


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

You beat me. I haven't bought any light this year yet. I want the H51F badly. I expect it to be a great light. It would have to be in order to replace the amazing H501. On high, I can light up my small bedroom with the H501. I should be able to light up the living room with the H51F.

Since Zebralight decided to remove the emergency strobe from their new lights, I have been looking at SC50/SC51 alternatives from other makers. But it's hard to find anything that has everything I need. The closest thing to the SC50/SC51 in term of size is the Quark Mini AA. It has emergency modes, but unfortunately, it also has the atrocious 3-mode sequential twisty UI.

I will be getting the H51F, emergency mode or not because I have come to depend on the 80 degree flood beam of my H501.

Thanks for the beam shots. The spill of the H51 seems wider than that of the other light. The transition from hot spot to spill looks smooth.


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



badrobot said:


> *snip could you hook a brother up and post your experience or beamshots with the h51 with some sort of fake flood, either with a scotch tape or diffuser mod? snip*



Since nobody has answered yet, I tried with a piece of material left over from some other project.
It is a 0.5mm thick transparent sheet of plastic with a matte finish on one side. 





I cut out a disc, and also tapped both sides with a wire brush to add more texture.





All shots wer taken at ISO 400, Shutter Speed 1/30sec, F-stop 4, WB Daylight, Canon S90.
Freshly charged Eneloops were used.
Left shot is without diffuser, Right is with diffuser.

Low (Distance 2ft) 





Medium (Distance 5ft)





High (Distance 5ft)





The diffuser will smooth out the beam somewhat, but you also lose a lot of brightness.
Compared to the 2 other pure-flood Zebralights I have (H50, H30), the beam profile is 
completely different.
This was just a quick experiment and there may be better solutions, but if you have a 
strong preference for floody beams, I'd wait for the rumoured H51"F" or go with one of the 
existing models.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

to Necomane --


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
_


----------



## badrobot

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

nekomane, you da bomb, thanks for running the experiment. looks like the mod just reduces the brightness of the hotspot without adding much flood at all. i might be waiting for the h51f to come out to see how the beam compares to the h51. i remember reading somewhere that the h51 was going to have a frosted lens, i wonder if they will be able to pull off a beam as floody but brighter than the h501 using just that. dying to see it. thanks again, and sweet pics and description, you're making me think i should get the h51 now, and nab the h51f too if and when that comes out.


----------



## zemmo

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Anyone have a pic or two with the light on someone's head?


----------



## fixitman

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I actually like the diffused beam a lot. If you look closely, the transition from spot to spill is much smoother, which is what I would need.
My problems with the pure flood H501 is that it just doesnt go quite far enough when I am walking the roof at work, unless I run it on high, then I have runtime issues. looks like the H51 with a bit of a diffuser may be in my future......

Edit: Thanks for all the pics people!


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Burgess said:


> to Necomane --
> 
> 
> :goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
> _



+1


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Glad to be of any help, but I was just sharing my excitement


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



badrobot said:


> nekomane, you da bomb, thanks for running the experiment. looks like the mod just reduces the brightness of the hotspot without adding much flood at all. i might be waiting for the h51f to come out to see how the beam compares to the h51. i remember reading somewhere that the h51 was going to have a frosted lens, i wonder if they will be able to pull off a beam as floody but brighter than the h501 using just that. dying to see it. thanks again, and sweet pics and description, you're making me think i should get the h51 now, and nab the h51f too if and when that comes out.



That's a good idea.


----------



## grunt soldier

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

i bought one of these after i got the close out model cr123 version. the 200 lumens is awesome. this is by far my new favorite head lamp. anyways i really just wanted to say to the above poster thanks a ton for showing that mod diffuser. i am definitely going to try that


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



nekomane said:


> Glad to be of any help, but I was just sharing my excitement



Do you notice a big difference in brightness between 200lm and 140lm?


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



grunt soldier said:


> i bought one of these after i got the close out model cr123 version. the 200 lumens is awesome. this is by far my new favorite head lamp. anyways i really just wanted to say to the above poster thanks a ton for showing that mod diffuser. i am definitely going to try that



You'll have to find a way to secure the diffuser to the lens. I just balanced it while taking the photos. Using some double-sided tape might work, and may even add a bit more to the flood?

Oh, and welcome to CPF


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> Do you notice a big difference in brightness between 200lm and 140lm?



Yes, I can clearly see the difference when using Eneloops.

I also tried using a partially used Energizer Lithium, but the 2 levels on High looked the same.
In fact, double clicking on High did not change the brightness at all. The Low and Med worked OK.
Has anyone been reporting this? Is it an issue? I do remember reading somewhere that the H51 is designed for use with Eneloops.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I asked Zebralight to sell me an H51 with a strobe mode, and I received this email from them:

Ticket status: Completed

Department: General

Subject: Requesting strobe mode on H51

There will be something new coming (that's all I can say at this moment) that will answer your question. 

Sincerely,

Lillian Xu
ZebraLight, Inc.
8320 Sterling Street
Irving, TX 75063

I love a mystery. It guess it will be something with emergency modes.

But what is it?


----------



## Harry999

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

davidt1,

It will probably be something well worth getting!


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Great posts nekomane! We need more of these.. and just more feedback!

There is a worrying lack of posts in this thread of opinions/beamshots/reviews of the H51, this is a ground breaking light if the specs are true achieving 200 OTF lumens with a single AA cell. 
But this thread is hardly buzzing with the activity I would expect ......... :fail:

Many people that have placed an order for a H51 should have it in their hands by now. 

So come on stop being shy! Tell us what you think!


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I agree with Trancersteve, the lack of info on the H51 seems odd. Even a google search doesn't produce much, at least not in English anyway. I think I am going to take a plunge and pick up a H51 this week. If/when I do I will report back with my thoughts and hopefully pictures!


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Well I don't want to repeat myself or sound like a shill, but the H51 is the nicest AA light I've ever had. A class leading circuit, a beautiful beam, a great user interface, and a totally unique design that is also very appealing aesthetically. 

If the specs sound good*, then I can't see how the light would disappoint in person.

*Edit: to someone here I mean


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



qtaco said:


> Well I don't want to repeat myself or sound like a shill, but the H51 is the nicest AA light I've ever had. A class leading circuit, a beautiful beam, a great user interface, and a totally unique design that is also very appealing aesthetically.
> 
> If the specs sound good*, then I can't see how the light would disappoint in person.
> 
> *Edit: to someone here I mean




Thanks for the info qtaco. One thing I am uncertain about is the beam throw. I've read it isn't as floody as the previous models, yet from what I gather it isn't much of a thrower either. So I'm guessing it's somewhere in between the two. Maybe throws 20 feet? Hopefully I will find out soon enough


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

It throws way more than 20 feet you could turn 20 feet into 20 meters and double or triple it, that is just eyeballing it I have not actually tested distance yet.


----------



## GlobalPlayer

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I ordered one last night; so now I'm waiting ...
... and waiting to compare the beam to some other small lights (hope I'll find the time to do some beamshots)
GP lovecpf


----------



## Thiers-Issard

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I got my H51 today, and I must say that it ROCKS!!


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Can I ask a question of anyone who has the H51 - Is it true there is no memory for the UI and that it starts off in high mode when first switched on? I had planned to use it as a go-to light for night time visits to the toilet and such, but I fear the initial 200lm burst may prevent this 





jhc37013 said:


> It throws way more than 20 feet you could turn 20 feet into 20 meters and double or triple it, that is just eyeballing it I have not actually tested distance yet.



That's good to know, thanks


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> Do you notice a big difference in brightness between 200lm and 140lm?



I do notice a difference, but it's hard to distinguish. So using 140 Lumen is probably the way to go: nearly no difference, but double the runtime.

What I did notice too:
to my bare eyes, L2 is lower than L2 on H31, but L1 is noticeably brighter than L1 on H31, although it should be lower looking at the specs on the homepage:

H51:
Low: *L1 2.5 Lm* (3 days) or L2 0.2 Lm (16 days)

H31:
Low: *L1 5 Lm* (3.7 days) or L2 0.5 Lm (21 days)

Anybody else noticed this?

MiniLux


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> *snip* Is it true there is no memory for the UI and that it starts off in high mode when first switched on? *snip*



Yes it's true.

BUT, if you want to start the light on low mode, press and hold the switch for a moment instead of just clicking, and the light will turn on in Low.
I've been turning it on this way for 'midnight bathroom runs'.

Also, the 'sub-level' for each brightness will be memorized, so there is no need to set that each time you use the light.


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



MiniLux said:


> *snip* I do notice a difference, but it's hard to distinguish. So using 140 Lumen is probably the way to go: nearly no difference, but double the runtime.



Really? Are you using Eneloops?
I will try to upload some beamshots later which should show the difference.


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



nekomane said:


> Yes it's true.
> 
> BUT, if you want to start the light on low mode, press and hold the switch for a moment instead of just clicking, and the light will turn on in Low.
> I've been turning it on this way for 'midnight bathroom runs'.
> 
> Also, the 'sub-level' for each brightness will be memorized, so there is no need to set that each time you use the light.




Yay! Thank you! I can now buy one


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Also, (though not documented on the operator's manual), when double clicked from Off, the light will turn on at Med.
There is a rather annoying preflash for Med, but it's great to have ways to turn the light on at any level.

Hope you get your light soon Sarlix :thumbsup:


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



nekomane said:


> Really? Are you using Eneloops?



Yes, also tried with Energizer Lithiums. There the difference seems to be a little bit more pronounced, but really can't tell if it is lower on H2 or higher on H1 :duh2:

My H51 is from the second batch, maybe there have been some changes on these :shrug:

MiniLux


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Since it's still daytime, the only place to shoot beamshots was in my tiny bathroom.

The first is a gif comparing Hi1 and Hi2.





The distance is only 2 feet, and since the exposure was set to capture the hotspot
(note the shutter speed, man this thing is bright!), it's not really a great representation.
(ISO400 1/800 F4 WB Daylight28mm CanonS90)






The next is a ceiling bounce shot which compares how the 2 levels light up the room.




(ISO400 1/0.3 F4 WB Daylight 28mm CanonS90)

In his extensive review of the SC51 and SC50w, member 'selfbuilt' also notes that there 
isn't a significant difference between 140lm and 200lm.
Zebralight SC51 (XP-G R4) & SC50w (XP-E Neutral) 1xAA Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS + 

Hmmm 
MiniLux, How does this compare to yours?


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



nekomane said:


> Hmmm
> MiniLux, How does this compare to yours?



I would say that your photos do compare pretty well to my eyeball experience.
Nice Job :twothumbs

MiniLux


----------



## lhhomes

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Going on a backpacking trip and needed a good headlamp. Thanks to you guys, I found the perfect edc headlamp.


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Comparison between the 2 levels on High.

Eneloop, ISO 400, Shutter Speed 1/5sec, F-stop 4, WB Daylight, Canon S90

12ft (3.65m)





33ft (10m)


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

nekomane,

You rock!


----------



## zemmo

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I've only had my H51 for a few days, but it's definitely become my edc headlamp. For me, the flood/spot ratio is nearly perfect. On high I can identify animals from a reasonable distance, which is just not true with my Saint. The H51 is not as good for reading as the Saint, so I might take the Saint on a trip where I expect to read at night a lot, like my Nepal trip last spring. I see a definite increase in lumens at 200 vs 140 with my "A" Eneloops. I haven't used any other batteries, nor am I likely to. I'm waiting until it gets colder to check winter performance; the new Eneloops are supposed to function at lower temps All in all I'd say get one or two of the Zebralights right away!


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

My mouse is hovering over the order button for one of these.. the UI looks to be perfect. 

I know I will also want the H51F when it comes out too, but having two zebralights isn't a bad thing, right? :shrug: 

Shall see how I feel after a couple of beers later this evening :devil:


----------



## Spacemarine

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



nekomane said:


> Also, (though not documented on the operator's manual), when double clicked from Off, the light will turn on at Med.



I also noticed that and thought that it was not mentioned in the manual. But then I looked again into the manual and saw it. It also says that when you click 3 times, you will get the lowest setting. I tried that and it also worked!

André


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> nekomane,
> 
> You rock!




Indeed, nice shots nekomane  This is keeping me ticking over until my H51 arrives. Should've arrived today but had some torrential rain where I live and I think the postman was too afraid to come out :-(


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> Indeed, nice shots nekomane  This is keeping me ticking over until my H51 arrives. Should've arrived today but had some torrential rain where I live and I think the postman was too afraid to come out :-(



Where did you order yours from Sarlix? Direct from Zebralight?

Our postmen hardly do their job at the best of times!


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> Where did you order yours from Sarlix? Direct from Zebralight?
> 
> Our postmen hardly do their job at the best of times!




:laughing:

No I purchased mine from http://www.flashaholics.co.uk And I spoke to soon, it arrived just after I had finished typing that! 6pm on the dot! I have never received post so late. Ever. Not by royal mail anyway. He was one wet and unhappy looking postman!

Anyway here are a few snaps in case anyone is still wondering about the size etc. It's actually a bit smaller/slimmer than I had thought it would be :thumbsup:

Nitecore D10, Zebralight H51, AA alkaline, CR123 - 






And the accessories it came with







I'm a bit confuse about how the glow in the dark band will come in handy. You can't illuminate it with the torch it's self, so you either need to carry another torch or use a mirror to bounce back the beam lol.

Edit: Further observations, My high1 and high2 look very much the same as nekomane's above. I'm not entirely convinced this is putting out 200lm. When compared to my Nitecore D10 which is running on an AW 14500, the Nitecore seems brighter. And I don't think the D10 can put out 200lm even on an AW. However it's not fair for me to judge yet as I have barley tested it. These were just my initial thoughts. Also, compared to my D10 the beam tint on the H51 looks a little greenish. Which I actually prefer over the white white of the D10.

Edit2: I should probably add I'm running the H51 off a fully charged Eneloop.


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> :laughing:
> 
> No I purchased mine from http://www.flashaholics.co.uk And I spoke to soon, it arrived just after I had finished typing that! 6pm on the dot! I have never received post so late. Ever. Not by royal mail anyway. He was one wet and unhappy looking postman!
> 
> Anyway here are a few snaps in case anyone is still wondering about the size etc. It's actually a bit smaller/slimmer than I had thought it would be :thumbsup:
> 
> Nitecore D10, Zebralight H51, AA alkaline, CR123 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the accessories it came with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confuse about how the glow in the dark band will come in handy. You can't illuminate it with the torch it's self, so you either need to carry another torch or use a mirror to bounce back the beam lol.
> 
> Edit: Further observations, My high1 and high2 look very much the same as nekomane's above. I'm not entirely convinced this is putting out 200lm. When compared to my Nitecore D10 which is running on an AW 14500, the Nitecore seems brighter. And I don't think the D10 can put out 200lm even on an AW. However it's not fair for me to judge yet as I have barley tested it. These were just my initial thoughts. Also, compared to my D10 the beam tint on the H51 looks a little greenish. Which I actually prefer over the white white of the D10.
> 
> Edit2: I should probably add I'm running the H51 off a fully charged Eneloop.



That is a late delivery! Nice pics 

Very true about the glow in the dark band! I was thinking the same just the other day!

It really does suck to like lights and live in the UK. Not only do our own retailers screw us over the odds for lights but *if I see another MarketplaceCPF sale post that states in massive size=20 font 'CONUS ONLY' I will go bloody mental! :hairpull:*

I gave in and placed an order for the H51 earlier this evening from Zebralight direct, will probably take around 10 days to get here but I don't mind too much. 

Look forward to receiving my first decent light


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Sarlix,

Thanks for the pictures. I want a NW H51. I will probably get the cool white if I can't wait long. High lumens and smart UI are wonderful, but the one thing that separates ZL lights from traditional bulky headlamps is the versatility to be used not as a headlamp. I have worn my H501 around my neck under my shirt to work meetings, church, school, the dentist, etc. A headlamp that is ready for any situation anytime and anywhere sure beats one sitting in a storage bag and not ready for use when an unexpected emergency arrives, say, when you are stuck in a high rise without power.

This is the difference you can not even put a price on. Enjoy your new Zl lights.


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Spacemarine said:


> I also noticed that and thought that it was not mentioned in the manual. But then I looked again into the manual and saw it. It also says that when you click 3 times, you will get the lowest setting. I tried that and it also worked!
> 
> André



I looked at the manual after reading your post, but all I can find is the exact same words posted on their website.

From Off 
Short click turns on the light to High instantly. Click again quickly to cycle from High to Medium, and Low.
Press and hold to cycle through Low, Medium and High, release to set.

Yes, the triple click did work, but I prefer the press and hold to avoid the preflash 

Sarlix, I bet you were giddy playing with the light last night. 
Comparing the brightness of the H51 might be difficult because of the unique beam profile.

Wish I had some more recent lights to compare..


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



nekomane said:


> I looked at the manual after reading your post, but all I can find is the exact same words posted on their website.
> 
> ....
> Comparing the brightness of the H51 might be difficult because of the unique beam profile.
> 
> ..



That's true. Lumen count measures both the hot spot and spill. A light with a weak hot spot but has a lot of spill might still have a high lumen count. This could be the case with the H51.


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> I gave in and placed an order for the H51 earlier this evening from Zebralight direct, will probably take around 10 days to get here but I don't mind too much.
> 
> Look forward to receiving my first decent light



Sometimes it's nice to have a bit of a wait, and it will be well worth it. It really is a great little light 



davidt1 said:


> Sarlix,
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.



It's np. Thanks for yours, that's a nice holster you have there 



nekomane said:


> I looked at the manual after reading your post, but all I can find is the exact same words posted on their website.
> 
> Sarlix, I bet you were giddy playing with the light last night.
> Comparing the brightness of the H51 might be difficult because of the unique beam profile.



My manual reads the same as yours nekomane. And yeah I was a bit giddy  As for the brightness - I'm thinking the D10 may appear brighter because of the much whiter beam color (it's an R2) I dunno :shrug:

I have noticed a few other things about the H51. In the low low mode I have noticed it seems to have a very low level flickering. I can't see it with my eyes whilst looking at the hot spot or spill, but when I move my hand, or more noticeably a bit of paper in front of the torch, it exhibits a strobe like effect - as in the paper I'm moving seems to move slowly or mirror it's self, like when you move in front of a typical strobe light like they have in discos etc. I'm not to familiar with all the flashlight speak but I think this is called PWM or PMW? 

Anyway it only seems to do it in the low low mode, if I change to normal low or any other mode it doesn't do it. I'm wondering if it is unique to my sample or if they all do this?

Overall I'm very pleased with it. It's a very versatile light and pleasing to use, really tactile. And I really like the UI. I want to try and take some beam shots of it in comparison to my D10 to show you guys, but I've never taken beam shots before so I will have to see how it goes.


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

yeah the pwm is noticeable on my H51 on the low low too...
I think its more so on the 51 compared to the 31.

must be a lower pwm rate?:thinking:

maybe its the only way to get such a low low with such a long
runtime.

anyways, it dosent bother me much as Im usually using the
higher low for reading or around camp.

I might add a ziptie to keep the holder more stable.


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


>


This is a really cool setup and a testament to how versatile this torch is! It's currently #3 on the "Must Have" list!


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

So I got to test out the H51 properly over the weekend. I took it out into some open fields - Needless to say it was pitch black darkness there so I got to see what it can do. I also had my Fenix P1D along with me. In-case anyone isn't familiar that's a CR123 light rated at 180lm.

Up until that point I had only used the H51 around the house and in the garden. But it really comes into it's own when out in a wide open space. I was really surprised at how much throw it has. It without doubt out throws my Nitecore D10 R2. 

In comparison to the P1D it has marginally less throw, but is nearly on par with it! That is really impressive considering the H51 doesn't really have a defined hot spot. I also noticed a bigger difference between the High1 and High2 mode when using it out doors. It's still not a massive difference, but more so than when testing it inside. It adds quite a bit more throw, and also to the hot spot and spill. Which by the way is huge. I'm amazed that such a small light creates such a big spill beam. 

I wanted to get some beam shots but I sliced my hand of some glass today so I'm down to one hand for the moment :shakehead It gives me some time to think how best to take them anyway. 




psychbeat said:


> yeah the pwm is noticeable on my H51 on the low low too...
> I think its more so on the 51 compared to the 31.
> 
> must be a lower pwm rate?:thinking:
> 
> maybe its the only way to get such a low low with such a long
> runtime.



Thanks. After you posted that I had a search around and it seems you're right. It is how they achieve such a low low and long run times. I read that all the sub level modes on the H51, high2, med2 etc all use pwm, but the primaries don't. I only really notice it on the low low anyway.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



applevision said:


> This is a really cool setup and a testament to how versatile this torch is! It's currently #3 on the "Must Have" list!



applevision,

Thanks. Whenever I buy a tool, I ask myself two questions:

1. Is it small enough to carry discreetly on my person?

2. Is it versatile enough to perform more than one function?

Zl headlamps are the only headlamps I know of that can satisfy these requirements.

They are so small that they can be carried in pockets, phone cases, or even around the neck. They are also so versatile that they can be used as flashlight, headlamp, neck lamp, desk lamp, overhead light, shower light, book light, laptop light, belt light, etc. 

They are pretty amazing headlamps.


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I want a H31W and a H51W, but H51W isn't yet released. Will it not be at all? Anyone who has got info about it?


----------



## jonnyfgroove

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Swedpat said:


> H51W isn't yet released. Will it not be at all? Anyone who has got info about it?



I noticed on the illumination gear.com website that it says "H51/H51w coming soon". I hope it's an xp-g for the "w" model. I will have to pick one up for sure if that's the case.


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jonnyfgroove said:


> I noticed on the illumination gear.com website that it says "H51/H51w coming soon". I hope it's an xp-g for the "w" model. I will have to pick one up for sure if that's the case.



weerrrrd!

Id take one if it was a 5B XP-G R2 or something similar...

anyone know if they'll change the H31W to XP-G?

OR.... if they might make an H61?!

if not I might have to check out one of those Sparks 18650 lights..

diggin my H51 for sure tho...just craving 2900mah and a 5B tint..


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Waiting for more beam shots.

Neutral tint on this light is probably as bright as cool tint on other single AA lights.


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

My order status has been stuck on 'New (Shipping From China)' for a few days now.


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jonnyfgroove said:


> I noticed on the illumination gear.com website that it says "H51/H51w coming soon". I hope it's an xp-g for the "w" model. I will have to pick one up for sure if that's the case.



Yes we hope so! I love my Zebralights H501W and H501R, and think that a reflector based Zebralight will be GREAT in this small and neat design! It will likely be my new cycling light!


----------



## zemmo

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Does anyone know which XP-G bin they're using in these light? TIA.


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> My order status has been stuck on 'New (Shipping From China)' for a few days now.





I thought you brought it directly from Zebralight.com? 

Perhaps they're fresh off the production line and instead of going to the US first their sending yours straight from China? 

Hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Spacemarine

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



nekomane said:


> I looked at the manual after reading your post, but all I can find is the exact same words posted on their website.



Well, it seems I have the same manual like you do. I think this is the relevant part:

From Off 
Short click turns on the light to High instantly. Click again quickly to cycle from High to Medium

When you do a double-click, the light recognizes this as a short click to turn the light on, followed by a quick click to turn the light into the medium mode. So it behaves exactly as written in the manual. It even goes to the highest mode for a very short time before switching to medium mode. The only difference is that all this this happens AFTER you completed the two clicks. Presumably this is because of the relatively slow electronics IC.

André


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> I thought you brought it directly from Zebralight.com?
> 
> Perhaps they're fresh off the production line and instead of going to the US first their sending yours straight from China?
> 
> Hope it arrives soon!



Yeah it looks like they are shipping straight from the factory. Suits me fine as I am less likely to be hit by import tax as it is coming from China. 

I know what you mean about ordering something and waiting for it to arrive, sometimes the waiting game is good. I just hope it turns up before the 6th November as I am heavy involved at a public fireworks display with the sound system.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I suggest those of us who want NW H51 start asking Zebralight for it. If we show interest, maybe they will to get them in sooner.


----------



## 556man

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> I suggest those of us who want NW H51 start asking Zebralight for it. If we show interest, maybe they will to get them in sooner.



I want 2 NW Zebra Light.

556man


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Yes!

But could I modify the request a bit? What if we all asked for a HIGH CRI led from them... 

That's what I did today!

Soon (asap) I am going to write up a comparison between some of my lights showcasing how spoiled my High CRI RA Clicky has made me... I am in LOVE with it. If I had a Zebralight with High CRI... I'd be in heaven!!!


----------



## jag-engr

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> I suggest those of us who want NW H51 start asking Zebralight for it.





applevision said:


> What if we all asked for a HIGH CRI led from them...



I want both - a neutral-white, high-CRI LED!

Some high-CRI LEDs are rather cool, and some NW LEDs have poor CRI. I would love to see an emitter like the one used in McGizmo's Sundrop light!

The report of PWM on the alternate levels are disconcerting. _*How bad is the PWM?*_ Is it noticeable in normal use or just when you shine it on something like a ceiling fan? If anyone has the SC50+, how do the L2 (super low) levels compare on the the two lights? My SC50w+ on L2 is my moving-around-the-house-at-night light. I want a useable "moon" mode.


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

hmm- not sure if hi CRI (not that Im knocking it by any means!) is
suitable for mass production lights...

seems the lumens lost would turn a lot of people off and CRI is more
difficult to explain than tint.

Id probably take one depending on the tint tho 

I dont have the SC50 but Id imagine the super low is
pretty much the same on the H51 if its the same driver.

Its low enough to stare at the emitter without being uncomfortable.
lotsa PWM but dosent bug me too much. For reading most nights
I use low#1(hi lo?) with scotch tape- the removable kind.
works GREAT!
luvin this light!
:thumbsup:


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Fake flood with Scotch tape works on low? Sounds good.


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> Fake flood with Scotch tape works on low? Sounds good.


yeah it works GREAT + if you wrap it around gently it wont 
touch the lens n get sticky stuff on it. Ive been using the removable
variety but with the nice bezel ring the tape sits a few mm off of
the lens. either the higher low or the lower med is IDEAL IMO
for reading. 

just got back from a southern sierras
(Darwin Bench via Lamark Col.) backpacking
trip and I reused the same piece of tape each night when reading
in my bivy. the one tap high was great when a Vole tried to make off
with my empty olive oil flask... I really appreciated the throw since
I was above the tree line 90% of the trip. 

NERD ALERT -you could color on the tape with a highlighter for a "warmer"
tint too :nana: - I might try this tonight (GF is outta town)
lovecpf


----------



## jaws revenge

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Interesting, I'll have to try that


----------



## finn

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Just got one of these from flashlightsngear for 57usd shipped.







Wow. This is a bright little light on regular alkalines. The lowest low and highest high are both great for hiking and I like how they are both accessible from off with just a variation of the button press. Quick click => highest, 1/2 second click => lowest.

It is slightly loose in the rubber mount, but I prefer this because it makes re-aiming the light easier. It won't shift on its own because of the neutral center of gravity.

I'm interested in how long this thing will last on its lowest mode with a cheap alkaline. Specs say 16 days on NiMH, can I expect half that from alkaline? Low is usable for walking in the dark 90% of the time.


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I just got a response from Zebralight about why it has been a week now and my order still hasn't shipped out.

The response was it will be shipped next week and sorry for the delay, but with no reason as to what the problem is and why there is a delay. 

So it looks like my order won't be shipped until* 2 weeks after* I clicked the order button. The H51 was in stock then and is still showing in stock. 

Not particularity impressed at the moment as a first time buyer of Zebralight. :shakehead

hmm...


----------



## GlobalPlayer

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> I just got a response from Zebralight about why it has been a week now and my order still hasn't shipped out.
> 
> The response was it will be shipped next week and sorry for the delay, but with no reason as to what the problem is and why there is a delay.
> 
> So it looks like my order won't be shipped until* 2 weeks after* I clicked the order button. The H51 was in stock then and is still showing in stock.
> 
> Not particularity impressed at the moment as a first time buyer of Zebralight. :shakehead
> 
> hmm...



Ooops, I'm sorry for you,
I ordered one the 29 sept. and 2 days later I had an email that it was shipped; now I'm waiting: it's a long way from Beijing
Good luck


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> hmm...



Hmm indeed. 

Oh well, it should at least be with you before you're gig on the 6th. I recall someone saying a while back that the H51 went on backorder soon after they had purchased theirs. My guess is they hit a snag or are behind on the new production run. At least it's coming straight from China and not going via the US first. My experience with china post has been pretty good. If it's sent normal airmail it should be with you within a week. 

My bet is you'll have it by the 19th 

Edit: GlobalPlayer beat me to it^ And has thrown doubt upon my theory :shakehead


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> Hmm indeed.
> 
> Oh well, it should at least be with you before you're gig on the 6th. I recall someone saying a while back that the H51 went on backorder soon after they had purchased theirs. My guess is they hit a snag or are behind on the new production run. At least it's coming straight from China and not going via the US first. My experience with china post has been pretty good. If it's sent normal airmail it should be with you within a week.
> 
> My bet is you'll have it by the 19th
> 
> Edit: GlobalPlayer beat me to it^ And has thrown doubt upon my theory :shakehead



Thanks for the support Sarlix .. But I am starting to think that I should of spent the extra £14 and bought from flashaholics! (Even though they mark up the price by quite a margin with all the lights they sell!)

I'm really not very happy with Zebralight but I am more so annoyed with the reply I got from Zebralight, giving no reason for the delay. This isn't a new light any more and to my knowledge they haven't ran out of stock for a month or so now... unless their site is telling porkies.


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jag-engr said:


> The report of PWM on the alternate levels are disconcerting. _*How bad is the PWM?*_ Is it noticeable in normal use or just when you shine it on something like a ceiling fan? If anyone has the SC50+, how do the L2 (super low) levels compare on the the two lights? My SC50w+ on L2 is my moving-around-the-house-at-night light. I want a useable "moon" mode.



In moon mode, the PWM is really bad when the battery get close to deplete.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



finn said:


> Just got one of these from flashlightsngear for 57usd shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. This is a bright little light on regular alkalines. The lowest low and highest high are both great for hiking and I like how they are both accessible from off with just a variation of the button press. Quick click => highest, 1/2 second click => lowest.
> 
> It is slightly loose in the rubber mount, but I prefer this because it makes re-aiming the light easier. It won't shift on its own because of the neutral center of gravity.
> 
> I'm interested in how long this thing will last on its lowest mode with a cheap alkaline. Specs say 16 days on NiMH, can I expect half that from alkaline? Low is usable for walking in the dark 90% of the time.



Good stuff there, finn!


----------



## applevision

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jag-engr said:


> I want both - a neutral-white, high-CRI LED!
> Some high-CRI LEDs are rather cool, and some NW LEDs have poor CRI. I would love to see an emitter like the one used in McGizmo's Sundrop light!





psychbeat said:


> hmm- not sure if hi CRI (not that Im knocking it by any means!) is
> suitable for mass production lights...
> 
> seems the lumens lost would turn a lot of people off and CRI is more
> difficult to explain than tint.
> 
> Id probably take one depending on the tint tho
> 
> :thumbsup:



Nice!

Agreed on neutral-white high-CRI... and double agreed on a the Sundrop Nichia! 

*psychbeat*, it's true that this would be more of a niche item... so I emailed Zebra to ask about a limited run just for us... and here's what they wrote back:


> Subject: High CRI light
> 
> We are aware of the SSC Hi CRI in the RA Clicky. The size of the SSC P4 is too big for the current SC51/H51 or SC30/H31 offerings (that's what our engineers told me). I'll relay your request to our engineers to see if these lights can be revised to have larger heads/reflectors.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Lillian Xu
> ZebraLight, Inc.
> 8320 Sterling Street
> Irving, TX 75063



Very cool!


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

ooooh nice!

My IDEAL zebra would be an 18650 powered dual xpg 
(similar to a Linger Special module) in 5B tint...

while we're wishing


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> I am starting to think that I should of spent the extra £14 and bought from flashaholics!



On the bright side, as you ordered it from Zebralight you will get one of those funky glow in the dark head mount things! I only got the black one. You should get both! - Silver linings and all that  Also I'm wondering if they have made any tweaks to the PWM on the latest batch. It's possible... 




YourTime said:


> In moon mode, the PWM is really bad when the battery get close to deplete.



Ugh, that's not good news. I haven't tried mine whilst on a low batt. 


I fully intend to take some comparison beam shots this weekend. I've been scouting for a suitable outdoor location - Think I've found one


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



YourTime said:


> In moon mode, the PWM is really bad when the battery get close to deplete.



Quick flashes before the battery dies is a warning feature on my H501.


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> On the bright side, as you ordered it from Zebralight you will get one of those funky glow in the dark head mount things! I only got the black one. You should get both! - Silver linings and all that  Also I'm wondering if they have made any tweaks to the PWM on the latest batch. It's possible...



My H51 has shipped! 

Not sure what the problem was or if this is a new batch being sent out, will see. The glow in the dark mount will be, interesting to have 

I have to say the PWM does concern me slightly, I was unaware the H51 used PWM. I hope it isn't as bad as my Solarforce L2R P60 drop in which looks like a raving strobe fest!


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> Quick flashes before the battery dies is a warning feature on my H501.



Oh, I hope that's all it was!



Trancersteve said:


> I was unaware the H51 used PWM. I hope it isn't as bad as my Solarforce L2R P60 drop in which looks like a raving strobe fest!


lol I don't think it's that bad. The only setting I notice it on is moonlight mode, and even then you can't visually see any flickering. It's only noticeable if you wave something in front of the light. It isn't particularly nice to read by however 

Congrats on it shipping by the way


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

For the record I received an email today from Zebralight explaining why my order didn't go very smoothly.

"Hi Steven,
Sorry about the delay. The H51s' been selling like hotcakes and we couldn't keep up enough instock, and decided to ship non-US orders directly from China. There was a 10-day holiday in China and only a few orders have been shipped during that time, but I think the rest of the orders has been filled since yesterday."

So that explains it! Was nice of them to get back so quickly to me and explain what the problem was. Good stuff!

Also the H51 is now listed as 'Availability: Back Order'


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> My H51 has shipped!
> 
> Not sure what the problem was or if this is a new batch being sent out, will see. The glow in the dark mount will be, interesting to have
> 
> I have to say the PWM does concern me slightly, I was unaware the H51 used PWM. I hope it isn't as bad as my Solarforce L2R P60 drop in which looks like a raving strobe fest!



I mentioned it back in post #85, on low-low mine is terrible I can see PWM without even moving the light. It does not matter if it's a used or unused battery.


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



jhc37013 said:


> I mentioned it back in post #85, on low-low mine is terrible I can see PWM without even moving the light. It does not matter if it's a used or unused battery.




How long have you had yours? If it's that bad maybe you should send it back. Or at least email them about it.


^Good news Steve


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I tried to take some beam shots last night. I used a borrowed camera which I had no idea how to use really. I've just read in the manual that for night shots you need to use a tripod. Which explains why I couldn't get any decent shots :-( Oh well I've taken them now so I may as well post. 

This is the scene in daylight. The distance from the green thing to the tree is approx 35 meters - Maybe a bit more






I had to scale them down because they were so blurry  They are comparison shots of the Nitecore D10 r2 and Zebralight H51 - Both on fully charged Eneloops and on max output.

It was a touch foggy so the throw was reduced a little.


----------



## marksand

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> I am glad Zebralight uses Eneloops to test the run times. Now there should be no confusion. Wow, 200lm from an Eneloop! That's just awesome. I guess there is no need for 14500 support when they can get this kind of lumens out of an Eneloop.
> 
> What I don't like: no emergency mode.


David, 
My way of pursuing the headlight objective might be really strange by the way some people look at the subject. I haven't looked closely at Eneloops for years because 1900mAh was pretty much the number of the beast and of course the 2000 w/ the godly guaranteed minimum of 1900 sounds so neat. Something like 17xx -1999 perfectly within actual industry SPECS which is the bureau of standards for the industry. I leave my house in the evening on a horse with a set of MAHA 2700s with their minimum guaranteed 2500 perfectly within institute specs and I have approximately 100 - (1900/2500*100) or basically 24% more regulated runtime GIVING the Eneloop every bit of the doubt. which means that at worst the 2700mah MAHA is giving me an extra hour in every four. I'm curious where youre getting this great sensation of honesty if an emitter mounting company chooses to post results from using Eneloops - UNLESS - They are certifying the actual discharge power of each set of batteries beforehand. They could be 1975- I've seen it (not for more than a cycle or two). Maybe it's my luck, but my Eneloop experience gets me below 1600 pretty quickly whereas with reasonable care, it's hard to get the MAHA's below 2460.

They (AA nimhs) ALL put out 1.2V, even the one's that bs more than Sanyo. 

Just my experience, but i don't like changing batteries until I get home. 

I know the Sanyo people passed out thousands of dollars worth of these nimhs to tech-heads several years ago and maybe you guys don't get much free stuff and that got even a lot of above ground types all wound up. 

One time I was buying a very evpensive bull by the pound. I knew the person selling the bull and we started having fun testing his scale by putting 50 pound feed sacks on it. Every sack increased the weight almost exactly 49 pounds. Turns out the bureau of weights and standard aloows for 2% (thats 2 pounds in a hundred for those that might still be working on this mass or conserved energy concept. Faith is probably fun, but i would be the last person to ask. dehydration shrikage/ acceptable (honest) mecanical error/ or the pull of the moon on the water and salt left in the grain / whatever and the big feed companies like MFA have very sophisticated equipment that lets them make a buck or two on every c/wt. and $20-40 on every ton.

Your sacred Emneloops are manufactured and marketed by capitalist plutocrats. Learn something about whether there is a god and if there is one or more, the one or more has the power to cut himself a lot of slack. Sanyo is big enough and holds enough force in its fist to be god-like - I didn't exagera-onthological anything.

marksand - Hamletfermi


----------



## CraigF

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Would really appreciate it if someone could show (or point me to) a pic of the H51 with the pocket clip on. Since I would almost always have the clip on, it's kind of important for my purposes. Also, can the clip be installed for bezel-up carry? Thanks.


----------



## tucolino

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

just arrived today.it´s getting dark here,so can´t wait to try it!!
so far so good.it´s a bit bulkier than the 501,but not too much.
like the beam too.not much spill,and the flood is useful for close working 
i like the modes,especially the min-min.




CraigF said:


> Would really appreciate it if someone could show (or point me to) a pic of the H51 with the pocket clip on. Since I would almost always have the clip on, it's kind of important for my purposes. Also, can the clip be installed for bezel-up carry? Thanks.



sorry for bad quality.hope you get the idea.it´s a rubber band.just turn it,and can carry it bezel up or down.


----------



## CraigF

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

^ Thanks a lot! The pocket clip is not even close to what I thought it was, and even though it isn't exactly how I'd prefer, it will work a lot better for me than what I thought it was...

Hmmm, they ought to change their site pics as these lights aren't even close to black anodized now. Otherwise some might be disappointed as many insist on black stuff (I'm not one).


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Is that pocket clip anodized!? Mine was only chrome.. 

@CraigF Not to discourage, but I found the pocket clip to be a bit fiddly. It takes quite a bit of work to clip it onto my trouser pocket. The rubber sleeve tends to slide up. I have to use two hands to clip it on nicely. Its fine on thinner material such as shirt pockets though. In the end I decided not to use the clip and found an alternative. 

@Trancersteve Did yours arrive yet??


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> @Trancersteve Did yours arrive yet??



No  Still waiting!

Tracking says 'departure from outward office of exchange' at Beijing International Airport last updated on the 9th October.

I am hoping it is actually in the country and that the status just hasn't updated.


----------



## MountainVoyageur

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



psychbeat said:


> just got back from a southern sierras
> (Darwin Bench via Lamark Col.) backpacking
> trip and I reused the same piece of tape each night when reading
> in my bivy. the one tap high was great when a Vole tried to make off
> with my empty olive oil flask... I really appreciated the throw since
> I was above the tree line 90% of the trip.



I take it that you are happy with the H51 for backpacking? Does it work well for night hiking on trails? Is it worth waiting for the warm version, or is the current version fine? Any second thoughts about using it for backpacking?

Thanks,
--MV


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I dont think the warm is really going to make that big
of a difference. Ive got a 5b tint light I use many times
while Im using the zebra and honestly unless its muddy roots 
and Im mtn biking the warm tint is fairly similar.

its a GREAT backpacking light tho I prefer the H31 a little
bit more (my GF has one) since its brighter and lighter.

Im running my H51 with NIZN rechargeable batts and
I like charging them up before a trip and bringing a 
couple extra since theyre not too heavy. I do somewhere
between ultralight and light backpacking usually unless
the GF is along- then I bring REAL food etc


----------



## GlobalPlayer

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Hello,

my H51 arrived today 15.10 
order: 28.9; departure from Bejing: 4.10 
very nice beam, great UI
some pictures and a first comparison shot to my edc 47 QMini CR2:
1 meter from the "white dirty garage-wall" :laughing:

GP


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

GlobalPlayer,

Thanks for the pictures. The H51 appears as bright as the other light. That's pretty bright for an AA light.


----------



## CraigF

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Don't you guys think the difference between the M and H runtimes is a little extreme? Why is it like this? There must be a good technical reason for there not being any true middle ground here. Thanks for any insight.

I know that since you pretty much have to use rechargeables that you can run on High all the time for small cost, so I'm only asking why there isn't a 4-6hr. runtime (say) mode, not saying there necessarily should be one.


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Guess what turned up in the post today











It is much smaller than I was imaging it to be! The build quality and finish is superb!

Did I not mention how bright this thing is? It is bright! I am amazed at the light output from such a small light. The beam is a perfect combination of throw and spill. I can't wait until the sun goes down!
*
Mini Review*

After ripping open the packaging I unscrewed the tail cap and popped in the only fully charged cell I had at hand - a cheapo LSD Ni-MH cell. With this cell the H51 refused to go into max mode, it was instead sticking to H2-140 Lm mode. As another owner experienced a few pages back you need decent cells which are able to deliver the current needed to be able to drive the H51 in max mode.

I placed a 2100mAh Uniross Hybrio cell in there next and was able to select the H1 200 Lm Max mode.

I ran this cell on max for an hour to see how it performed. The light gets quite toasty, which I am not surprised by considering it's size and how much current it must be pulling from the battery. At around 55 minutes light output dropped by roughly half, though hard to say without a light meter. I kept the test running until 70mins interesting enough I was still able to select all the modes, but at a diminished output. 

I gave the cell 15mins to cool before placing it in my C9000 charging @ 1000mAh.. the charger put back 2097mAh into the cell. Quite interesting how long the H51 can go on for. I think I will do another test to see how low you can go before the H51 stops operating all together.

Modes are well spaced and the UI is great! Allowing either max from on or low from on! Great stuff!

Let's talk PWM 

PWM does rear it's ugly head and it is very ugly on low low. On low low the PWM is worse than my Solarforce P60 drop-in (which I thought was pretty bad!).

I have detected PWM is being used on all the sub modes apart from H2. Again it is the worst on low low, which is a shame. But nothing to get too stressed over. In the other sub modes PWM is visible to my eyes, but at a higher frequency and thus not really a problem.

All the main modes look great to my eyes! Including the L1 2.5 Lm mode. I cannot see evidence of PWM.

I am really liking this light the sun has set.. so I am going out to play


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I'm glad it finally arrived Steve!  
I see you got a glow in the dark holster as well 

I'll be interested to see what your runtime tests produce. I haven't really timed mine. I'm currently seeing if the 100lm really does last 2hours. But I'm only using it 15mins a day at the moment so it will be a while until I find out.

It's been dark for about an hour now, so I guess you must be outside having fun


----------



## Sno4Life

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I hope this doesn't count as double posting, but check out the solution that I found for the zebralight clip in the zebralight mods post. I was pretty excited to find a clip it actually works for these lights off that you can use them as an every day carry item without having to switch pocket clips to put it in the headband...

Moderator- feel free to remove if this counts as a double post


----------



## GlobalPlayer

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Some comparison beamshots with edc-lights 1 meter from the white (dirty) wall  :









H51 R5 on high H1 (200lm)
1. - LedLenser P5
2. - Fenix PD20 Q5 smooth reflector on turbo
3. - 47 QMini CR2 R5 on high
4. - ITP EOS3 upgraded on high


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> I'm glad it finally arrived Steve!
> I see you got a glow in the dark holster as well
> 
> I'll be interested to see what your runtime tests produce. I haven't really timed mine. I'm currently seeing if the 100lm really does last 2hours. But I'm only using it 15mins a day at the moment so it will be a while until I find out.
> 
> It's been dark for about an hour now, so I guess you must be outside having fun



Yeah finally  

I would be interested if the 140lm (assume you made a typo ) lasts for 2 hours.

I think I can say that after owning the H51 that the H501 and the soon to be H51F aren't something I am looking for. The total flood of those headlamps would annoy others something rotten!

Nice beamshots GlobalPlayer


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> Yeah finally
> 
> I would be interested if the 140lm (assume you made a typo ) lasts for 2 hours



I thought it was_ you _who made the typo lol :shrug:

This is taken from where I brought my H51:


Light Output
 

High: H1 200 Lm (0.9 hrs) or H2 100 Lm (2.1 hrs)
 

Medium: M1 30 Lm (12 hrs) or M2 8 Lm (39 hrs)
 

Low: L1 2.5 Lm (3 days) or L2 0.2 Lm (19 days)
 So now I'm really confused. Where did you get the 140lm from? Was it on something that came with your H51?

I must admit I did always question the 100lm figure because the difference between high1 and high2 dose not look like 100lm!

You also mentioned that you notice PWM on all of the sub-settings apart from H2. I hadn't encountered PWM before purchasing my H51 so I'm no expert on the matter. So what exactly is it that makes you notice the PWM? Because apart from on low low I can't see anything :thinking: Do you actually see visible flickering? Or is it something more subtle?


----------



## GlobalPlayer

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

From the Zebralight-page:

_High: H1 *200* Lm (0.9 hrs) or H2 *140* Lm (2 hrs) __Medium: M1 *30* Lm (12 hrs) or M2 *8 *Lm (39 hrs) _
_Low: L1 2.*5 *Lm (3 days) or L2 *0.2* Lm (16 days) _

_Light output are out the front (OTF) values. Runtime tests are done using Sanyo 2000mAh Eneloop AA batteries. _

GP


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> I thought it was_ you _who made the typo lol :shrug:
> 
> This is taken from where I brought my H51:
> 
> 
> Light Output
> 
> 
> High: H1 200 Lm (0.9 hrs) or H2 100 Lm (2.1 hrs)
> 
> 
> Medium: M1 30 Lm (12 hrs) or M2 8 Lm (39 hrs)
> 
> 
> Low: L1 2.5 Lm (3 days) or L2 0.2 Lm (19 days)
> So now I'm really confused. Where did you get the 140lm from? Was it on something that came with your H51?
> 
> I must admit I did always question the 100lm figure because the difference between high1 and high2 dose not look like 100lm!
> 
> You also mentioned that you notice PWM on all of the sub-settings apart from H2. I hadn't encountered PWM before purchasing my H51 so I'm no expert on the matter. So what exactly is it that makes you notice the PWM? Because apart from on low low I can't see anything :thinking: Do you actually see visible flickering? Or is it something more subtle?



I just looked myself and looks like flashaholics have made the typo mistake on the H51 page 

I used a PC CPU fan and shone the light from the H51 onto the fan and went through all the modes on the H51. The slower the PWM frequency used = the slower the fan appears to spin to the eye. In all of the H2 modes the fan seems to spin naturally which has me wondering if PWM is used at all on the H2 modes or if it is but at a much higher frequency and so is undetectable to the eye.

This poor mans method to see PWM is very shoddy (!) compared to using test equipment that can measure PWM and give figures, but it does show quite a visible result of the different PWM frequencies used in each of the modes.


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> I just looked myself and looks like flashaholics have made the typo mistake on the H51 page



 140 it is then.



Trancersteve said:


> I used a PC CPU fan and shone the light from the H51 onto the fan and went through all the modes on the H51.


 
clever! I didn't think to try that. I did however have a strange PWM experience tonight.

I was accosted by a bat on my way home from work! I'm sure it had something to do with the PWM of the Zebralight. Normally bats don't like light right? Well this one was sent into a veritable frenzy!

I was running it in high2 at the time. My theory is that it was picking up on the subtle noise of the PWM. But I don't know enough about bats or PWM to be sure.

I tried to keep the light out of it's way but it was drawn to it! And I daren't turn it off....Pitch black darkness with a half frenzied bat...hmm :thinking: No.


----------



## Sno4Life

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I think a more likely explanation is that light attracts bugs and bugs attract bats...


----------



## kiwicrunch

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> :
> 
> I was accosted by a bat on my way home from work! I'm sure it had something to do with the PWM of the Zebralight. Normally bats don't like light right? Well this one was sent into a veritable frenzy!
> 
> .



I would like to think this was a unique situation unrelated to the light. I used the H501w in a cave recently where it's even flood proved to be wonderfully useful, especially when picking your way through uncertain terrain (and seems to have had no effect on the bats). 

I'm planning to go back one day with one of the newer Zebralights. If something about it does indeed make bats crazy, being accosted by thousands of bats while underground would be something of a disadvantage.


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sno4Life said:


> I think a more likely explanation is that light attracts bugs and bugs attract bats...




Possibly, possibly. Although it did seem like it was attracted to the light/pwm somehow. Also at this time of year and where I live there isn't many bugs about really.

I certainly don't see many when I'm walking home. And they are fairly easy to see with a high powered light. 

Hmm, I think I'll stick with> 'Man attacked by pwm induced rabid bat' 




kiwicrunch said:


> I would like to think this was a unique situation unrelated to the light.



Me too. I will walk the same route home tonight and see if it happens again!



kiwicrunch said:


> I'm planning to go back one day with one of the newer Zebralights. If something about it does indeed make bats crazy, being accosted by thousands of bats while underground would be something of a disadvantage.



LOL. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## tucolino

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



GlobalPlayer said:


> From the Zebralight-page:
> 
> _High: H1 *200* Lm (0.9 hrs) or H2 *140* Lm (2 hrs) __Medium: M1 *30* Lm (12 hrs) or M2 *8 *Lm (39 hrs) _
> _Low: L1 2.*5 *Lm (3 days) or L2 *0.2* Lm (16 days) _
> 
> _Light output are out the front (OTF) values. Runtime tests are done using Sanyo 2000mAh Eneloop AA batteries. _
> 
> GP


it is curious,but after using the light last week every night ,to my eyes,the m1 mode looks brighter than 30 lms,and the h2 lower than 140 lms,specially compared to the fenix hp10,or the mc10.
anyway,enjoying this little light so far.i think that both the h51 and the h501 complement pretty well together.


----------



## nanotech17

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

i just got mine,now my H60w has got a new buddy,this thing (H51) is so bright for an AA cell,i might post some photos sometimes later.


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I'm glad you're enjoying your new light  Watch out for bats!


----------



## nanotech17

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

ok here's some photos and beamshots comparison,the H51 is always on the right.The contenders are Lumapower Trust 1 / DX Elly modded with XRE R2 WG + RV7 driver + UCL / minimag module from cpf download XPG R4w.
LMP Trust 1 with Powerex Imedion 2000MaH nimh the same type of cell in the DX Elly and 2xPowerex Imedion 2000maH nimh.



















LMP Trust Model 1 (on the left )





DX modded Elly XRE R2 WG + RV7 driver + UCL + McGizmo 17mm XRE reflector (on the left)





Download minimag module xpg R4w (400mah) on the left


----------



## nanotech17

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

sorry for the crappy photos,my camera setting wasn't right or is it me that is too tired


----------



## nanotech17

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying your new light  Watch out for bats!



thanks,
i have 4 eneloops + 12 imedion powerex + MH-C9000 WizardOne charger ready :naughty:


----------



## wacbzz

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Has anybody tested this thing against water yet? I'm comparing this light against the Fenix HP10 and the Princeton Tec Remix Pro...


----------



## Sno4Life

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I ran it underwater for a few minutes the other day (for no good reason, according to my wife) with no problem.


----------



## Sno4Life

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

My brother and I hike at night on aggressive trails- he has the Fenix hp10 and I have the h51. Two big differences to note:
1. Level separation. He uses his 50 lm level and I use the 30 lm level. Not a big difference in brightness, but a significant difference in runtime. Hp10 is 22hr on 4xAA at 50 lm, whereas the h51 gets 12hr on1xAA at 30 lm. Given the minimal funtional difference between the two levels, that runtime difference is amazing!
2. Beam. The hotspot of the h51 is much wider, with a smoother transition to spill, and a much more useful spill (especially at this level). The hp10 throws easily twice as far. I much prefer the h51 for hiking. This winter we will face off in crosscountry skiing- I'll let you know how the h51 fares with that!


----------



## GlobalPlayer

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

A few comparison beamshots (animated) with the H51 from my garden

H51 R5 on high H1
47 QMini CR2 R5 on high
MG PLI on high
ITP EOS3 upgraded on high
Fenix LD20 Q5 smooth reflector on turbo


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

GlobalPlayer,

Thanks for another great beam shot. I like the tint of the LD20. What tint is that, neutral? I have an idea. How about a beam shot of the H51 and other single AA lights using Eneloops. It would be kind of cool to see how the H51 compare to other single AA lights..


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> How about a beam shot of the H51 and other single AA lights using Eneloops.




I posted some beam shots a few pages back comparing the H51 with a D10 using Eneloops. 

OK they're not the best shots ever but I did walk 6 hours to take them, and risked potential assault by bats!

I only have two AA lights so I can't offer much variety, but I may try taking some better H51>D10 shots if I can figure out how to use this camera :shakehead

Also; I'm unfamiliar with the lights Nanotech17 was using in his beam shots but maybe they were AA's? 

Edit: Nice beam shots btw GlobalPlayer! Is there anyway to slow down the speed of when the photos change? It would be nice to take time to study them.


----------



## (T)Light

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



wacbzz said:


> Has anybody tested this thing against water yet? I'm comparing this light against the Fenix HP10 and the Princeton Tec Remix Pro...




The comparison to the PT Remix is the exact comparison I'm looking for! :thumbsup: Please post some beamshots!


----------



## CraigF

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Am I going to be really crippled running my H51 (en route) on regular NiMH AAs? I really don't much like NiMH and stopped buying it for most of my apps several years ago, so don't really want to buy Eneloops if I don't have to. i.e. I have tons of 2300+ mah NiMH cells already. Will a regular NiMH AA prevent the H51 from going into the H1 mode due to its highish internal resistance (or something)? I have no way to find this out myself without buying Eneloops, but maybe somebody else has tried it. Sorry for my ignorance, I don't have any "high output" AA lights, or a headlamp for that matter, so this is completely new ground for me.


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Hi

I've got two H51's, so I decided to make a layman's runtime check on H1 and H2 using freshly topped 2000 mAh Eneloops on one of the lights and using the second light to compare the output level:

H1 lasted for about 50 Minutes, then began to drop within about ten minutes to M2 and L1. Test stopped at 62 minutes

H2 lasted for 1h35, then dropped quickly reaching M2 at 1h40, at 1h54 it was down to L1 level. Test stopped at 1h55.

It appears as if the quoted H2 140lm 2 hrs runtime might only be reached with L91 Lithium's, but certainly not with Eneloops :sigh:

Did anyone else do runtime tests on these?

MiniLux


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

The runtime you mentioned on H2 is consistent with what selfbuilt measured for the SC51, which shares the same circuit as the H51. 

In other news, Zebralight posted an update in the Zebralight SC51 review thread that also applies to the H51:



> The second sub-level of the High (H2) is expanded to include 100Lm, 140Lm and a 4Hz strobe. Double click 6 times in High to enter the configuration mode for the H2. Further double clicks to cycle throgh the list. Short click or long click to exit.
> 
> All sub-levels except the M2 (8Lm) and L2 (0.2Lm) are now current regulated. L2 PWM flickering has been reduced to a much lower level.
> 
> These updates are also implemented in the H51.


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3570799&postcount=110

My H51 v1 is still a great light, but it would be nice to have the extra features of the H51 v2. Oh well, that's what you get for being impatient!


----------



## silverglow

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Hi everyone,

I did two comparative Beamshots of my ZL H51 and my 4sevens QMini AA Neutral White because davidt1 asked for a comparison with other one AA lights:

Exposure Time for all pictures/gifs: 1/4 s
Aperture for all pictures/gifs: F3.2

Each of the two gif's show the following output modes in this order:

H51 - H1 (200 Lm)
H51 - H2 (100 Lm)
H51 - M1 (30 Lm)
H51 - M2 (8 Lm)
QMini AA NW High (= 80 OTF lumen according to 4sevens)

(I received my H51 on 9/9/2010, so I guess I got mine before the recent output modifications were implemented (---> 140 Lm H2)).

I used the new Eneloops (HR-3UTGA) on both lights.







http://www.file-upload.net/view-2914635/Cellar---H51-vs.-QMini-AA-NW_.gif.html







http://www.file-upload.net/view-2914636/Garage---H51-vs.-QMini-AA-NW_.gif.html


I hope it will be useful for someone. I tried to use exposures that show the beams realistically, but it's my first time to make these beamshots, so I'm open for comments or help.

regards,

silverglow


----------



## silverglow

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



qtaco said:


> The runtime you mentioned on H2 is consistent with what selfbuilt measured for the SC51, which shares the same circuit as the H51.
> 
> In other news, Zebralight posted an update in the Zebralight SC51 review thread that also applies to the H51:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3570799&postcount=110
> 
> My H51 v1 is still a great light, but it would be nice to have the extra features of the H51 v2. Oh well, that's what you get for being impatient!




You're right, it's too bad that such improvements follow so shortly afterwards... It rather deters me from buying too quickly in the future... 

silverglow


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I agree silverglow, it will be a factor in future Zebralight purchases for me.

I'll reiterate though that it's still the great light it was yesterday, just that it's no longer the best 1xAA headlight available in my eyes


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Blimey they have already released a newer version so soon?!  :scowl:

I do feel a little disgruntled by the fact they have released a new version so quickly after purchasing my h51 v1. The improvements are very decent, especially the current regulated modes and the improved PWM in moonlight mode. Argh! 

I agree, I think I will not be so hasty next time in ordering so quickly. But it is the price we pay for being so impatient though 

Still really liking my version 1 though!


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

silverglow,

Thanks for the beam shot. How do you like the H51 so far?


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



qtaco said:


> The runtime you mentioned on H2 is consistent with what selfbuilt measured for the SC51, which shares the same circuit as the H51.



You're right, totally forgot about the SC51 



qtaco said:


> In other news, Zebralight posted an update in the Zebralight SC51 review thread that also applies to the H51:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3570799&postcount=110



Dang, didn't see that, seems as if I ordered my second H51 too early (got it about a week ago) :huh:



qtaco said:


> My H51 v1 is still a great light, but it would be nice to have the extra features of the H51 v2. Oh well, that's what you get for being impatient!



In fact, v1 will still make a good present for non flashaholics or serve as a nice bedside light on L2 :naughty:

MiniLux


----------



## photonhoer

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

[moved by OP to another thread]


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> Blimey they have already released a newer version so soon?!  :scowl:
> 
> I do feel a little disgruntled by the fact they have released a new version so quickly after purchasing my h51 v1. The improvements are very decent, especially the current regulated modes and the improved PWM in moonlight mode. Argh!
> 
> I agree, I think I will not be so hasty next time in ordering so quickly. But it is the price we pay for being so impatient though
> 
> Still really liking my version 1 though!


 
It was the reports of a bad PWM in moonlight mode that kept me away from this light. Also wanted to hear reports about how weather proof it is etc. Kinda glad I didn't jump on the early band wagon though want one as have 3 ZLs and like them all.


----------



## CraigF

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> I do feel a little disgruntled by the fact they have released a new version so quickly after purchasing my h51 v1. The improvements are very decent, especially the current regulated modes and the improved PWM in moonlight mode. Argh!



You're bummed? Mine was shipped on Thursday, v2 started shipping on Friday. Double Argh! Especially after the longish wait already, I could have waited one more day.


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



CraigF said:


> You're bummed? Mine was shipped on Thursday, v2 started shipping on Friday. Double Argh! Especially after the longish wait already, I could have waited one more day.



You never know you may have the new version coming to your doorstep. Remember that China is ahead in time.. so your Thursday is actually not far from Friday (China time).

I got a feeling we will see quite a few version 1s appearing on the marketplace soonish lol.

I will wait a month or two I think and see if Zebralight have anything else up their sleeves before committing to another H51.

I moaned earlier about this new version coming out so quickly. But not many companies out there are able to switch and make improvements so quickly.

Hats off to Zebralight to be fair.


----------



## CraigF

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

^ Well, I was mostly just kidding there. Obviously the H51 was fine for me when I ordered it, so it will still be just as fine when I get it. Any additional features are a bonus. I rarely use the strobe on the lights I have anyway, but the 100 lumen rate seems a little more sensible to me than the 140 one (too close to 200; I think I'd like a 70-80 instead).

For anything electronic, you positively know something better and probably cheaper will be coming "tomorrow". That's why we're here!


----------



## ZebraLight

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



CraigF said:


> You're bummed? Mine was shipped on Thursday, v2 started shipping on Friday. Double Argh! Especially after the longish wait already, I could have waited one more day.


 
Well, the improved PWM filtering was implemented long time ago. The majority of the H51s out there come with that. 

The H51s shipped to our resellers/distributors during the last 2-3 weeks all have the strobe option. Your H51 should be a v2.


----------



## leaftye

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Anyone know what the shipping time is like right now to the United States? I need one in 2 1/2 weeks for a 3 day hike. It'd be nice to have this to save a few ounces instead of carrying my wonderful but heavy (for a 3 day hike) Fenix HP10.


----------



## GlobalPlayer

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



ZebraLight said:


> Well, the improved PWM filtering was implemented long time ago. The majority of the H51s out there come with that.
> 
> The H51s shipped to our resellers/distributors during the last 2-3 weeks all have the strobe option. Your H51 should be a v2.


I recieved mine 10 days ago, and it's still a v1; it arrived directly from China, not from USA. 
V1 is great, but I surely would prefer v2 :wave:

GP


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Some of you may already have V2 without realizing it. I know Nanotech17 got V2 when he thought he had V1. 

If memory serves, you need to double click 6 times in high2 to access the strobe mode. I think the SC51 thread has more details.


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Sarlix said:


> Some of you may already have V2 without realizing it. I know Nanotech17 got V2 when he thought he had V1.
> 
> If memory serves, you need to double click 6 times in high2 to access the strobe mode. I think the SC51 thread has more details.



I woke up today thinking this and went on a double click frenzy on high mode hoping that my H51 would start strobing - sadly it didn't.:mecry:

Nevermind


----------



## MCRider

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

They are currently out of stock. Hope to have it in 2 weeks for an overnight campout....


----------



## CraigF

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



ZebraLight said:


> The H51s shipped to our resellers/distributors during the last 2-3 weeks all have the strobe option. Your H51 should be a v2.



Thanks for the info. I ordered mine direct from ZebraLight and last Thursday it shipped from China, if I understand the email correctly. Not sure what that means re v1 or v2, but I am fine either way.

Edit: that NiMH question still...do I *absolutely* have to use Eneloops to get full access to whatever functions/levels the H51 has? Or can I get by with 2300+ mah Energizer/Powerex regular NiMH? If they only last half as long (say) as Eneloops, that's fine too as I have plenty of them. Clearly I should have asked this before purchasing the AA format light LOL. (My stock of CR123s is getting low and my stock of AA NiMH is high.)


----------



## Sarlix

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Trancersteve said:


> I woke up today thinking this and went on a double click frenzy on high mode hoping that my H51 would start strobing - sadly it didn't.:mecry:
> 
> Nevermind



Haha I did the same thing, even though I know mine is a V1. I thought if I clicked enough it might turn into a V2! Sadly it didn't :mecry:

@GlobalPlayer - Thanks for slowing down your beamshots. I can study them now. Although I'm not sure why as I already own a H51 :thinking: Oh well, still interesting!


----------



## silverglow

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> silverglow,
> 
> Thanks for the beam shot. How do you like the H51 so far?



You're welcome. On the whole I'm very satisfied with my H51; it's my first headlamp by ZL. I really like the solid build and it's impressive output on H1 as well as the well spaced output levels. In my H51 the emitter wasn't centered very accurately, but fortunately it isn't noticable in the beam pattern, so I didn't take up ZL's offer to get it replaced (Besides I didn't want to be without it for several weeks until I got the replacement). 

I'm looking forward to the H51F though as I don't have a flood headlamp yet. I got an impression of what it will probably be like when I put some scotchtape on the lens and I really liked it: it was even better that way as a worklight or for reading (without tape the hotspot's size is still sufficiently big on a page and doesn't have hard edges, but can't be as good as a pure floodlight of course. As I don't want to put some tape on and off all the time I really need the H51F; hopefully the improvements of the H51 V.2 will also be implemented there.

I'm not sure yet if the stated runtimes can be fully reached even with eneloops; I was already surprised two times when I realized that the light switched from H1 to H2 earlier than expected; maybe the eneloops I used then weren't totally fresh or it was already too cold outside (I hadn't used my new HR-3UTGA's Eneloops then, maybe it would turn out better with them).


----------



## Anaconda

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I mailed Zebralight about H51F and this is what I got:

"Staff (Administrator)
10/25/2010 8:28:23 AM 

The H51F pre orders will start in 2-3 weeks, and shipping starts soon after."


----------



## leaftye

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



leaftye said:


> Anyone know what the shipping time is like right now to the United States? I need one in 2 1/2 weeks for a 3 day hike. It'd be nice to have this to save a few ounces instead of carrying my wonderful but heavy (for a 3 day hike) Fenix HP10.



Nevermind, I ordered something else.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



silverglow said:


> You're welcome. On the whole I'm very satisfied with my H51; it's my first headlamp by ZL. I really like the solid build and it's impressive output on H1 as well as the well spaced output levels. In my H51 the emitter wasn't centered very accurately, but fortunately it isn't noticable in the beam pattern, so I didn't take up ZL's offer to get it replaced (Besides I didn't want to be without it for several weeks until I got the replacement).
> 
> I'm looking forward to the H51F though as I don't have a flood headlamp yet. I got an impression of what it will probably be like when I put some scotchtape on the lens and I really liked it: it was even better that way as a worklight or for reading (without tape the hotspot's size is still sufficiently big on a page and doesn't have hard edges, but can't be as good as a pure floodlight of course. As I don't want to put some tape on and off all the time I really need the H51F; hopefully the improvements of the H51 V.2 will also be implemented there.
> 
> I'm not sure yet if the stated runtimes can be fully reached even with eneloops; I was already surprised two times when I realized that the light switched from H1 to H2 earlier than expected; maybe the eneloops I used then weren't totally fresh or it was already too cold outside (I hadn't used my new HR-3UTGA's Eneloops then, maybe it would turn out better with them).



One H51F and one H51 should make a good pair with one for flood and the other for throw. I will get one H51F for sure. Still deciding between SC51 and H51. I am leaning toward the H51 because it's easier to use as a flashlight than the SC51 is to use as a headlamp.


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> One H51F and one H51 should make a good pair with one for flood and the other for throw.



If the only difference between the two is ground glass on the H51F, that seems like an expensive way to cover the flood and throw bases. I'd like to see Zebralight come up with an innovative solution that combines both functionality in the same light.


----------



## MountainVoyageur

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I note the H50W is on sale on their site.

Perhaps that means the H51W is not too far away??

--MV


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



qtaco said:


> If the only difference between the two is ground glass on the H51F, that seems like an expensive way to cover the flood and throw bases. I'd like to see Zebralight come up with an innovative solution that combines both functionality in the same light.



You don't have to buy a Zebralight "thrower" for throw. People on CPF have many lights already. They can use one of their throw lights for throw. As for the all in one solution, you can always buy one of those bulky jockstrap headlamps for throw and some fake flood with the use of a diffuser. But can you carry one on a belt or in a shirt pocket, or hang around the neck like can with a ZL light? There are gonna be trade offs and compromises. Pick what works best for you. For me, having my tools with me when I need them is more important. That means I need small tools I can carry on my person.

If the H51F works like I wish (narrower beam than the H501 with twice the throw), it will be the only light I need 99% of the times.


----------



## silverglow

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> You don't have to buy a Zebralight "thrower" for throw.  People on CPF have many lights already. They can use one of their throw lights for throw. As for the all in one solution, you can always buy one of those bulky jockstrap headlamps for throw and some fake flood with the use of a diffuser. But can you carry one on a belt or in a shirt pocket, or hang around the neck like can with a ZL light? There are gonna be trade offs and compromises. Pick what works best for you. For me, having my tools with me when I need them is more important. That means I need small tools I can carry on my person.
> 
> If the H51F works like I wish (narrower beam than the H501 with twice the throw), it will be the only light I need 99% of the times.



Oh yes, if the H51F turned out as you describe that would really be awesome! That way the H51F would also be sufficiently set apart from the H51. It could indeed even replace the H51 on many occasions for me, too.


----------



## silverglow

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



Anaconda said:


> I mailed Zebralight about H51F and this is what I got:
> 
> "Staff (Administrator)
> 10/25/2010 8:28:23 AM
> 
> The H51F pre orders will start in 2-3 weeks, and shipping starts soon after."



Thanks for the info, Anaconda. That isn't so far ahead anymore and good news!


----------



## whomever

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

As a saws-off-half-the-toothbrush-handle backpacker and owner of an H51 and H501, I wish Zebralight would make a diffuser that worked like the red filter for the old PentagonLight MOLLE light, where the filter screwed on the front of the light and stored screwed onto the tailcap. The 501 is great for 90% of my uses, reading or cooking in the tent, and you don't want a bright hotspot for that. Occasionally, though, you want the throw, and a 51 with that kind of almost zero weight, hard to lose, diffuser would be perfect.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



silverglow said:


> Oh yes, if the H51F turned out as you describe that would really be awesome! That way the H51F would also be sufficiently set apart from the H51. It could indeed even replace the H51 on many occasions for me, too.



I started dreaming for a ZL with a flood beam and throw after seeing the beam shot of this light. But notice how big the light is. I don't want the beam that narrow though.

http://www.dereelight.com/cl1hv4nohs.htm


----------



## GeoBruin

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

My dad asked me what I wanted for Christmas. I told him to take my sister and I skiing but he insisted that he get something he could put under the tree (presumably to keep my mom happy). Anyhow, I think an H51 would be great. I could just send him the link to the ZL website and that would be that. With the back order though, I want to make sure it would even arrive by Christmas! 

Anyone ordered one since they've been back ordered? What was approximate arrival time?


----------



## nanotech17

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I just took some beamshot comparison between H51 & Lumapower Trust Model -1,the LM Trust M-1 is always on the left on Hi mode (not Turbo mode ) with AW P14500,the H51 is on the right with 3 years old Sanyo eneloop (resting for more than 12 hours after charging)

normal exposure






under expose -2.0


----------



## Notsure Fire

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Nice beamshots. They clear things up.


----------



## (T)Light

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

The H51 looks pretty warm in those beamshots. Is that close to real life? From my VERY limited knowledge, the H51 still puts out a cool color beam, but not overly bluish.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



GeoBruin said:


> My dad asked me what I wanted for Christmas. I told him to take my sister and I skiing but he insisted that he get something he could put under the tree (presumably to keep my mom happy). Anyhow, I think an H51 would be great. I could just send him the link to the ZL website and that would be that. With the back order though, I want to make sure it would even arrive by Christmas!
> 
> Anyone ordered one since they've been back ordered? What was approximate arrival time?



If the H51 is not available in time, then an SC51 perhaps? They are similar lights with different beam angles.


----------



## nanotech17

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



(T)Light said:


> The H51 looks pretty warm in those beamshots. Is that close to real life? From my VERY limited knowledge, the H51 still puts out a cool color beam, but not overly bluish.



No it's not warm or neutral tint at all it is pure snow white.It's just my N85 camera i suppose.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



MountainVoyageur said:


> I note the H50W is on sale on their site.
> 
> Perhaps that means the H51W is not too far away??
> 
> --MV



Soon I hope.


----------



## Ian2381

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

I just have a real time use of my H51 last weekend in our beach camping.
It's really bright.


----------



## quirionmartin

*Comparative Petzl RXP vs. Zebralight H51?*

Hello, this is my first message. Someone has already compared a RXP and H51. I own the RXP, and I am waiting delivery of the H51 (ordered 3 weeks ago), and despite my research, I found no comparison between the two. When I speak of comparison, I mean obviously the power beam, because know the construction is very different.
Thank you.

ps: Sorry for my English is not my native language ...


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Comparative Petzl RXP vs. Zebralight H51?*



quirionmartin said:


> Hello, this is my first message. Someone has already compared a RXP and H51. I own the RXP, and I am waiting delivery of the H51 (ordered 3 weeks ago), and despite my research, I found no comparison between the two. When I speak of comparison, I mean obviously the power beam, because know the construction is very different.
> Thank you.
> 
> ps: Sorry for my English is not my native language ...



Sorry, I don't have an answer. But if no one has an answer before you receive your H51, then you can compare them yourself and have that knowledge to help others. I can't wait to hear your impression of the H51.


----------



## quirionmartin

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Thank you for your answer Davidt1.
I finally received the zebralight H51 last night. A bit disappointed in the packaging (cardboard), with only a small instruction sheet, but give no details on the lighting power of each mode. But I think that I have version V1. I then did a little comparison with the Petzl RXP. The beam of H51 seems a bit green when compared with the RXP, but the power level is almost equivalent. I compared the RXP Boost (160 lm) and H51 to H (200 lm), the hot spot is almost identical, but the flood is slightly more consistent and powerful on the H51. Awesome to have as much light with only a small AA. I am happy with my purchase. I'll maybe order me a Zebralight SC51, I guess I could wear the same headband as the H51. This could be interesting, H51 + SC51, it would give 400 lm, is more powerful than a Petzl Ultra!
Has anyone tried?

Thank you ...

ps: Sorry for my English is not my native language ...


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Hi *quirionmartin* and thanks for sharing your impression of H51. And: :welcome:
I have two Zebralight headlamps and really like them. Light weight, compact format but much light for the size! H51 is the next I am going to get, but I will wait for a warm version of it. It's strange that Zebralight still has not released a such one.

No worry for your english; it's good, surely better than mine! :thumbsup:

Regards, Patric


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



silverglow said:


> Oh yes, if the H51F turned out as you describe that would really be awesome! That way the H51F would also be sufficiently set apart from the H51. It could indeed even replace the H51 on many occasions for me, too.



A person could easily use the H51 as his only light too. The hot spot is big enough for many tasks. And it has the throw the H501 can't match.


----------



## JA(me)S

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Below are all cached posts from November 2 2010 through to the end of February 2011.
This represents original posts sequentially from #380 - 545.
No information was lost in this thread when the lights went out at CPF.
*
Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 11-02-2010 12:58 PM GMT



Shorty66 said:


> Mine just came in too
> 
> It`s a lot bigger than i thought, yet not bulky. Its still a small flashlight for the battery but its about half way in size between my h501 and my h60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beamshots will follow when i have my batterys charged (didn`t expect the light that fast).
> 
> Comparison beamshots H501/H51:
> 
> All Beamshots f2.8, distance to wall: 20cm.
> 
> Left: 1/100s Right: 1/50s
> 
> High/H1
> http://img826.imageshack.us/i/h28100.jpg/
> 
> http://img9.imageshack.us/i/h2850.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> Medium/M1
> http://img811.imageshack.us/i/m28100.jpg/
> 
> http://img193.imageshack.us/i/m2850.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> Low/L1
> http://img710.imageshack.us/i/l28100.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sidespill of the H51 on H2 Mode is quite similar in Brightness to the H501 on High:


Love the size comparison picture. While a little bigger than H501, it's still small for me. I hope the H51F will be same size or smaller. Love the size comparison picture. While a little bigger than H501, it's still small for me. I hope the H51F will be same size or smaller.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *Frorath* on 11-04-2010 05:07 AM GMT

batterylife in the h51 is far to short. I wish zl could make a 18650 version. but the again one could check out the spark st6-320 more light better runtime.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 11-04-2010 08:39 AM GMT



Ian2381 said:


> I just have a real time use of my H51 last weekend in our beach camping.
> 
> It's really bright.


Such brightness from a small single AA light is impressive. That's good to hear. Sounds like you had a good time. Such brightness from a small single AA light is impressive. That's good to hear. Sounds like you had a good time.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *swxb12* on 11-06-2010 06:43 AM GMT

Does anyone know when the H51 is expected to be back in-stock?

Really liking that new set of high modes, if the memory function is rock solid.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *swxb12* on 11-06-2010 11:34 PM GMT



swxb12 said:


> Does anyone know when the H51 is expected to be back in-stock?


In about two weeks, according to [email protected] W00t! In about two weeks, according to [email protected] W00t!




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *flasherByNight* on 11-10-2010 02:00 PM GMT



swxb12 said:


> In about two weeks, according to [email protected] W00t!


You should probably know that "about two weeks" seems to be the standard answer from ZL You should probably know that "about two weeks" seems to be the standard answer from ZL :sick2:




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *CraigF* on 11-10-2010 03:07 PM GMT

I am rather impressed with the H51 so far. Got it less than a week ago... I made a neck lanyard (for EDC) using a short length of paracord, a breakaway fastener at the neck end, and the pocket clip. This has turned out to be an incredibly useful and handy method of carry, very low profile and easy to hide too.

I am a bit confused with setting the second level of H2, and changing it once set. I guess I don't get the exact clicking sequence, so wouldn't mind a *very*  basic click sequence description, if anybody has it (thanks). It does work though, as right now I have the H2 as strobe...somehow I did that... Edit: I was counting the clicks wrong to get into the H2 modes...it's easy to set once I figured that out.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *Freedom1955* on 11-17-2010 02:32 PM GMT



flasherByNight said:


> You should probably know that "about two weeks" seems to be the standard answer from ZL :sick2:


What does "about two weeks" mean in "real" time? What does "about two weeks" mean in "real" time? :tired:




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *flasherByNight* on 11-17-2010 06:46 PM GMT



Freedom1955 said:


> What does "about two weeks" mean in "real" time? :tired:


="coming soon" ="coming soon" :duh2:




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *flasherByNight* on 11-17-2010 06:47 PM GMT

honestly I kind of find it hilarious at this point...




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *Tuikku* on 11-18-2010 04:12 PM GMT

Hkequipment was out of stock with H51 but now they informed, that they have it again.

Ordered 3 for christmas presents


----------



## JA(me)S

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Zebralight H51*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *Mikellen* on 12-17-2010 08:30 AM GMT

I noticed the H51W is expected to be available January 7th. It will have a new clip design.

The LED is described as: LED: Cree XP-G Cool White (color temperature 4200K).

I wonder why it isn't described as XP-G neutral white with color temperature 4200K?




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *ZFlash* on 12-17-2010 02:00 PM GMT

Dunno! Mine H51 is still on the way to europe or on it's prolonging way through the customs. Does "new clip design" mean a totally different body design?

Did I stupidflashlightaddictedidiot clicked too early again?! ...Like with my first batch NDI model which is so much impressed by li-ion that it stopped working reliable even on eneloops - don't mind the panic beacon mode on 144500'er....




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *motohooligan* on 12-17-2010 04:04 PM GMT

Placed my pre-order for the H51 Neutral today.

It doesn't look like a new body design... Maybe Zebralight will offer the clips separate for the regular H51.

ETA: On a second look, there might be an additional ridge on the newer lights, but it looks like the new clip would still fit the original H51.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *damn_hammer* on 12-17-2010 07:23 PM GMT

When I pre-ordered the H51w this morning I asked about whether the new clip would fit my H501. The response:

"... the clip won't fit anything other than the new H51 and its variants (H51F, H51w, H51Fw)."


So it sounds promising that these will fit the H51. If you can manage to get one from ZL.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 12-17-2010 08:26 PM GMT

I think I am going to order one. It's gonna to be my first XP-G and neutral white light. My Maratac aaa has a slightly yellowish tint, and I prefer that to the snow white H501. Hoping I am making the right decision regarding tint here.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *Belstaff1464* on 12-17-2010 08:32 PM GMT



Mikellen said:


> I noticed the H51W is expected to be available January 7th. It will have a new clip design.
> 
> The LED is described as: LED: Cree XP-G Cool White (color temperature 4200K).
> 
> I wonder why it isn't described as XP-G neutral white with color temperature 4200K?



FYI - there's a couple of H51 on eBay atm for those that can't wait.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *ZFlash* on 12-18-2010 06:21 AM GMT

I'm playing with my H51 since half an hour and it's the new model - the body of the H51F. I'm totally satisfied with that fact!

Haven't found out how to activate the third mode strobe yet - only once after clicking like mad .-)




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 12-18-2010 10:10 AM GMT



ZFlash said:


> I'm playing with my H51 since half an hour and it's the new model - the body of the H51F. I'm totally satisfied with that fact!
> 
> Haven't found out how to activate the third mode strobe yet - only once after clicking like mad .-)


I think Zebralight over did it with the double clicking six times to access the extra modes. I think double clicking twice would be plenty. I think Zebralight over did it with the double clicking six times to access the extra modes. I think double clicking twice would be plenty.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *ZFlash* on 12-19-2010 04:39 PM GMT

The strobe is still there and can be configured as second high level. Then the light goes on max brightness in 3rd mode and with double click to strobe.

Imo all the predefined levels are very well spaced and I can't get it out of my hands playing around with it. I really don't regret buying this extreme versatile and well made lamp!




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *Redheddedstranger* on 12-20-2010 06:57 AM GMT

ok guys now that you have had to play with these things what do you really think? feel quality? some still having issues with ZL's quality? what about water resistance? feel like it could really take a dunk or perhaps just worn in a bad Tstorm?? i need one that is pretty weather resistant. thanks guys




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *ZFlash* on 12-20-2010 09:32 AM GMT

Really has touch and feel of a quality flashlight. Anodized thread(s) of the cap is well machined and running smooth after treating with Krytox gpl205 like all of my flashlights. The user interface is after a short learning phase like genius for a three mode flashlight: Instant access to low and high from off, ramping from low to high and easy double clicking to adapt every mode to different conditions. All very intuitive with only one button.

Did I said that I really like it????!?

So much that I won't try a extreme dunk test for checking the reliabilty...

For quality touch and feel I would put it in the same league with Nitecore, Solarforce L2p HaIII and some Fenix.

For the versatility of the lamp design, user interface and the look and feel that it's really well made (can't tell more only after a few days) I'd really recommend buying it!




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 12-23-2010 11:48 AM GMT

The H51w looks to be v3 of the H51. Hopefully, all the fixes, refinements, etc. will be built into the new H51w. I will pre-order one (any day now).


Written by *viix* on 12-26-2010 11:29 PM GMT

Nice! I just got shipping notification from zebralight on the h51w from china to me in Asia!




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *damn_hammer* on 12-27-2010 06:32 AM GMT

Yes, just got my H51w ship notice also ... just after midnight. Will take a little while longer to get to N. America however.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *westfork* on 12-27-2010 07:57 AM GMT



damn_hammer said:


> Yes, just got my H51w ship notice also ... just after midnight. Will take a little while longer to get to N. America however.


Yep, an H51w on its way. At least for U.S. customers these ship from Texas so it should be here in a couple days. Now when will that H51Fw be available? Yep, an H51w on its way. At least for U.S. customers these ship from Texas so it should be here in a couple days. Now when will that H51Fw be available?

OK, checked the tracking number and this may be coming directly from China this time.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 12-27-2010 08:47 AM GMT

I gave in and just ordered one. Had to pay over $5 in state sales tax because I am in TX. Not happy because I didn't have to pay this sale tax before on my H501.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 12-31-2010 09:28 AM GMT

My H51w is sitting in US custom now!




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *dracodoc* on 01-01-2011 04:11 PM GMT

I just found that illuminationgear have H51 in stock now (not sure if it is the clipped version). And they have SC 50 clearance with 20% off.

Don't forget you can get 8% cpf discount, no coupon code, just contact them before you buy.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *Cemoi* on 01-02-2011 02:23 AM GMT



Shorty66 said:


> It`s a lot bigger than i thought, yet not bulky.


To the happy owners of both the H501 and H51: don't the increase in size (+76% in volume) and weight (+70%) wrt the H501 make the H51 a bit too big and wobbly when worn on the headband? To the happy owners of both the H501 and H51: don't the increase in size (+76% in volume) and weight (+70%) wrt the H501 make the H51 a bit too big and wobbly when worn on the headband?

I'm concerned about using it for night jogging.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *RedForest UK* on 01-02-2011 05:18 AM GMT



Cemoi said:


> To the happy owners of both the H501 and H51: don't the increase in size (+76% in volume) and weight (+70%) wrt the H501 make the H51 a bit too big and wobbly when worn on the headband?
> 
> I'm concerned about using it for night jogging.


In short, yes it does. It's not as suited to running as the H501. Although it's possible to keep it steady at a jog, the hotspot moving up and down is the most distracting part. For walking/hiking/general purpose however it is great. In short, yes it does. It's not as suited to running as the H501. Although it's possible to keep it steady at a jog, the hotspot moving up and down is the most distracting part. For walking/hiking/general purpose however it is great.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *liketotallyrandom* on 01-02-2011 09:58 PM GMT

Does anyone have any runtime tests with Energizer Ultimate Lithiums in the H51 (or H51w)? I'm mainly interested in levels H2 (140 lumens) and H3 (100 lumens).




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-03-2011 07:47 AM GMT



RedForest UK said:


> In short, yes it does. It's not as suited to running as the H501. Although it's possible to keep it steady at a jog, the hotspot moving up and down is the most distracting part. For walking/hiking/general purpose however it is great.


+1 +1

If anything, the increased size and weight should make the H51 more stable. It's the bouncing hot spot that's gonna be the problem.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-13-2011 08:47 PM GMT

Received my H51w today. I used it at work and outside a bit. My initial impression is: I like it a lot.

Size:

While a lot bigger than my H501, it can still be worn around my neck and hidden behind all but my tightest shirts.

Tint: 

I like the neutral white tint on this light so much better than the snow white tint of my H501. I am a NW convert now.

Beam profile:

The hot spot is smaller than I would like. I wish Zebralight could have evened the beam a little more: bigger hot spot and less spill, or less intense hot spot and brighter spill. The H501 wins for close-up use. The H51 wins for more distant use such as walking, hiking, etc. 

Clip:

The clip comes off fairly easily with a strong yank. But this is by design, I think. People who want to use the SILLYCON light holder have to remove the clip first, and an easily removable clip makes life easier for them. Personally, I like it because it is a deep clip and it acts as a stabilizer to reduce bouncing when the light is used for running/jogging. I will post pictures to explain this later.

Click button: 

The click button is more recessed and stiffer than the one on the H501. All this makes it harder to turn on by accident. This is big improvement here.

Overall I like my H51w a lot. It has the throw and sheer power the H501 lacks while having a nice enough beam profile for close-up use. And the beautiful NW tint is just so darn pleasing to use.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *tygger* on 01-14-2011 01:49 AM GMT

Very informative David, thanks! I'm definitely ordering an H51Fw now.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *damn_hammer* on 01-14-2011 09:56 AM GMT

I just received the H51w a few days ago, and think I'd prefer the H51Fw over it. Also own the H501. The H51w has what I'd consider a flashlight beam profile.

David, how could you possibly fit the H51w under your shirt without it being obvious you have something there. I don't see how that's possible unless you're into some kind of fluffy fur collared shirts.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-14-2011 10:42 AM GMT



damn_hammer said:


> I just received the H51w a few days ago, and think I'd prefer the H51Fw over it. Also own the H501. The H51w has what I'd consider a flashlight beam profile.
> 
> David, how could you possibly fit the H51w under your shirt without it being obvious you have something there. I don't see how that's possible unless you're into some kind of fluffy fur collared shirts.


Here it is hidden (with the clip) under my tight muscle t-shirt. I think the dark color helps. Here it is hidden (with the clip) under my tight muscle t-shirt. I think the dark color helps.






If you love the all flood beam of the H501 (I do), then I agree that the H51FW might be a better fit. Once you experience an all flood beam for close-up use, nothing else will do. As I explained earlier, I wish Zebralight had done a better job of evening out the beam. I find the spill rather dim and not very useful, especially up-close.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *cave dave* on 01-14-2011 07:27 PM GMT



davidt1 said:


> .... As I explained earlier, I wish Zebralight had done a better job of evening out the beam. I find the spill rather dim and not very useful, especially up-close.


David, I think they did that , its called the H51F. It seems like you just ordered the wrong light. (You will have to wait for the warm version though). David, I think they did that , its called the H51F. It seems like you just ordered the wrong light. (You will have to wait for the warm version though). 

I think the H51w has an awesome beam. Its very reminiscent of the original HDS EDC with a Luxeon or SSC or the McGizmo reflectors with SSC. It has a nice med spot and a very smooth transition to the spill. I actually fully expected it to be throwier and was planning to add some diffuser material to mine but I like it the way it is.

Davidt1 and Damm_Hammer, PM me you mailing address and I'll send you some diffuser material. I think you will like the result and unlike the F model its easily removable.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *damn_hammer* on 01-14-2011 08:28 PM GMT



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: YIPPIE, Zebralight H51FW and H51F is here! *


Thanks for the offer. I posted the above comment earlier in another related thread. Thanks for the offer. I posted the above comment earlier in another related thread.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *tygger* on 01-14-2011 10:07 PM GMT



cave dave said:


> (You will have to wait for the warm version though).


They should be in stock. I just ordered an H51Fw from goinggear yesterday. They should be in stock. I just ordered an H51Fw from goinggear yesterday.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *woodentsick* on 01-15-2011 03:58 AM GMT



davidt1 said:


> Received my H51w today. I used it at work and outside a bit. My initial impression is: I like it a lot.
> 
> Size:
> 
> While a lot bigger than my H501, it can still be worn around my neck and hidden behind all but my tightest shirts.
> 
> Tint:
> 
> I like the neutral white tint on this light so much better than the snow white tint of my H501. I am a NW convert now.
> 
> Beam profile:
> 
> The hot spot is smaller than I would like. I wish Zebralight could have evened the beam a little more: bigger hot spot and less spill, or less intense hot spot and brighter spill. The H501 wins for close-up use. The H51 wins for more distant use such as walking, hiking, etc.
> 
> Clip:
> 
> The clip comes off fairly easily with a strong yank. But this is by design, I think. People who want to use the SILLYCON light holder have to remove the clip first, and an easily removable clip makes life easier for them. Personally, I like it because it is a deep clip and it acts as a stabilizer to reduce bouncing when the light is used for running/jogging. I will post pictures to explain this later.
> 
> Click button:
> 
> The click button is more recessed and stiffer than the one on the H501. All this makes it harder to turn on by accident. This is big improvement here.
> 
> Overall I like my H51w a lot. It has the throw and sheer power the H501 lacks while having a nice enough beam profile for close-up use. And the beautiful NW tint is just so darn pleasing to use.


David, thanks for reaffirming my hope that my upcoming SC51w will have a significantly better tint than my cool-white Quark AA-2. Don't get me wrong, I love that light, but I'm just really excited about the neutral-white tint David, thanks for reaffirming my hope that my upcoming SC51w will have a significantly better tint than my cool-white Quark AA-2. Don't get me wrong, I love that light, but I'm just really excited about the neutral-white tint . And the improvement with the click button is very pleasing to hear


----------



## JA(me)S

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-15-2011 09:30 AM GMT

Dave Cave,

Thank you kindly for your offer to send diffuser material.

Woodentsick,

I think the possibility for accidental activation is still high with the SC51 because of the location of the switch.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-15-2011 10:06 AM GMT

My impressions of the H51w part # 2:

It has now replaced both my H501 and K-106. For close-up use, I need to aim the beam frequently whereas I don't have to with the H501. This is an acceptable compromise for the tint, brightness and efficiency the H51w offers. For use as a flashlight, it took a little while to get used to holding it in an unconventional way. Again, this is an acceptable compromise for the power and EDC friendliness the H51w offers. Here are some pictures:

It's almost mind-boggling that the H51w on Eneloop is brighter than the bigger K-106 on 14500. 






My transition from H501 to H51w is seamless, as there is no need to make a new neck lanyard, belt sheath, or buy a new cell phone case. The H51w fits all the stuff the H501 fits. A small light lets you EDC it on your person in a number ways. Worn around the neck is my most recent and favorite way to EDC this light.






How about a vertical belt sheath or phone case that lets you use the light right from your belt?











Don't like to carry it vertically? How about a horizontal belt sheath?






Don't like to belt-carry? How about a discreet pocket carry that never turns the light on by accident and lets you access the light quickly when you need it? This picture shows the K-106 almost sticking out. The H51w, being shorter, completely hides inside.






My point in showing these pictures is this: The next time you buy a tool, ask yourself, will I have it the moment I need it? Well, the only tools you have with you the moment you need them are the ones you can carry with you at all times.

And the tools you can carry with you at all times are the ones SMALL enough to carry with you. The H51w gives me the versatility of a headlamp and the power of flashlight in a beautiful NW tint and in an on-person EDC friendly package that is only 3.2'' long. It's hard not to like it.




*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-17-2011 08:42 AM GMT

Used the strobe today. While slower than the H501 strobe, it's still far too fast than I would like. What's it with the Asians' fascination for fast strobes?

After 3 days of use, I can positively say that my H51w is better than my H501 with the exception of using it for reading. But here is the thing: I can still use the H51w for reading (I just have to aim the hot spot precisely) whereas I can't use the H501 to look at things 40 feet away. Run times are also fantastic on the H51w. On the H501, I have to use the high mode for just about everything and the battery lasts about 1.5 hr. On the H51w, I can use the high medium for the same tasks I use the H501 on high for. The battery is rated to last 12 hours. 

While the body and threading of the H51w are thicker than the H501, the spring is as thin as the that of the H501. If you attach magnets to the tail cap of the H501, there is a chance that the magnets will weaken the spring over time and pull the battery away from the head. I used 2 magnets on my H501 and this happened to me twice already. I don't think there will be a problem if you use just one magnet. Keep this in mind if you intend to attach magnets to the H51w.










*Can I blame it on davidt1?*
Written by *PsychRN* on 01-17-2011 10:56 AM GMT

This reminds me of a favorite Led Zepplin tune,"Nobody's Fault But Mine."

*Why did I think I had enough freakin' willpower to subscribe to this thread?*

Since I have closely followed the teachings & modifications of the Zebralight Gospel,according to our esteemed member: davidt1,I feel compelled;nay,hurled into purchasing a ZL H51.

*MY TOP TEN REASONS:*

(1.) davidt1 likes it.Verily,I say unto thee: if it were not so,he would have told us.
(2.) It's been over 24 hrs. since I pulled a new light out of the mailbox.(My second TRUST 2; thanx,Tod!).
(3.) The magnets (2) on my ZL h501W are smaller than a dime,only half it's thickness,and thanx! to K&JMagnetics,I have plenty.
(4.) I'm also stocked up on Gorilla Super Glue,which is formidable enough to glue a glob of Vaseline to a fish.
(5.) I have a dozen Eneloops AA's; four of which have never been used!
(6.) I have an Eneloops charger,the electric bill has been paid and the power is still on.
(7.) PayPal's website didn't close for Martin Luther King Day.
(8.) My ZL 501W is over 2 years old,and yearns for a big brother.
(9.) Santa did lousy here this year...I got 3 pairs of sox & a jockstrap,and they're all too big.
(10.) The weather forecast here in Resume Speed,KY calls for 50% chance of sleet/snow/ice/winter pestilence...but,based on a 56-year history in my lifetime, later this evening,there's a 100% chance of darkness.

Gotta go now...I'm on a Mission.

~PsychRN :devil:

*My PayPal has Tod's email address memorized!*




*Re: Can I blame it on davidt1?*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-17-2011 08:37 PM GMT

Hi PsychRN,

An H51F would make a nice big brother for the H501. 

I discovered something else I like about my H51w. A depleted battery doesn't suddenly die. It dims slowly. One of the complains about the H501 is that the battery just dies without warning when it is low. So this is another improvement my H51w has over my H501.




*Re: Can I blame it on davidt1?*
Written by *PsychRN* on 01-17-2011 08:56 PM GMT

That's great news,David.

And I just got my tracking # for mine,inbound,minutes ago.

Sat down last night with needle & Kevlar thread,some 2" wide elastic,some new flat wide bootlaces,three cordlocs, and made 3 of your headbands.

Made one tiny,to fit my iTP A3 EOS-U,one a little larger to fit my ZL 501W,and one just a little bigger,hoping it will fit the new ZL H51.

Just for fun, I stuck my Incendio V3+ in the largest-diameter headband,and swung it around on the right side of my head,and took Sajiko out for a walk.

But it was only usable on the lower two modes.To use it on 'high',you hafta shut yer right eye.

~Gnarly




*Re: Can I blame it on davidt1?*
Written by *clint357* on 01-19-2011 12:30 PM GMT

I just got the ZL H51W and I understand that it is regulated so the brightness will stay at 100% until it's nearly out of power. I was just reading in another post that the brightness depends on what type of battery you have in it though...how is this possible? I am using 1.2v NiMh Duracell rechargables. Will this lower the output?




*Re: Can I blame it on davidt1?*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-19-2011 01:26 PM GMT

Is that the regular Duracell rechargeable or Duraloop? Since Zebralight tested this light using Eneloop, I would stick with Eneloop.




*Re: Can I blame it on davidt1?*
Written by *clint357* on 01-19-2011 03:21 PM GMT

Regular 1.2v. I was just wondering what would be holding the output back. Amperage restrictions or voltage. It seems that voltage would not be the problem though.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Kirakishou* on 01-19-2011 10:50 PM GMT



cave dave said:


> Davidt1 and Damm_Hammer, PM me your mailing address and I'll send you some diffuser material. I think you will like the result and unlike the F model it's easily removable.


And he sent them some scotch tape... And he sent them some scotch tape...




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *damn_hammer* on 01-20-2011 06:09 AM GMT



Kirakishou said:


> And he sent them some scotch tape...


I think a 7/8" circle craft punch out of Fellowes WrightRite will do it. Just need to locate the punch. 3/4" creates a ring or halo in the beam of un-diffused light. I think a 7/8" circle craft punch out of Fellowes WrightRite will do it. Just need to locate the punch. 3/4" creates a ring or halo in the beam of un-diffused light.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-20-2011 12:34 PM GMT

My H51w going through a 2hr waterproofing test. It passed.









*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-21-2011 11:52 AM GMT

Dave Cave was kind enough to send me not only the diffuser material but he also pre-cut a piece that fits the H51. This thing works much better than scotch tape. It seems to make the hot spot bigger with very little loss of brightness. With this material, the hot spot now covers an entire page of a regular text book. Before, I had to aim and re-aim the hot spot. No more. It's still no H501, but I am very happy with it.

Dave Cave, you rock. Thank you.









*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Thujone* on 01-21-2011 01:04 PM GMT

Just wanted to drop in and say that after 24h with my H51w I am *very* pleased. honestly it exceeded my expectations and will likely be my edc for a while. I had expected it to only fill my need for a headlamp, but so far I am thinking it can carry its weight in the edc arena as well.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *badrobot* on 01-21-2011 02:43 PM GMT

how easy, or hard is it to get the diffuser on and off? is it stable once it is on? to anyone that has both, does using the diffuser on an h51 make the beam profile similar to an h51f?




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *PsychRN* on 01-21-2011 08:30 PM GMT

:twothumbs

USPS Tracking # says my H51 is in the mailbox,when I get home.



Where do you buy the diffuser material,please?

:thinking:




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-21-2011 09:28 PM GMT



PsychRN said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> USPS Tracking # says my H51 is in the mailbox,when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you buy the diffuser material,please?
> 
> :thinking:


I think some people buy it here. I think some people buy it here.

http://www.berlinwallpaper.com/dcfix/




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *PsychRN* on 01-22-2011 01:11 AM GMT

Thanx!

That stuff would help my 'homemade restoration' of an old,old theatre lamp (missing a diffuser;before the availibility of 'gels' & 'gelframes').

Sorry for the sidetrack!




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-22-2011 06:20 AM GMT



badrobot said:


> how easy, or hard is it to get the diffuser on and off? is it stable once it is on? to anyone that has both, does using the diffuser on an h51 make the beam profile similar to an h51f?


I wanted to use it for a while before answering your question. It's not hard to get it on and off. It's stable once it is on. Can't answer the last question. I wanted to use it for a while before answering your question. It's not hard to get it on and off. It's stable once it is on. Can't answer the last question.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-23-2011 05:35 AM GMT



Thujone said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say that after 24h with my H51w I am *very* pleased. honestly it exceeded my expectations and will likely be my edc for a while. I had expected it to only fill my need for a headlamp, but so far I am thinking it can carry its weight in the edc arena as well.


Agreed. It's a nice little light, isn't it? It is my primary light, and a part of my must-carry EDC. Agreed. It's a nice little light, isn't it? It is my primary light, and a part of my must-carry EDC.









*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *B0wz3r* on 01-23-2011 11:07 PM GMT



badrobot said:


> how easy, or hard is it to get the diffuser on and off? is it stable once it is on? to anyone that has both, does using the diffuser on an h51 make the beam profile similar to an h51f?


I posted this in the H51F thread as well, but will mention it here also... I put some scotch "magic" tape on the lens of my H51w; pressed it down with a fingernail and then used an exacto knife to trim off the excess... beam profile looks identical to the H51Fw beam shots that have been posted here so far. Only difference is that it's not as bright. I posted this in the H51F thread as well, but will mention it here also... I put some scotch "magic" tape on the lens of my H51w; pressed it down with a fingernail and then used an exacto knife to trim off the excess... beam profile looks identical to the H51Fw beam shots that have been posted here so far. Only difference is that it's not as bright.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *GGHammer* on 01-24-2011 06:11 AM GMT

H51's 200lm is DIMMER than Fenix MC-10's 125lm...

I am using same set of new AA...

  




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-24-2011 08:06 AM GMT

Various diffuser materials were tested and reported here. It helps to have used more than one item so that one has a frame of reference.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=222233




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *PsychRN* on 01-24-2011 09:02 AM GMT

GGHammer,

Sounds like you may have it in 'low range.'




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *MNDan* on 01-24-2011 10:47 AM GMT

I will post a more detailed review soon, but my "170 lumen" H51w that I just received is definitely not as bright as my U2SVOH bin SSC P4 modded Apex, which should only be 130 lumens. It is a nifty little light, though.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *GGHammer* on 01-24-2011 05:15 PM GMT



PsychRN said:


> GGHammer,
> 
> Sounds like you may have it in 'low range.'


I tried to get the various output and it seems it is dimmer even at the brightest level... I tried to get the various output and it seems it is dimmer even at the brightest level...

Or am I getting a piece which is substantially under rated? 

Is this normal? 

Many thanks.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *parnass* on 01-24-2011 08:58 PM GMT



GGHammer said:


> H51's 200lm is DIMMER than Fenix MC-10's 125lm...
> 
> I am using same set of new AA...


What kind of battery did you use? What kind of battery did you use?




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *GeoBruin* on 01-24-2011 10:06 PM GMT



GGHammer said:


> I tried to get the various output and it seems it is dimmer even at the brightest level...
> 
> Or am I getting a piece which is substantially under rated?
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Many thanks.


Hmm. GGHammer, I don't know how familiar you are with the ZL interface, but did you know that in addition to there being a high, medium, and low setting, the medium and low settings have a "sub mode" that can be activated by double clicking and that the highest setting can be set to a number of different brightness settings by double clicking 6 times? Sorry if you knew all this, I just want you to get all your light out of that H51! Hmm. GGHammer, I don't know how familiar you are with the ZL interface, but did you know that in addition to there being a high, medium, and low setting, the medium and low settings have a "sub mode" that can be activated by double clicking and that the highest setting can be set to a number of different brightness settings by double clicking 6 times? Sorry if you knew all this, I just want you to get all your light out of that H51!




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *GGHammer* on 01-25-2011 02:24 AM GMT



parnass said:


> What kind of battery did you use?


In addition to Alkaline AA, I tried eneloop 2,000mAh as well. In addition to Alkaline AA, I tried eneloop 2,000mAh as well.



GeoBruin said:


> Hmm. GGHammer, I don't know how familiar you are with the ZL interface, but did you know that in addition to there being a high, medium, and low setting, the medium and low settings have a "sub mode" that can be activated by double clicking and that the highest setting can be set to a number of different brightness settings by double clicking 6 times? Sorry if you knew all this, I just want you to get all your light out of that H51!


Many thanks, GeoBruin, Many thanks, GeoBruin,

I did try to get the various mode, including double clicking 6 times, as well as the strobe mode, none of them seem as bright as the Fenix MC-10.

I guess this have to do with the size of the Hot Spot.

It seems that the MC-10 has a smaller hot spot which means higher intensity, hence, seems brighter.

The H51, on the other hand, has a 11 degree hot spot (from the zebralight site)... Whatever it mean, it seems larger, and hence dimmer due to the lower intensity (?)

One way or the other, I still cannot distinguish the two high mode, i.e. 200lm & 100lm, no matter what battery I use.

Thanks.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-25-2011 04:22 AM GMT



badrobot said:


> how easy, or hard is it to get the diffuser on and off? is it stable once it is on? to anyone that has both, does using the diffuser on an h51 make the beam profile similar to an h51f?


Also, Also,

I had originally intended to make a pop-on diffuser out of the DC-fix material Dave sent me, but the irregular shape of the H51 head would make that difficult to do. Fortunately, since there is so little loss of brightness, I decided to leave it on for good.


----------



## JA(me)S

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 01-25-2011 07:16 AM GMT

:thinking: Given that the H51 is a headlamp, I have an off the wall question of the new clip design: can it be effectively used by clipping to a baseball style hat brim? Perhaps one could clip it to the side of the brim and rotate the light so it faces out? A pic showing the possibility would be most appreciated. Thanks!

- Jas.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *GeoBruin* on 01-25-2011 11:00 AM GMT



GGHammer said:


> In addition to Alkaline AA, I tried eneloop 2,000mAh as well.
> 
> Many thanks, GeoBruin,
> 
> I did try to get the various mode, including double clicking 6 times, as well as the strobe mode, none of them seem as bright as the Fenix MC-10.
> 
> I guess this have to do with the size of the Hot Spot.
> 
> It seems that the MC-10 has a smaller hot spot which means higher intensity, hence, seems brighter.
> 
> The H51, on the other hand, has a 11 degree hot spot (from the zebralight site)... Whatever it mean, it seems larger, and hence dimmer due to the lower intensity (?)
> 
> One way or the other, I still cannot distinguish the two high mode, i.e. 200lm & 100lm, no matter what battery I use.
> 
> Thanks.


Could very well be the case. I can tell you that I was gifted a Stanley rechargeable LED flashlight that is rated at 70 lumens and I would swear it's the "brightest" light I own because the beam is so tight. Focusing the light into such a small hotspot makes it appear quite a bit brighter. On the other hand, the light is basically useless because the intense hotspot makes my pupils shrink and everything in my periphery turns black! There is definitely something to be said for some good spill. Could very well be the case. I can tell you that I was gifted a Stanley rechargeable LED flashlight that is rated at 70 lumens and I would swear it's the "brightest" light I own because the beam is so tight. Focusing the light into such a small hotspot makes it appear quite a bit brighter. On the other hand, the light is basically useless because the intense hotspot makes my pupils shrink and everything in my periphery turns black! There is definitely something to be said for some good spill. 

Enjoy your ZL!




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 01-25-2011 12:51 PM GMT



JA(me)S said:


> :thinking: Given that the H51 is a headlamp, I have an off the wall question of the new clip design: can it be effectively used by clipping to a baseball style hat brim? Perhaps one could clip it to the side of the brim and rotate the light so it faces out? A pic showing the possibility would be most appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> - Jas.


I went and bought a hat just to answer your question. Sure it works and the light rotates smoothly to aim the beam exactly where you want. However, it just feels weird having weight on one side. Also, the attachment is not the most secure. But fear not, there is a better way to use it from your hat. I went and bought a hat just to answer your question. Sure it works and the light rotates smoothly to aim the beam exactly where you want. However, it just feels weird having weight on one side. Also, the attachment is not the most secure. But fear not, there is a better way to use it from your hat.

I also tested out two ways of using flashlights hand-free. Before getting a proper headlamp, I have used flashlights attached to hats and headbands but never got used to it. I will show why.

H51w attached to brim of hat











K-106 attached to shoelace headband.






Beam catches top of book from normal reading position (with book resting on lap)






Maratac AAA attached to brim of hat.






Beam catches top of book in normal reading position.






H51w attached to back of hat. This is better than attaching to the front because the bulk and weight of the light is centered and close to your head. All you need is a piece of elastic which can be left on the hat permanently for convenience.






Beam can be aimed anywhere needed.









*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 01-25-2011 01:26 PM GMT

Wow, davidt, I am indebted to your thoughtful and unintentionally expensive response without the ability to recompense... I hope the Pokemon hat didn't set you back too much - it would clearly be in violation to the book you are currently reading! Seriously, I am in awe of the depth of your response. You have provided superior solutions to a problem I've encountered for years. However, it is still nice to know I could use the H51 on any hat in a pinch (2nd pic you added later really helps). THANK YOU!
lovecpf




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *flasherByNight* on 01-25-2011 02:27 PM GMT

Very helpful post David! Thanks =)

The backwards hat idea is a great one!




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *silverglow* on 01-25-2011 04:47 PM GMT



GGHammer said:


> One way or the other, I still cannot distinguish the two high mode, i.e. 200lm & 100lm, no matter what battery I use.


Hi GGHammer, Hi GGHammer,

until recently I had a similar problem with my H51: I didn't understand why it didn't last long enough on H1 (200 lm)... even with a fresh Eneloop it only lasted about half an hour and then it dropped down to H2 it seemed. Also, the difference in brightness between H1 and H2 wasn't quite as noticable as I would like it to be. When I fiddled around with it some days ago it was kind of embarassing for me to find out that I obviously had never tightened the tailcap firmly enough until now... 

I realised that the contact between the blank metal rim at the end of the body and the contacts inside the tailcap just wasn't good enough for the high current on H1, so I cleaned the rim (which was also somewhat greasy) and tightened it much more firmly and now the difference between H1 and H2 is very noticable  and most probably also the duration, but I haven't tested it so far.

So maybe this helps in your case, too.

silverglow




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *GGHammer* on 01-26-2011 06:52 AM GMT



silverglow said:


> Hi GGHammer,
> 
> until recently I had a similar problem with my H51: I didn't understand why it didn't last long enough on H1 (200 lm)... even with a fresh Eneloop it only lasted about half an hour and then it dropped down to H2 it seemed. Also, the difference in brightness between H1 and H2 wasn't quite as noticable as I would like it to be. When I fiddled around with it some days ago it was kind of embarassing for me to find out that I obviously had never tightened the tailcap firmly enough until now...
> 
> I realised that the contact between the blank metal rim at the end of the body and the contacts inside the tailcap just wasn't good enough for the high current on H1, so I cleaned the rim (which was also somewhat greasy) and tightened it much more firmly and now the difference between H1 and H2 is very noticable  and most probably also the duration, but I haven't tested it so far.
> 
> So maybe this helps in your case, too.
> 
> silverglow


Hi silverglow, Hi silverglow,

You have the mystery cracked!!!

It wasn't look dirty at all before I have it "cleaned"... Well, the paper tower has, what I would call, minimal dirt on it after cleaning is done.

After cleaning, a fresh newly charged eneloop is used for testing... It is considerably much much brighter than before, at least now I know I can, and I know if I have selected the 200lm mode.

Still, to my surpirise, I have to clean the screw thread to a point of grease-free before 200lm mode can be achieved. Feels like a problem with the light, perhaps a design problem, or a problem with the grease used during the manufacturing process...

...

I cannot say I am particularly happy on this finding...

But thanks again to silverglow, your discovery help me to regain the H1 mode.

Cheers.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *silverglow* on 01-26-2011 04:27 PM GMT



GGHammer said:


> Hi silverglow,
> 
> You have the mystery cracked!!!
> 
> It wasn't look dirty at all before I have it "cleaned"... Well, the paper tower has, what I would call, minimal dirt on it after cleaning is done.
> 
> After cleaning, a fresh newly charged eneloop is used for testing... It is considerably much much brighter than before, at least now I know I can, and I know if I have selected the 200lm mode.
> 
> Still, to my surpirise, I have to clean the screw thread to a point of grease-free before 200lm mode can be achieved. Feels like a problem with the light, perhaps a design problem, or a problem with the grease used during the manufacturing process...
> 
> ...
> 
> I cannot say I am particularly happy on this finding...
> 
> But thanks again to silverglow, your discovery help me to regain the H1 mode.
> 
> Cheers.



Hi GGHammer,

you are welcome, I'm glad I was able to help 

Regarding the screw threads I can't imagine that they really need to be grease-free as they are anodized anyway and not conductive. I would guess the anodization will last longer if the threads are also greased and not only the o-ring.

Best regards,

silverglow




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *srfreddy* on 01-26-2011 05:21 PM GMT

You should keep the grease on the threads, its just on the tailcap, cuz the stuff naturally migrates with use.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *GGHammer* on 01-30-2011 02:43 AM GMT



srfreddy said:


> You should keep the grease on the threads, its just on the tailcap, cuz the stuff naturally migrates with use.


Agree. But the idea of having contact problem, due to too much grease or not, makes me doubt about recommending it, despite it does deliver enough light, even at H2. Agree. But the idea of having contact problem, due to too much grease or not, makes me doubt about recommending it, despite it does deliver enough light, even at H2.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *gsimon* on 01-30-2011 06:26 PM GMT

I just got my H51w last week and really like it a lot. I couldnt really tell much of a difference between H1 and H2. The light just wasn't that impressive to me. I figured something was up. I was using Energizer Nimh's (A few years old) So charged one up, and still no difference. H1 and H2 looked the same still. So I tossed in an Alkaline and WOW, it was a LOT brighter. So...what does this mean? Are my Energizer Nimh's worn out? I know these lights were tested with Eneloops from the factory, but i would think you could still achieve the same brightness with any Nimh's and the only benefit to the Eneloop is the low self-discharge. Any opinion on this? Whats the best way to test my batteries "Health" I have a multimeter..




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *tedh* on 01-30-2011 08:24 PM GMT

I find this happening with Eneloops when the battery is nearly discharged. I would guess the light is unable to draw enough current from the battery to give full output. I'm guessing it's not the brand, but rather the age of the cells; they simply can't deliver enough juice to drive the light at full power.

If your multimeter can measure amps, you should be able to test if the discharge rate of the battery can provide what the light demands; someone else may have a good protocol for this. But I think your test with the alkalines already points to the issue being the old rechargeable battery. As a first test of battery health, can you leave it on H2 and time how long before it goes out (or drops to M)? The capacity may be diminished as well, suggesting the cell is ready to be recycled.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *srfreddy* on 01-30-2011 08:41 PM GMT

eneloops also can handle much higher current draw, but I would probably clean you tailcap spring first, and your battery contacts, with alcohol.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 01-31-2011 12:10 AM GMT

I appreciate the utility of the H51 for EDC purposes. It is probably the most versatile light on the market right now. However, after more due diligence, I have additional questions:



 Ahem,…right out of the gate I’ll admit that when it comes to lights, I’m orally fixated – does the H51 (with the clip on) offer enough purchase for mouth holding? (davidt1, pics _not _necessary – and please don’t add to my guilt by going out and purchasing a mannequin for illustrative purposes!)
Is it necessary to lock out the tail cap to prevent accidental activation while in your pocket (e.g. SC51, et al)?
Does the clip add enough stability to the light when laying on a flat surface horizontally to do a ceiling bounce (i.e. traditional tail stand)?
IMHO, knurling benefits smaller lights – is this a “slippery little sucker”? (bonus points if you can name the movie)
It doesn’t look light ZL purposely designed the clip to be reversible – but is it? This would greatly add to active use versatility – light clipped to shirt, belt, etc….
Lastly, I’ve read that it is easier to use the H51 as a flashlight than it is to use the SC51 as a headlamp. How difficult is it to use the H51 as a flashlight?
 Thanks, - Jas.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *gsimon* on 01-31-2011 05:11 PM GMT

cleaned the contacts re-greased threads, same problem. I think my nimh's are just too old. It's just strange because i did the same comparison between the NIMH's and alkalines in my quark turbo and it made no difference in output. Perhaps the zebralight just draws more juice? It would make sense being as it nearly puts out the same amount of lumens as my quark with 2aa's...perhaps it's time to invest in some eneloops! Any recommendations on the old ones vs the new ones? I'm a little irked by this because the batteries seems to work fine in my Nitecore EZAA and my Quark, but it's alright i'll find plenty of uses for them. My camera flash takes 4 of them, so they wont be wasted!




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *gsimon* on 01-31-2011 05:27 PM GMT

JAS, to answer your questions.

1. Yes, but i have a big mouth. (i'll spare you picture of that) I wouldnt want to hold it in my mouth for a long time though. Clipping it onto my shirt collar works good too. 

2. No problems with accidental activation in the H51 because the button points down, but I cant speak for the sc51. I could see that being a potential issue, but who knows. 

3. Yes, the clip allows it to lay flat and "tail-stand" 

4. It's not slippery at all in my opinion. Knurling on he tail cap and the grooves on the head give plenty of grip. The clip also gives you grip. 

5. The clip is reversible, but not designed to be. Reversing it doesn't really give you and advantage other than holding the light 2 inches above you belt as opposed to 2 inches below it. (Reversing it only grabs about an inch anyway on a belt) It wouldnt be practical to carry it that way either because it would stick out of your pocket. The groove you see in the pictures is the only groove you can mount the clip too. 

6. It works GREAT as a flashlight and has far better utility. It's easy to clip inside a pocket and i really like that I can clip it anywhere and have the light aim outwards. I also like that you can tail stand it and point it anywhere you want. It's a little different holding it, but easy to get accustomed to. I'm totally digging this light and not to mention it's just something a little different. I don't use it as a headlamp because I like carrying it with me so much. Great beam and LOVE the neutral tint. Hope this helps!




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 01-31-2011 09:08 PM GMT



gsimon said:


> JAS, to answer your questions.
> 
> 1. Yes, but i have a big mouth. (i'll spare you picture of that) Thank you - very thoughtful I wouldnt want to hold it in my mouth for a long time though. Clipping it onto my shirt collar works good too. Good news!
> 
> 2. No problems with accidental activation in the H51 because the button points down, but I cant speak for the sc51. I could see that being a potential issue, but who knows. Great news! IMO a big drawback to the SC51. Given the design, was hoping this wasn't an issue with the H51 - glad to hear its not.
> 
> 3. Yes, the clip allows it to lay flat and "tail-stand" I do this all the time with other lights, and would have missed not being able to with this one.
> 
> 4. It's not slippery at all in my opinion. Knurling on he tail cap and the grooves on the head give plenty of grip. The clip also gives you grip. I thought this was the case, but doesn't hurt to ask...
> 
> 5. The clip is reversible, but not designed to be. _*Reversing it doesn't really give you and advantage other than holding the light 2 inches above you belt as opposed to 2 inches below it. (Reversing it only grabs about an inch anyway on a belt)*_ It wouldnt be practical to carry it that way either because it would stick out of your pocket. The groove you see in the pictures is the only groove you can mount the clip too. Emphasis added. Great points! Don't know what I was thinking - obviously wasn't.
> 
> 6. It works GREAT as a flashlight and has far better utility. It's easy to clip inside a pocket and i really like that I can clip it anywhere and have the light aim outwards. I also like that you can tail stand it and point it anywhere you want. It's a little different holding it, but easy to get accustomed to. I'm totally digging this light and not to mention it's just something a little different. I don't use it as a headlamp because I like carrying it with me so much. Great beam and LOVE the neutral tint. Hope this helps!


I tend to scrutinize my EDC light more than any other type, and the H51w looks like it meets or exceeds all my requirements. Like you, I'll rarely use it as a headlamp, but it will be my most used. Hence, it has to reach a higher standard. I have looked at legions of possibilities; from those held in highest regard at CPF, to custom, to paired lights...._ad nauseam_. Nothing seems to have the versatility and utility - the *versutility*- like the H51w. Now add in the performance on LSD NiMH, pleasing neutral tint, thoughtful UI, and clip re-design and I believe ZL hit one out of the park by thinking outside of the box. Perhaps too optimistically, I say this without having even held it. Thanks gsimon, between your response and davidt1's, I think I have found something that will make life a little easier and more enjoyable. A realization you both already knew! :thumbsup:

- Jas.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 02-02-2011 08:41 PM GMT

The H51fw is probably better for close-up task, if the user intends to use the light up-close.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 02-02-2011 11:01 PM GMT



davidt1 said:


> The H51fw is probably better for close-up task, if the user intends to use the light up-close.


Agreed, but that is not what I'm looking for in an EDC light. For me an EDC must perform many functions well - an all flood EDC would be too restrictive and specialized. In effect it would limit its Agreed, but that is not what I'm looking for in an EDC light. For me an EDC must perform many functions well - an all flood EDC would be too restrictive and specialized. In effect it would limit its _versutility.

_(I've either got to make that my H51 catch phrase, or stop using it all together - silly made up word...)




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Burgess* on 02-02-2011 11:30 PM GMT

Reminds me of the Old ( 1970's ? ) television commercials

for canned Tuna (Chicken of the Sea) . . . .

VersaTunaTility

lovecpf

_




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 02-03-2011 01:38 AM GMT



Burgess said:


> Reminds me of the Old ( 1970's ? ) television commercials
> 
> for canned Tuna (Chicken of the Sea) . . . .
> 
> VersaTunaTility


  :bow:Wow, where did you pull that out of - impressive! Who knew Dennis Miller was into flashlights?! 

Burgess, I owe you a couple of pics don't I? Given I'm still surrounded by moving boxes, I'm not sure of my capability in coming up with a good enough excuse that my wife would believe for me taking pics of an old flashlight...

OK, sorry davidt1, back on topic...

Yes, the H51 has a VersaTunaTility.... a certain Wessonality..... how is that beam so clean and white? (Ancient Chinese Secret)..... 

:shrug:That's all I got... - Jas.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *vresto* on 02-03-2011 04:00 AM GMT



JA(me)S said:


> Agreed, but that is not what I'm looking for in an EDC light. For me an EDC must perform many functions well - an all flood EDC would be too restrictive and specialized. In effect it would limit its _versutility.
> 
> _(I've either got to make that my H51 catch phrase, or stop using it all together - silly made up word...)


hallo....btw-is possible to buy for the zebras the gitd silicon holders?? i need new one 




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 02-03-2011 08:49 AM GMT



vresto said:


> hallo....btw-is possible to buy for the zebras the gitd silicon holders?? i need new one


I'm sorry I don't know, perhaps others can chime in? In the meantime, I'll try to track down an answer for you... - Jas. I'm sorry I don't know, perhaps others can chime in? In the meantime, I'll try to track down an answer for you... - Jas.

Oh, and by the way... :welcome:




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 02-03-2011 12:32 PM GMT

My Maratac AAA has a bigger hot spot than my H51w. I have always thought the XP-G emitter should have a bigger hot spot. I would much prefer either a bigger hot spot or brighter spill. Better yet not spill at all if possible. I find the spill to be more distracting than useful at mid/low levels.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *cave dave* on 02-03-2011 04:01 PM GMT



JA(me)S said:


> Agreed, but that is not what I'm looking for in an EDC light. For me an EDC must perform many functions well - an all flood EDC would be too restrictive and specialized. In effect it would limit its _versutility._


_
The H51F is not "all flood" at least not in the sense that an H501 is. The beam is diffused but not as diffused as somthing behind a Surefire F04 diffusing filter for instance. Have you ever used LDF from flashlight lens? That would probably give you the best example. If not put some scotch tape on a light and that will give you some idea. The H51F is not "all flood" at least not in the sense that an H501 is. The beam is diffused but not as diffused as somthing behind a Surefire F04 diffusing filter for instance. Have you ever used LDF from flashlight lens? That would probably give you the best example. If not put some scotch tape on a light and that will give you some idea.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 02-03-2011 08:03 PM GMT



cave dave said:



The H51F is not "all flood" at least not in the sense that an H501 is. The beam is diffused but not as diffused as somthing behind a Surefire F04 diffusing filter for instance. Have you ever used LDF from flashlight lens? That would probably give you the best example. If not put some scotch tape on a light and that will give you some idea.

Click to expand...

Yes, of course you're right, I should not have implied the H51F to be "all flood". It is diffused - and with you and davidt1 politely looking out for my best interest, perhaps I should listen and/or explain a little better. As noted above, I've recently moved - and traded the backyard concern from bear to gator (thanks to a beautiful natural pond). Would I be able to see the gator on the prowl just as easily with the H51Fw as I would the H51w at 30 yards? I understand there is only an 8 lumen difference between the two lights - but wouldn't a diffused beam equate to a proportionally greater difference in lux? Yes, of course you're right, I should not have implied the H51F to be "all flood". It is diffused - and with you and davidt1 politely looking out for my best interest, perhaps I should listen and/or explain a little better. As noted above, I've recently moved - and traded the backyard concern from bear to gator (thanks to a beautiful natural pond). Would I be able to see the gator on the prowl just as easily with the H51Fw as I would the H51w at 30 yards? I understand there is only an 8 lumen difference between the two lights - but wouldn't a diffused beam equate to a proportionally greater difference in lux?

Thanks, - Jas.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *srfreddy* on 02-03-2011 08:13 PM GMT

30 yards is pretty damn far...... Well not really, but the H51w would reach much better.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Kevin Tan* on 02-03-2011 09:40 PM GMT

What I usually do when changing battery is to put a piece of paper on a flat surface and rub the bottom of the barrel to get some of the oxidation off. Works and you can see the difference between the 100 and 200 lumens on fresh charged Eneloops .




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 02-04-2011 08:05 AM GMT



vresto said:



hallo....btw-is possible to buy for the zebras the gitd silicon holders?? i need new one 

Click to expand...

I just received this response from Lillian: "Yes, we'll have those accessories listed on our website soon." I just received this response from Lillian: "Yes, we'll have those accessories listed on our website soon."

- Jas.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 02-05-2011 07:30 PM GMT

Stupid me!

I removed the DC-fix diffuser to do some testing and lost it. I also lost the bigger piece a week earlier. I have been using my H51w without a diffuser for 2 days now. I am getting used to it though. Still, I am such an idiot for losing it._


----------



## JA(me)S

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *gsimon* on 02-05-2011 07:41 PM GMT

30 yards is no problem with the H51w....My fence in my backyard is 50 yards and i can light that up. Now....not like daylight...but good enough to see something back there. At 30 yards, you would be fine. I am still in "Bear,Coyote,fox,deer,skunk" mode....the skunk being my biggest worry when i let the dog out. That was the whole reason for investing in a quark turbo and the zebra in the first place! I need to see them before my dog gets sprayed for the 5th time!




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 02-05-2011 08:30 PM GMT

Used my H51w (without a diffuser) for about 2 hours just now to do some close-up work. The 26lm medium mode was used the whole time. This project involved making some containers out of some small metal tubes for my wallet and key chain. I used a hand saw to cut thin slices of aluminum and glued them to the tubes. My H501 just sat there unused. I didn't feel a need to use it at all.









*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 02-05-2011 09:14 PM GMT



srfreddy said:


> 30 yards is pretty damn far...... Well not really, but the H51w would reach much better.





gsimon said:


> 30 yards is no problem with the H51w....My fence in my backyard is 50 yards and i can light that up. Now....not like daylight...but good enough to see something back there. At 30 yards, you would be fine.





davidt1 said:


> Used my H51w (without a diffuser) for about 2 hours just now to do some close-up work. The 26lm medium mode was used the whole time....My H501 just sat there unused. I didn't feel a need to use it at all.


 :thumbsup:Thank you. I have tried to analyze my EDC light needs carefully; estimated 60% distance, 40% close-up. With your input, I still believe the H51w will be of better service over the H51Fw. davidt1, once again I extend my gratitude for posting a pic to illustrate - a picture is worth a thousand lumens (diffused or not)...

- Jas.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 02-06-2011 08:37 AM GMT

Just to be clear:

The H501 is still a great light. There is nothing like a all flood beam for up-close work. I don't use my H501 a whole lot anymore because I like the NW tint of my H51w more than the CW tint of my H501. I did some sewing work this morning. I started with the H501 on high. Then switched to the H51w on the 26lm mode. Yes there was a hot spot and I had to aim it precisely, but the tint was so much better. 

I still want an all flood ZL light in neutral white. Unless Zebralight comes with a new light, I will most likely buy an H501w even though I hate the though of buying 2009 technology in 2011.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Bolster* on 02-06-2011 11:18 AM GMT



davidt1 said:


> I still want an all flood ZL light in neutral white. Unless Zebralight comes with a new light, I will most likely buy an H501w even though I hate the though of buying 2009 technology in 2011.


I feel the same way, but I did just buy a H501w despite the investment in 2-year-old technology. I'm sure that I'd be thrilled with a H51Fw, too, in many situations. However I so often get my head stuck in tight spots, it's easier to turn my eyes than my head...thus the H501w. I feel the same way, but I did just buy a H501w despite the investment in 2-year-old technology. I'm sure that I'd be thrilled with a H51Fw, too, in many situations. However I so often get my head stuck in tight spots, it's easier to turn my eyes than my head...thus the H501w. 

Interestingly, you don't see such a big difference in power/efficiency between the H51 and H501 in the midranges, where I tend to use my lights almost exclusively. 28 lumen/12 hrs for the H51, 18 lumen/19 hours for the H501. Sometimes I think the real breakthrough with the new H51 series is mainly that the bright setting got a lot brighter. ("Not that there's anything wrong with that," as Seinfeld would say.)




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Haz* on 02-08-2011 03:11 PM GMT



silverglow said:


> I realised that the contact between the blank metal rim at the end of the body and the contacts inside the tailcap just wasn't good enough for the high current on H1, so I cleaned the rim (which was also somewhat greasy) and tightened it much more firmly and now the difference between H1 and H2 is very noticable  and most probably also the duration, but I haven't tested it so far.
> 
> So maybe this helps in your case, too.
> 
> silverglow


1 )Have you had further issues since you cleaned it?, do you constantly need to clean it to get the H1 and H2 to function property? or does the tightening action help to make it more permanent and non-reoccuring issue? 1 )Have you had further issues since you cleaned it?, do you constantly need to clean it to get the H1 and H2 to function property? or does the tightening action help to make it more permanent and non-reoccuring issue?

2) another question, how sturdy is the clip, does it hold on tightly enough?

thanks

Haz




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *mellowman* on 02-09-2011 03:55 AM GMT

I placed an order for three H51w in Dec. and received them direct from China mid Jan.. Always thought the hotspot was small compared to other XP-G lights I have but thought it was a design issue with achieving the large spill area.

Having viewed a review on H51Fw on youtube by GoingGear.com I started to think the problem might be the leds. I remembered reading posts about cloudy led domes on SC51w's and took a closer look at my leds.

Sure enough, all my H51w's have dome issues.

H51w #1






H51w #2






H52w #3






Not sure if these dome imperfections cause smaller hotspots or less overall lumens or not. But as stated in the SC51w posts, not the quality expected in a flashlight at this price point.

Here's some shots of a Fenix MC10 and a Jetbeam BK135A, both around the same price as a H51w.

Fenix MC10






BK135A






At least my H51w's were centered but I think they will be going back for an exchange.

Edit: BTW, if you want check you own get a good magnifier. It is hard to tell with the naked eye.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *mkd* on 02-09-2011 04:45 AM GMT

i'm new to flashlights and have a few fenix aa lights and recently bought a h51 (not the neutral white) for mostly using as a headlamp but also as a dual purpose light. it took a bit to get the program down and features sorted out but it really wasn't that big of an issue. i have used it twice for a headlamp for snow removal while running my ariens and many times to walk the driveway getting the paper. i am a bifocal glass wearer and 60 yrs old and have a bit of a balance issue and don't like walking anywhere in the dark without seeing where i'm going for fear of tripping and falling.i must say as a novice to lights that my first impression of the light is it's a great little light. i like the size,the variable beam output levels, the od green color,the run time(all though i've used the light mostly on the mid beam lower setting), the fact the clip is removable for deep pocket carry,and the headlamp option.i'm especially going to like the lower beam output settings and the compact size for walking into my turkey blind in the dark and decoy setup where i want to be in stealth mode.one thing i didn't like was the shipping times from overseas and the fact you are buying the light from one address here in the states and the product or support doesn't come from the same place.it's like purchasing through an agent vs right from the mfg. the only 2 things i didn't like about the light were no way to attach a paracord lanyard and the bigger con of having the lamp turn on by itself in my shirt pocket. i would like to see a stiffer on/off button or perhaps the button recessed farther in. the light end cap can be twisted open a tad and that will prevent it from turning on by itself and i'm thinking perhaps a paracord could go around the main tube of the light similar to attaching a goose call to a neck lanyard. anyone have any better ideas for the lanyard? all in all the h51 so far has been a great little light even though the shipping seemed to take forever and i'm a little skeptical of the company if i ever need service.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Power_of_the_Sun* on 02-09-2011 05:43 AM GMT

Hey guys: Just found this japanese link with some great close-up shots of the H51fw.

http://www.pro-light.jp/head_lamp/ze.../h51_f_nw.html

*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Power_of_the_Sun* on 02-09-2011 05:46 AM GMT

Notice how the color is more of a green/brown/gold/grey than the more sunburnt bronze/dark brown appearance seen in ZL's webpage. After seeing the shots Mellowman posted of domes with milky siding, my confidence is a little shaken in what I was hoping would be a really professionally put-together light. $64 USD is a lot of money for something that isn't made properly.

I recently ordered an H51fw and am still awaiting it's arrival from China. I can only hope that mine comes with a clean/clear dome, and gives off a full 164 lumens at H1 as advertised. 

On another note, although (like some others) I would prefer the all-flood of the H501w I can understand why ZL decided to go with a less than perfect flood.

1. The XR-E LED (as seen in the H501) is better suited for wide flood than the XP-G, but doesn't have the lumen per mA capabilities of the XP-G (as featured in the H51). 

2. Many users (I think Davidt1 may have been an influence here [not in any way saying it's a bad thing!] have appreciated the flood of the H501, but have wanted more throw. The H51fw allows what I believe the company must have decided was a good compromise between the two. It's brighter because it has a superior lamp, and it has more throw because although it has no "hotspot" as per se, the brightness level isn't continuous from 1 side of the beam to the other - it's still brightest in the center, giving it more throw. To have the kind of throw most users would like while retaining a perfect flood at a 80º or 90º angle, with current LED capabilities getting that out of a 1xAA light IMHO just isn't possible. You want to see a long way down a darkened path while cycling or down a long hallway when there might be bad guys lurking there? You need some kind of focused light. The tighter the focus, the greater the throw. That's why a lazer beam has the greatest throw - it's close to perfectly focused. No focus/all flood = limited throw. Sharp focus/great throw = little to no flood. 

Also interesting to note that what's her name from ZL said that they tried to replicate the beam of the H501 using the XP-G lamp and they just couldn't get it to do the same thing. No matter what they did, it wouldn't produce the same beam. So, since they were using the XP-G they had to come up with a strategy to create flood using it. The "frosted" looking lens was what they decided on. I understand that they have plans, however, to incorporate Crees latest and greatest XM-L lamp in future lights, starting with a SC600. But before they can promise anything thorough testing must take place. My personal hope is for yet another 1xAA Hfw light, even brighter than its predecessors, and ideally with a perfect (non-diminishing, edge to edge) flood.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 02-09-2011 09:44 AM GMT

+ for a NW XM-L emitter in an H501 body.

It is possible to have both throw and flood, though not in a small light yet. My dream light is something with this beam profile from an H501/H51 body:

http://www.dereelight.com/cl1hv4nohs.htm

mkd,

I have been wearing my ZL lights around my neck with great results for over a year now. The neck lanyard is also the headband. I use my H51w right from my chest about 80% of the time. When it must be used as a headlamp, it just move up to my head. Being able to store and use the light around my neck is the #1 reason I choose A Zebralight headlamp. Check out the "Zebralight Mods" in my signature for more information.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *tedh* on 02-09-2011 12:19 PM GMT

If I remember correctly, the Dereelight CL1H V4-NOHS achieves that hotspot by blacking out the reflector; perhaps someone can confirm this? If so, I would think it possible to get a similar beam from a small light by painting over the reflector. Not sure if anyone has tackled an H51 disassembly. I think someone unscrewed the front of their Spark, however, so perhaps it's possible to get the beam profile in a small headlamp. The Spark doesn't seem very amenable to your neck carry method, though.

Ted 
*CL1H V4- NOHS*




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Power_of_the_Sun* on 02-09-2011 09:24 PM GMT



davidt1 said:


> My dream light is something with this beam profile from an H501/H51 body:
> 
> http://www.dereelight.com/cl1hv4nohs.htm


+1 on that, David! +1 on that, David! 

The only beam profile I know that comes close in a small EDC is the Dorcy 41-4224 1xAAA flashlight. Granted, it is alot less bright. The 41-4224 is my EDC, and I've always wanted a brighter light with similar beam profile. In some ways, I actually prefer it to flood, because it allows you to direct the even beam pattern more particularly. Useful in situations like navigating a movie theatre aisle without annoying fellow movie-goers with spill. I've used the Dorcy all over the world now. 5.5 hours on a single AAA. 14-16 lumens. It's not pretty, but it works well for me.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *KarstGhost* on 02-11-2011 03:28 PM GMT

I'm having some runtime problems with my H51w. On a caving trip the other day the light was dropping down from the 86 lumen mode after about 45 mins. It is advertised at 2.4 hours for that mode. After three battery changes I finally just kept it at the 26 lumen mode. I know Zebralight did their test with Eneloops, I was using brand new Energizer lithiums. Could that cause that much of a difference? I'll admit I know very little about batteries.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Bolster* on 02-11-2011 06:18 PM GMT



davidt1 said:


> My dream light is something with this beam profile from an H501/H51 body...


Wow that would be nice. While we're on the subject of headlamps that have a "NHS" (no hot spot) beam, I recall the 3xAAA Mammut Lucido TR1 had that sort of beam, although it was elongated horizontally. I remember being surprised its beam was so much nicer than the other 3xAAA offerings at REI. Wish I could find a beamshot of it. Wow that would be nice. While we're on the subject of headlamps that have a "NHS" (no hot spot) beam, I recall the 3xAAA Mammut Lucido TR1 had that sort of beam, although it was elongated horizontally. I remember being surprised its beam was so much nicer than the other 3xAAA offerings at REI. Wish I could find a beamshot of it.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *B0wz3r* on 02-11-2011 09:22 PM GMT



KarstGhost said:


> I'm having some runtime problems with my H51w. On a caving trip the other day the light was dropping down from the 86 lumen mode after about 45 mins. It is advertised at 2.4 hours for that mode. After three battery changes I finally just kept it at the 26 lumen mode. I know Zebralight did their test with Eneloops, I was using brand new Energizer lithiums. Could that cause that much of a difference? I'll admit I know very little about batteries.


No... on L91's you should get more run time than with an Eneloop. Though it's not advertised, I've read on threads here before that the ultimate lithiums have an equivalent of nearly 3000 milli-amp hours in them, so they should outlast an eneloop. No... on L91's you should get more run time than with an Eneloop. Though it's not advertised, I've read on threads here before that the ultimate lithiums have an equivalent of nearly 3000 milli-amp hours in them, so they should outlast an eneloop.

I went on a weekend trip to Yosemite just this past weekend with my wife and used my H51w as my primary light the whole time, starting the trip with an ultimate lithium in it, and it's still going strong.

Do some objective tests first... get a timer and put your light in a glass of water to keep it cool, and see how much run time you get out of an ultimate lithium and an eneloop. If you don't get a solid 2 hours on high out of the ultimate lithium, your light most likely has an issue and should be warrantied.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *MountainVoyageur* on 02-13-2011 02:43 AM GMT

What is the story on the cloudy domes? Was it just some of the original shipments, or does it continue to be an issue? How serious is the issue?

--MV




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Lite_me* on 02-13-2011 12:39 PM GMT

I just ordered and received a H51w. It arrived from TX. I ask in my order that they check the LED. It came centered and cloud free. With a_nice_ neutral tint too.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *B0wz3r* on 02-13-2011 12:58 PM GMT



Lite_me said:


> I just ordered and received a H51w. It arrived from TX. I ask in my order that they check the LED. It came centered and cloud free. With a _nice_ neutral tint too.


Same for me; shipped from TX and the dome is clear of any clouding or glue or anything on it. Same for me; shipped from TX and the dome is clear of any clouding or glue or anything on it.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *flasherByNight* on 02-16-2011 08:26 PM GMT

can't find the 51W in stock anywhere :/




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 02-17-2011 10:55 AM GMT



flasherByNight said:


> can't find the 51W in stock anywhere :/


Zebralight might have it even though their website says otherwise. Zebralight might have it even though their website says otherwise.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *davidt1* on 02-17-2011 11:09 AM GMT



flasherByNight said:


> can't find the 51W in stock anywhere :/


Sorry for duplicate post. Sorry for duplicate post.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *pelotonjon* on 02-17-2011 11:11 AM GMT

Lots of great info on this light. I have been thinking of grabbing one for a while.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *mellowman* on 02-17-2011 02:08 PM GMT

I don't think ZL has them in-stock as my replacements are going to be shipped from China. Well, I guess you can order from ZL just don't expect shipping from TX for now.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *flasherByNight* on 02-17-2011 07:07 PM GMT

I emailed ZL, theyre getting new ones "next week"




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *mellowman* on 02-17-2011 07:41 PM GMT



flasherByNight said:


> I emailed ZL, theyre getting new ones "next week"


Funny, mine are supposed to ship from China next week. Funny, mine are supposed to ship from China next week. 

Given that two of them are b-day gifts to be given less than a month from now I probably won't get them in time.

Edit: Asked ZL if I could get it sooner and they said ok and will ship from TX when they come in so I'll probably get them in time. Thanks ZL. :thumbsup:




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *flasherByNight* on 02-17-2011 10:05 PM GMT

I took a bit of a gamble as i'm under a time crunch and ordered from high mountain outfitters...never heard of em (decent prices, free shipping and most importantly in stock). My googlefu came up with a few positive reviews, but nothing else. Here goes nothing... *crosses fingers




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Power_of_the_Sun* on 02-18-2011 05:45 AM GMT

Just got my H51fw today. Mine arrived from China.

Intial thoughts

- inside chamber, and negative battery terminal connection (spring area) seemed a little less clean than I was expecting, but it could have just been the excess lubrication that came with it

- threads felt a little rough (like they needed to be cleaned, but all I had to clean them was a Q-tip...sorry guys, I'm not as hardcore into flashlight prep as most of you...I just like to be able to take them out of the box and use them); threads were very well lubed, though

- w/battery it's heavier than I expected

- frosted lens looks/seems more frosted around edges than in centre (in fact, in L2 mode when looking directly into the lens, I can see a distinct squarish looking area that's a lot more translucent looking - surrounding it is a yellow ring, and on the outside of the ring the white looking area of the orange peel reflector may be distinctly seen) 

I am a little disappointed by the brightness of H1 mode - sorta hoped it would seem a little brighter. It's the diffusing that's deceptive. I'm sure it's as advertised, though. It's brighter than my LLH7 with ceiling bounce test, which on Max is rated at 149 lumens, and is a really decent headlamp. 

The color is A LOT warmer than I expected. I was sort of expecting a tint like the Q5 in my iTP A3 EOS Upgraded, which, compared to the Nitecore D11 I had was quite warm. Well, the warmth on the tint on the H51w is in a whole other category! "Neutral" white! Compared to the iTP it's yellow! If my iTP mimicks moonlite, the H51fw comes closer to mimicking sunlight. Or a low-wattage incandescent. It's a very pleasant beam, I'm just wishing it was brighter, or more focussed without hotspot as seen in the Deerelight previously mentioned in this thread.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Power_of_the_Sun* on 02-18-2011 07:39 AM GMT

Intial Shots of H51fw

*Frosted Lens*
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/806/headcloseup.jpg/



*Spring area and threads*
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/413/screwc.jpg/



*Inside Chamber and thread*s
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/insidebarrel.jpg/



*1000% price mark-up!* (if declared value is accurate) 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/253/thousandpercentmarkup.jpg/



*Trying out various uses:*

*Clip in reversed position* (allows it to clip on to belt or pocket with head in upright position)
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/576/fliptheswitch.jpg/



*Clipped on to belt in upright position*
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/onbelt.jpg/



Also, before I received it and actually tried it out, *I had imagined I would be able to primarily use the H51fw while holding it upright in a punching position* (no pics...sorry). Because the lens area is so large, both fingers directly under it interfere a little with the light coming out. My index finger partially interferes with the actual beam, and my middle finger interferes with the spill that would otherwise light up my feet. *In order to receive the full flood & spill benefits from the beam, the best way* (unfortunately for me) *seems to be by holding it in ready-to-mace-someone position, meaning you are using, not your thumb, but your index finger to activate the button at the top.* In my opinion, this is not a great position, ergonomincally, for lengthy use. Temporary - fine. But long-term, taking into account it's weight with the rechargeable installed, I would say this little light is better suited for use attached to a pocket, belt, strap, or harnessed to the headband that comes with it, rather than for hand-held use. 
If you want a hand-held Zebralight FW AA, get the SC51Fw AA. I'm pretty sure you'll be able to use it in both regular carry (i.e. suitcase carrying) and tactical (i.e. fist-beating-on-a-door) positions (the 1st activated by the thumb, the 2nd by the pinky). 

My initial keenest interest in the H51, was the fact that it seemed so ergonomically suited to long-term hand-carrying. My fist wouldn't have to face the ground (regular/suitcase position, which has never seemed to be a very good elevation for clear object identification), nor the sky (tactical position, which over time gives me a sore arm). Instead, it would basically face in front of me, meaning less effort and more comfort, ie. ergonomic. Sadly, due to the fact that I would like to make full use of the beam profile, this is not the case. It may be with the H501 (I've never used one, so I wouldn't know from personal experience), but definitely not with the H51. But as a headlamp, and for other attached/hanging purposes, I'm sure it works great.




*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *bapski* on 02-18-2011 09:15 AM GMT

wonder how this beaut will fair against a FENIX HP10.

am in search for a general purpose headlamp but looking for something that can also do more if need be... e.g. snowblowing, working in the garage, ....


----------



## JA(me)S

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

*Re: Zebralight H51*
Written by *Thefo* on 02-18-2011 11:17 AM GMT



gsimon said:


> JAS, to answer your questions.
> 
> 1. Yes, but i have a big mouth. (i'll spare you picture of that) I wouldnt want to hold it in my mouth for a long time though. Clipping it onto my shirt collar works good too.
> 
> 2. No problems with accidental activation in the H51 because the button points down, but I cant speak for the sc51. I could see that being a potential issue, but who knows.
> 
> 3. Yes, the clip allows it to lay flat and "tail-stand"
> 
> 4. It's not slippery at all in my opinion. Knurling on he tail cap and the grooves on the head give plenty of grip. The clip also gives you grip.
> 
> 5. The clip is reversible, but not designed to be. Reversing it doesn't really give you and advantage other than holding the light 2 inches above you belt as opposed to 2 inches below it. (Reversing it only grabs about an inch anyway on a belt) It wouldnt be practical to carry it that way either because it would stick out of your pocket. The groove you see in the pictures is the only groove you can mount the clip too.
> 
> 6. It works GREAT as a flashlight and has far better utility. It's easy to clip inside a pocket and i really like that I can clip it anywhere and have the light aim outwards. I also like that you can tail stand it and point it anywhere you want. It's a little different holding it, but easy to get accustomed to. I'm totally digging this light and not to mention it's just something a little different. I don't use it as a headlamp because I like carrying it with me so much. Great beam and LOVE the neutral tint. Hope this helps!


+1 I just got my H51 this week and I'm just blown away by the UI and the utility factor of this light....it's really versatile! The new pocket clip is way better than the previous rubber slide on one too. +1 I just got my H51 this week and I'm just blown away by the UI and the utility factor of this light....it's really versatile! The new pocket clip is way better than the previous rubber slide on one too.




*Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *Power_of_the_Sun* on 02-19-2011 02:42 AM GMT

*Some people have been begging for a beam profile shot of the H51fw.*

I thought I'd share one. 

For beam shot comparison, I 1st show a beam shot of the iTP A3 EOS Upgraded on 3rd (Max) setting. The 3rd level of the iTP is supposed to be around 80 lumens. The iTP has a noticable hotspot, and a LOT of spill. The Zebralight H51fw is used on H1 (Max) setting, which is supposed to be around 164 lumens. 

http://www.imagehousing.com/



I held each flashlight in my left hand approximately 3 meters (9.84 feet) from the approximate centre point of the beam profile on the corrugated iron roof. 

I held the camera further behind and at a lower elevation than the flashlights were being held. Both beam profile shots were taken with camera from approximately 3.4 meters (11.15 feet) away. 

Both beam profile shots should NOT take into account brightness too much, as the purpose of presenting them is to show the profile, and _not_ the luminosity. I only had a little point-and-shoot camera to take these with (Nikon Coolpix 5600), so shutter speed and F stop are NOT listed. 

iTP:






H51fw:






As you can see, there is still a hotspot, though it is less defined, and seamlessly fades out to the edges.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *Gregozedobe* on 02-19-2011 06:47 AM GMT

For those that have been wondering about which ZL AA-powered light to buy for what purpose, here are my opinions on some of them.

Note that I am a cool white LED fan, so you'll have to make up your own mind on the cool white vs neutral white choice. I have noticed that some of my ZL XP-G leds are slightly green compared with the "whiter" ones (but not to the point where it is an issue for me, unlike some Quarks I've had and traded).

I have owned these lights for a minimum of 3 weeks now (some for much longer), and have tried them out for various purposes. Sorry, I don't have the technology (nor the inclination) to take beamshots and post photos, but will answer reasonable questions where I can.

*H501* headlamp that excels for reading, paintwork inspection (cars), or anything requiring even, wide angle illumination (mostly fairly close up work, as it has very little throw). I'm actually thinking about buying another so I have a spare - this is my favourite of the several dozen lights I have. 

*H51F* headlamp that is good as a general "camp light" or work lamp where you need to use both hands, OK for reading on the lower settings, but not quite as good for reading as the H501 (but definitely more versatile due to having some throw).

*H51* headlamp (or 90 degree flashlight) ideal for walking the dogs at night (so I have both hands free for leads etc). The beam on this (and the SC51) is a pretty typical "floody" XP-G with a large hotspot and fairly wide spill, but not a huge amount of throw. Certainly good enough to both see where you are going and also what is in your general vicinity. I have tried it as a handheld light, but prefer the SC51 for that useage (it just seems awkward, whatever position I held it in).

*SC51* conventional flashlight with the same beam as the H51 (current most frequent usage is search and destroy missions killing the multitude of snails and slugs consuming our vegetable garden)

I also have an (older) SC30 and an SC60 if you want comparisons with them.

Hope that helps.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *applevision* on 02-21-2011 06:27 AM GMT

Thank you,*Gregozedobe*!

This kind of real-world comparison is incredibly helpful. Fantastic!




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *k594* on 02-21-2011 09:52 AM GMT



Gregozedobe said:


> For those that have been wondering about which ZL AA-powered light to buy for what purpose, here are my opinions on some of them.
> 
> Note that I am a cool white LED fan, so you'll have to make up your own mind on the cool white vs neutral white choice. I have noticed that some of my ZL XP-G leds are slightly green compared with the "whiter" ones (but not to the point where it is an issue for me, unlike some Quarks I've had and traded).
> 
> I have owned these lights for a minimum of 3 weeks now (some for much longer), and have tried them out for various purposes. Sorry, I don't have the technology (nor the inclination) to take beamshots and post photos, but will answer reasonable questions where I can.
> 
> *H501* headlamp that excels for reading, paintwork inspection (cars), or anything requiring even, wide angle illumination (mostly fairly close up work, as it has very little throw). I'm actually thinking about buying another so I have a spare - this is my favourite of the several dozen lights I have.
> 
> *H51F* headlamp that is good as a general "camp light" or work lamp where you need to use both hands, OK for reading on the lower settings, but not quite as good for reading as the H501 (but definitely more versatile due to having some throw).
> 
> *H51* headlamp (or 90 degree flashlight) ideal for walking the dogs at night (so I have both hands free for leads etc). The beam on this (and the SC51) is a pretty typical "floody" XP-G with a large hotspot and fairly wide spill, but not a huge amount of throw. Certainly good enough to both see where you are going and also what is in your general vicinity. I have tried it as a handheld light, but prefer the SC51 for that useage (it just seems awkward, whatever position I held it in).
> 
> *SC51* conventional flashlight with the same beam as the H51 (current most frequent usage is search and destroy missions killing the multitude of snails and slugs consuming our vegetable garden)
> 
> I also have an (older) SC30 and an SC60 if you want comparisons with them.
> 
> Hope that helps.


thanks for this! thanks for this!




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *GadgetGeek* on 02-21-2011 11:04 AM GMT



Gregozedobe said:


> *H501* headlamp that excels for reading, paintwork inspection (cars), or anything requiring even, wide angle illumination (mostly fairly close up work, as it has very little throw). I'm actually thinking about buying another so I have a spare - this is my favourite of the several dozen lights I have.


If there was a list of "must have headlamps" the H501 would definitely be near the top. If there was a list of "must have headlamps" the H501 would definitely be near the top.

There is nothing quite like it for close-up work. 

On another note my ZL order should arrive tomorrow!




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *Mikellen* on 02-21-2011 02:11 PM GMT



GadgetGeek said:


> If there was a list of "must have headlamps" the H501 would definitely be near the top.
> 
> There is nothing quite like it for close-up work.
> 
> On another note my ZL order should arrive tomorrow!


I couldn't decide between the cool Q5 LED or the neutral Q3 so I bought one of each. I couldn't decide between the cool Q5 LED or the neutral Q3 so I bought one of each.

Waiting for them to arrive from Zebralight. I live here in the U.S. so I hope they will ship from there Irving, Texas location and not China.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *davidt1* on 02-21-2011 02:20 PM GMT



Mikellen said:


> I couldn't decide between the cool Q5 LED or the neutral Q3 so I bought one of each.
> 
> Waiting for them to arrive from Zebralight. I live here in the U.S. so I hope they will ship from there Irving, Texas location and not China.


I have the cool H501 for 2 years now. I have become a NW convert since I got the H51w. Let us know what you think when you get the lights. Hopefully, Zebralight realizes the H501 is still a popular light and will continue to improve it. I have the cool H501 for 2 years now. I have become a NW convert since I got the H51w. Let us know what you think when you get the lights. Hopefully, Zebralight realizes the H501 is still a popular light and will continue to improve it.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *Mikellen* on 02-21-2011 02:41 PM GMT



davidt1 said:


> I have the cool H501 for 2 years now. I have become a NW convert since I got the H51w. Let us know what you think when you get the lights. Hopefully, Zebralight realizes the H501 is still a popular light and will continue to improve it.


I definitely prefer a neutral tint but for some reason I feel the cooler tint on the H501 will allow me to see more on medium mode than the neutral on medium. I feel I might be able to use medium on the cool H501 whereas I might have to bump it on high with the neutral H501. I don't know if this is true or not that's why I bought both to compare. I definitely prefer a neutral tint but for some reason I feel the cooler tint on the H501 will allow me to see more on medium mode than the neutral on medium. I feel I might be able to use medium on the cool H501 whereas I might have to bump it on high with the neutral H501. I don't know if this is true or not that's why I bought both to compare. 

I also think that with an all flood light the cooler tint isn't as harsh as a cooler tinted standard beamed flashlight.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *Lite_me* on 02-21-2011 06:08 PM GMT



Mikellen said:


> I definitely prefer a neutral tint but for some reason I feel the cooler tint on the H501 will allow me to see more on medium mode than the neutral on medium. I feel I might be able to use medium on the cool H501 whereas I might have to bump it on high with the neutral H501. I don't know if this is true or not that's why I bought both to compare.
> 
> I also think that with an all flood light the cooler tint isn't as harsh as a cooler tinted standard beamed flashlight.


+1 on this. +1 on this.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *DimLite* on 02-21-2011 08:02 PM GMT

Gregozedobe,

Thanks for sharing your observations - very helpful information.

I'm still trying to get a handle on the usefulness of the H51F compared to the H51.

Could you comment on the maximum distance at which each enables you to identify objects.

Thanks.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *Bolster* on 02-21-2011 08:19 PM GMT



GadgetGeek said:


> If there was a list of "must have headlamps" the H501 would definitely be near the top.


I'm contemplating the purchase of my...THIRD! I'd like to branch out a little bit but there's nothing out there right now that can do what the H501 can do, so...whatcha gonna do...? I'm contemplating the purchase of my...THIRD! I'd like to branch out a little bit but there's nothing out there right now that can do what the H501 can do, so...whatcha gonna do...?




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *k594* on 02-21-2011 09:19 PM GMT



Bolster said:


> I'm contemplating the purchase of my...THIRD! I'd like to branch out a little bit but there's nothing out there right now that can do what the H501 can do, so...whatcha gonna do...?


all the praise on these lamps has swayed me to buy one.. sounds to be exactly what i need all the praise on these lamps has swayed me to buy one.. sounds to be exactly what i need




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *GadgetGeek* on 02-21-2011 10:26 PM GMT



Bolster said:


> I'm contemplating the purchase of my...THIRD! I'd like to branch out a little bit but there's nothing out there right now that can do what the H501 can do, so...whatcha gonna do...?


I bought the cool white first. A warm should arrive tomorrow. After I compare the two I'll order a I bought the cool white first. A warm should arrive tomorrow. After I compare the two I'll order a _third_ to have a spare of the one I like most. :duh2:

Tomorrow the H501w is arriving with a H51w and a H51fw! :sick2:




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *Gregozedobe* on 02-22-2011 07:48 AM GMT



DimLite said:


> I'm still trying to get a handle on the usefulness of the H51F compared to the H51.
> 
> Could you comment on the maximum distance at which each enables you to identify objects.


A lot depends on the difference in colour and contrast differences between what you are trying to identify compared with what the background is (light subject vs dark background can be distinguished much further away than dark on dark or light on light). A lot depends on the difference in colour and contrast differences between what you are trying to identify compared with what the background is (light subject vs dark background can be distinguished much further away than dark on dark or light on light).

Ambient light during comparison - suburbia, not much direct street or house lighting, fairly pale moonlight (1/4 moon, medium cloud cover), so you would get better performance in really dark conditions. Both lights on H1 (max).

H51F up to 10 metres you can see anything, but light object against a dark background I can see about 28-30 meters.

H51 Much further (can't pace full distance as it goes way past my backyard, so estimates only). Full details up to 20 metres, light against dark probably about 60-80 metres. So approximately twice as far as the H51F (but with a correspondingly smaller field of view for both the brighter hotspot and the less illuminated flood).

Hope that helps.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *moochoo* on 02-22-2011 01:05 PM GMT



Gregozedobe said:


> *H51* headlamp (or 90 degree flashlight) ideal for walking the dogs at night (so I have both hands free for leads etc). The beam on this (and the SC51) is a pretty typical "floody" XP-G with a large hotspot and fairly wide spill, but not a huge amount of throw. Certainly good enough to both see where you are going and also what is in your general vicinity. I have tried it as a handheld light, but prefer the SC51 for that useage (it just seems awkward, whatever position I held it in).


Thanks for the advice you helped me make up my mind! Thanks for the advice you helped me make up my mind!




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *DimLite* on 02-22-2011 06:48 PM GMT



Gregozedobe said:


> A lot depends on the difference in colour and contrast differences between what you are trying to identify compared with what the background is (light subject vs dark background can be distinguished much further away than dark on dark or light on light).
> 
> Ambient light during comparison - suburbia, not much direct street or house lighting, fairly pale moonlight (1/4 moon, medium cloud cover), so you would get better performance in really dark conditions. Both lights on H1 (max).
> 
> H51F up to 10 metres you can see anything, but light object against a dark background I can see about 28-30 meters.
> 
> H51 Much further (can't pace full distance as it goes way past my backyard, so estimates only). Full details up to 20 metres, light against dark probably about 60-80 metres. So approximately twice as far as the H51F (but with a correspondingly smaller field of view for both the brighter hotspot and the less illuminated flood).
> 
> Hope that helps.



Gregozedobe - - It definitely helps!

Thank you for taking the time to actually measure the throw of these two, and to provide the details. This is exactly the type of information I was seeking.

Now I have to see where these two are relative to the performance parameters of my other headlamps and I'll be able to determine which I need.

Thanks again.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *pjandyho* on 02-24-2011 08:14 AM GMT

I have been playing with my new H51Fw and here are some of my observations. The frosted glass works in diffusing the beam to a certain extend but in my opinion it is not very well diffused. It seems like Zebralight couldn't even bother to sand blast the glass to give it a much more smoother diffusion. All they did was stick a piece of diffusion tape behind the glass. Crappy workmanship I would say. My Surefire F04 diffuser works much better in diffusing light than what the diffusion glass on the H51Fw could do. Considering these lights are made in China, how much cost really does it take to sand blast the glass?




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *B0wz3r* on 02-24-2011 09:14 AM GMT

PJ, so the outside surface of the lens is smooth? Is that why you think it's just got some diffusing material stuck on the inside of the lens? How clear is it; can you get any kind of reasonable look at the emitter and reflector inside?

I like my regular H51w but it's not the best for up-close situations like reading, so I'm planning on getting an Fw, so any more info you can pass along is appreciated.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *pjandyho* on 02-24-2011 09:55 AM GMT



B0wz3r said:


> PJ, so the outside surface of the lens is smooth? Is that why you think it's just got some diffusing material stuck on the inside of the lens? How clear is it; can you get any kind of reasonable look at the emitter and reflector inside?
> 
> I like my regular H51w but it's not the best for up-close situations like reading, so I'm planning on getting an Fw, so any more info you can pass along is appreciated.


I can't see the emitter and I think this shot of how the frosted lens was done need no further explanation. Very sloppily done in my opinion. I can't see the emitter and I think this shot of how the frosted lens was done need no further explanation. Very sloppily done in my opinion.









*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *Bolster* on 02-24-2011 05:55 PM GMT

Seriously?!? The H51F just uses diffusion tape behind the lens? Not bead blasted?

Say it ain't so!




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *GadgetGeek* on 02-24-2011 06:44 PM GMT



pjandyho said:


> I can't see the emitter and I think this shot of how the frosted lens was done need no further explanation. Very sloppily done in my opinion.


Pjandyho, I'm trying to figure out what those little white spots are. My H51Fw looks nothing like that, there are no spots. I am away from home now but I'll try and post a picture on Monday to show you what mine looks like. Pjandyho, I'm trying to figure out what those little white spots are. My H51Fw looks nothing like that, there are no spots. I am away from home now but I'll try and post a picture on Monday to show you what mine looks like.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *pjandyho* on 02-24-2011 07:07 PM GMT



GadgetGeek said:


> Pjandyho, I'm trying to figure out what those little white spots are. My H51Fw looks nothing like that, there are no spots. I am away from home now but I'll try and post a picture on Monday to show you what mine looks like.


I too have been trying to figure out what those spots are. The more I look at it the more it looks like a sticker they stuck on the lens to prevent the light from being too bright on the spill. Notice the centre is clear while the sides contains all the white dots? From what I see, the white dots look more like perforations on the sticker to allow light to pass through. I too have been trying to figure out what those spots are. The more I look at it the more it looks like a sticker they stuck on the lens to prevent the light from being too bright on the spill. Notice the centre is clear while the sides contains all the white dots? From what I see, the white dots look more like perforations on the sticker to allow light to pass through.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *GadgetGeek* on 02-24-2011 07:24 PM GMT



pjandyho said:


> I too have been trying to figure out what those spots are. The more I look at it the more it looks like a sticker they stuck on the lens to prevent the light from being too bright on the spill. Notice the centre is clear while the sides contains all the white dots? From what I see, the white dots look more like perforations on the sticker to allow light to pass through.


I'm just guessing but it does look like some kind of maybe vinyl or plastic diffusing material. Mine is definitely different though, received it two days ago. I wonder if there was a revision and there are two versions?? You'll see what I mean when I post a pic. I'm just guessing but it does look like some kind of maybe vinyl or plastic diffusing material. Mine is definitely different though, received it two days ago. I wonder if there was a revision and there are two versions?? You'll see what I mean when I post a pic.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *B0wz3r* on 02-24-2011 09:20 PM GMT

Wow, what a drag... I guess I'll stick with scotch tape for now... At least I can remove it when I want, even if it is kinda messy to do so.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *pjandyho* on 02-24-2011 10:17 PM GMT



GadgetGeek said:


> I'm just guessing but it does look like some kind of maybe vinyl or plastic diffusing material. Mine is definitely different though, received it two days ago. I wonder if there was a revision and there are two versions?? You'll see what I mean when I post a pic.


A pic would be great! Thanks in advance! A pic would be great! Thanks in advance!




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *pjandyho* on 02-24-2011 10:19 PM GMT



B0wz3r said:


> Wow, what a drag... I guess I'll stick with scotch tape for now... At least I can remove it when I want, even if it is kinda messy to do so.


It is not so bad. The flood is still nice but I am wondering if the film isn't pasted on the lens would I get a more even flood? I would really love to see a photo from GadgetGeek before deciding if I should contact Lillian. It is not so bad. The flood is still nice but I am wondering if the film isn't pasted on the lens would I get a more even flood? I would really love to see a photo from GadgetGeek before deciding if I should contact Lillian.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *B0wz3r* on Yesterday 01:12 AM GMT

Keep us posted on what you guys find out. I'm definitely interested in buying one, and while this news has maybe put me off a little, I'm thinking it might not be too big of a deal. For now though I think I'll PM Phaserburn to ask about the diffuser material he's selling and try that. It might even be better that way, because I could have the diffusion only when I want, and take it off for the regular hotspot beam again when needed.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *Mikellen* on Yesterday 08:43 AM GMT



B0wz3r said:


> Keep us posted on what you guys find out. I'm definitely interested in buying one, and while this news has maybe put me off a little, I'm thinking it might not be too big of a deal. For now though I think I'll PM Phaserburn to ask about the diffuser material he's selling and try that. It might even be better that way, because I could have the diffusion only when I want, and take it off for the regular hotspot beam again when needed.


I recently purchased both the H51W & H51FW to compare them. I placed the diffusing material on the H51W and decided to keep it on. I sold the H51FW because I like the H51W and diffusing material combination better than the H51FW. The H51FW was a little more floody but I preferred the beam characteristics of the H51W & diffusing material. I recently purchased both the H51W & H51FW to compare them. I placed the diffusing material on the H51W and decided to keep it on. I sold the H51FW because I like the H51W and diffusing material combination better than the H51FW. The H51FW was a little more floody but I preferred the beam characteristics of the H51W & diffusing material.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *Power_of_the_Sun* on Yesterday 03:19 PM GMT



GadgetGeek said:


> Pjandyho, I'm trying to figure out what those little white spots are. My H51Fw looks nothing like that, there are no spots.


+1 to that GadgetGeek. +1 to that GadgetGeek.

Here a shot of mine:






Orange peel reflector with diffusion glass (same kind used on bathroom windows). Noticable squarish space in centre between LED and reflector.

I think pjandyho might have got an imitation. I ordered mine direct off the ZL website. What he has is definately not what I got...


----------



## JA(me)S

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *Bolster* on Yesterday 03:44 PM GMT

Interesting. POTS appears (?) to have a sand/bead blasted lens (?). Maybe revisions at the factory to get the beam to flood? Honestly I can't tell from the photos.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *GadgetGeek* on Yesterday 06:13 PM GMT

I was able to grab my camera before I went away for the weekend. Mine looks just like_Power of the Suns._



















*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *pjandyho* on Yesterday 09:07 PM GMT



Power_of_the_Sun said:


> +1 to that GadgetGeek.
> 
> Here a shot of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange peel reflector with diffusion glass (same kind used on bathroom windows). Noticable squarish space in centre between LED and reflector.
> 
> I think pjandyho might have got an imitation. I ordered mine direct off the ZL website. What he has is definately not what I got...


I got mine direct from ZL's website too. You could only detect the film easily when you turn on the light in low mode. When it is in low power, rotate it to an angle and try to see if you spot the same film as what I have seen. If I view the light without switching it on it is hard to see the film. I used low power because there's no way I can look at it on medium or high without blinding myself. I got mine direct from ZL's website too. You could only detect the film easily when you turn on the light in low mode. When it is in low power, rotate it to an angle and try to see if you spot the same film as what I have seen. If I view the light without switching it on it is hard to see the film. I used low power because there's no way I can look at it on medium or high without blinding myself.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *pjandyho* on Yesterday 09:09 PM GMT



GadgetGeek said:


> I was able to grab my camera before I went away for the weekend. Mine looks just like _Power of the Suns._


Yours definitely look good. Yours definitely look good.




*Re: Zebralight H51fw Beam Profile*
Written by *GadgetGeek* on Unknown



pjandyho said:


> Yours definitely look good.


I took a lot of shots to try and capture what it looks like. I took a lot of shots to try and capture what it looks like.

I'm still not sure how they achieve "frosted".

I can't tell if they added a diffusing material or if the lens is bead blasted...



Above are all cached posts from November 2 2010 through to the end of February 2011.
This represents original posts sequentially from #380 - 545.
No information was lost in this thread when the lights went out at CPF.


----------



## JA(me)S

> Written by *GadgetGeek* on Unknown
> 
> I took a lot of shots to try and capture what it looks like.
> 
> I'm still not sure how they achieve "frosted".
> 
> I can't tell if they added a diffusing material or if the lens is bead blasted...


Zebralight's site now has this picture entitled "ZebraLightGroundGlass" in the H51F product description (and other F variants)...

- Jas.


----------



## davidt1

It looks like they remove the frosted lens to show the inside a little. It's nothing like the H501.


----------



## JA(me)S

Good news!



hazna said:


> Hi zebralight, any chance these high CRI emitters will also make it into the H51 series? I would definitely been keen for a headlight version. I wear glasses and I find the SC51 series 'side mount' results in too much refraction
> 
> 
> 
> ZebraLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> All models with xp-g emitters will have a 'c' version in the future.
Click to expand...


 - Jas.


----------



## JA(me)S

To let subscribers of this thread know (in case you haven't yet seen it elsewhere):

The high CRI H51c and H51Fc are now available for pre-order (shipping in mid-June). These lights feature a Philips LUXEON Rebel (Typical CRI: 85, Norminal CCT: 4200K) 

Also, the H51r (& H31r) featuring a XP-E red LED will be released in late June.

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## hazna

I got a shipping notice for my H51c! Unfortunately seems to be sent via china post. China post always seems to take longer than from other countries


----------



## JA(me)S

The H51c is high on my list - but my H51w is so good, it's hard to justify... but he's bound to end up needing a brother to keep him company... Keep us posted - pics would be most appreciated!

- Jas.


----------



## PayBack

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*



davidt1 said:


> For me, having my tools with me when I need them is more important. That means I need small tools I can carry on my person.
> 
> .


 
Lol it's interesting reading this 5 minutes after yet another iPad owner sees my 7" Galaxy Tab and says "oh yes, I have an iPad at home"


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H51 details/preorder!!!*

Lost my H501 a few weeks ago, along with a homemade pen screwdriver that took me weeks to put together. The H501 is replaceable. All it takes is money. The pen screw driver is not . Anyway, I still have my H51W. 

Used it to clean the throttle of my engine outside in the middle of the day. It's amazing how dark some deep crevices can be even if the sun is shining in the middle of the day.






The neutral beam of the H51w shows the inside of the throttle clearly with good contrast and details.






The reason I lost the H501 was because I dropped in the bottom of a side cargo pocket which didn't have a closure mechanism on top. OK the real reason is I was careless. So don't be careless with your ZL lights like I was.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

David - I had a similar situation today the ZL would have come in handy if I had one! I'm thinking about the H51 myself (just posted in a seperate thread) the main decision now is just between all the variants. I see the W or C version would come in handy for identifying particular colors of things like liquid leaks or stains/discolorations.

I was working on our car with my trusty craftsman 19.2V flourescent but its to bulky to get anywhere near where I needed it. The small ZL with a magnet mod on the tailcap would have been perfect... I need to get one! The craftsman flourescent lights up an area nicely but small and nimble it is not!


----------



## gcbryan

I left mine in a cargo pocket where I also had the legs (removable) stored and didn't notice that it was in there and I threw it in the washing machine. I realized my mistake about 5 minutes later.

All I can say is that Zebralights must be reasonable waterproof as it was perfectly dry (inside).


----------



## jamjam

I have a question regarding H51/H51w low battery voltage behavior. When the battery in my H51w are close to depleted, it started to exhibit a very subtle flickering, not strobe or PWM, but a visible subtle flickering. On L1 mode, it will continue in this status for few hours before the battery drained completely. All my other lights do not exhibit this behavior, so I am curious if this is normal for Zebralight especially H51 series.

My Klaurs and Fenix will just step down to a lower level when voltage are low, and continue to run on even lower mode before a total shutdown, but nothing like what the H51w did. If this was part of the circuit design to protect NIMH battery from over-discharge by warning the user, I am curious if you guys think that the flickering are really distracting? Do the new SC600 also behave the same?


----------



## gcbryan

jamjam said:


> I have a question regarding H51/H51w low battery voltage behavior. When the battery in my H51w are close to depleted, it started to exhibit a very subtle flickering, not strobe or PWM, but a visible subtle flickering. On L1 mode, it will continue in this status for few hours before the battery drained completely. All my other lights do not exhibit this behavior, so I am curious if this is normal for Zebralight especially H51 series.
> 
> My Klaurs and Fenix will just step down to a lower level when voltage are low, and continue to run on even lower mode before a total shutdown, but nothing like what the H51w did. If this was part of the circuit design to protect NIMH battery from over-discharge by warning the user, I am curious if you guys think that the flickering are really distracting? Do the new SC600 also behave the same?



I haven't noticed anything like that. Mine just toggles between med and low rather than hi med and low once the battery is mostly depleted.


----------



## Gregozedobe

My H501 usually just steps down to Med from Hi when the battery is getting down, but sometimes it does a noticeable flickering thing (almost like a strobe). Put a fresh (charged) NiMh in and away it goes again.


----------



## Ian2381

Mine does that, flickering and wont light again when turned off. An indicator you have a depleted battery needed to be replaced.


----------



## jamjam

Thanks for all the replies. My H51w behave differently differently depending on the mode. 

1) High - It will step to med, no flickering yet unless continue on current level (med) for extended period of time.

2) Mid - It will step down to low, no flickering yet unless continue on current level (low) for extended period of time.

3) Low - It will start flickering after roughly 100 hours of on-off routine use, it will continue to to flicker for roughly 20+ hours of on-off routine use. I am still doing the "L1 mode" test, and right now it has been running 4 hours daily for about a month.

The purpose of this test is to see how long it takes to completely drained a single "china brand" alkaline in a real world situation. I will not use alkaline for daily usage, but only as a last backup option. I also did a test on "H1 mode" with Energizer Primary Lithium", and the result is roughly the same to Selfbuilt review for the SC51.

The other lights in my test are the Fenix LD20/ LD10/ LD01 SS/ E01, Sunwayman M20C/ M10A, Jetbeam III M and Klarus ST10/ Mi X6. The Klarus X6 are doing pretty well with just a single AAA, hitting 80hours on "low" with 2 hours of usage daily. The LD01 SS only manage to reached 55hours before shutdown. This test are by no means as scientific as what other "Gurus" here had did, but more like an insurance for myself, to know exactly how long each light will last with different battery options.


----------



## tusenkonstnar

Hi, I guess I'm just bad at searching but I'm looking for some good beamshots on H51FW and H51W so I can decide which one to use.


----------



## Gregozedobe

jamjam said:


> The purpose of this test is t*o see how long it takes to completely drained a single "china brand" alkaline* in a real world situation. I will not use alkaline for daily usage, but only as a last backup option.



Please check your battery frequently - alakaline batteries are even more prone to leaking (and then damaging lights) when they are drained of all charge.


----------



## jamjam

Gregozedobe said:


> Please check your battery frequently - alakaline batteries are even more prone to leaking (and then damaging lights) when they are drained of all charge.


 
Thanks for your advice, I am ware of the risk of leaking. So I removed the alkaline after every test. I have experience with nasty alkaline leaking in my blood pressure meter many years ago. And if you are curious, I am actually not that old. LOL...


----------



## jamjam

Gregozedobe said:


> Please check your battery frequently - alakaline batteries are even more prone to leaking (and then damaging lights) when they are drained of all charge.


 
Thanks for your advice, I am ware of the risk of leaking. So I removed the alkaline after every test. I have experience with nasty alkaline leaking in my blood pressure meter many years ago. And if you are curious, I am actually not that old. LOL...


----------



## Bolster

tusenkonstnar said:


> I'm looking for some good beamshots on H51FW and H51W so I can decide which one to use.



See the first linked thread in my sig line.


----------



## jamjam

jamjam said:


> Thanks for all the replies. My H51w behave differently differently depending on the mode.
> 
> 1) High - It will step to med, no flickering yet unless continue on current level (med) for extended period of time.
> 
> 2) Mid - It will step down to low, no flickering yet unless continue on current level (low) for extended period of time.
> 
> 3) Low - It will start flickering after roughly 100 hours of on-off routine use, it will continue to to flicker for roughly 20+ hours of on-off routine use. I am still doing the "L1 mode" test, and right now it has been running 4 hours daily for about a month.
> 
> The purpose of this test is to see how long it takes to completely drained a single "china brand" alkaline in a real world situation. I will not use alkaline for daily usage, but only as a last backup option. I also did a test on "H1 mode" with Energizer Primary Lithium", and the result is roughly the same to Selfbuilt review for the SC51.
> 
> The other lights in my test are the Fenix LD20/ LD10/ LD01 SS/ E01, Sunwayman M20C/ M10A, Jetbeam III M and Klarus ST10/ Mi X6. The Klarus X6 are doing pretty well with just a single AAA, hitting 80hours on "low" with 2 hours of usage daily. The LD01 SS only manage to reached 55hours before shutdown. This test are by no means as scientific as what other "Gurus" here had did, but more like an insurance for myself, to know exactly how long each light will last with different battery options.


 
After some observations. there are some weird behavior that I noticed on the H51w.

When the battery is almost depleted on L1 mode, it will start to go dimmer and flicker rapidly. When this happened, I do a quick double quick, it will go a tad brighter but without any flickering, then immediately shut down.

It seems to me that by double click on L1 mode bring me to L2 mode, which is still "regulated", and then shut down due to the low voltage. Or is it that the H51w actually step down to L2 when low voltage and start flickering, and when I do a double click, it bring it back to L1 which is still "regulated", and then shut down.

I wonder why Zebralight choose to use this flickering method instead of just stepping down to the next lower mode, or may be a few flashes every few minutes as a low voltage warning. Because when the light start flickering rapidly, it is really distracting and the beam is almost not useable. I will rather go with a steady but dimmer light, rather then brighter but flickering.

Not sure if anyone is on the same boat with me, but it would be interesting to hear all your comment on this. Thanks.


----------



## gcbryan

I've got the H51 and H51f. I usually use Eneloops and have only seen it not go to high modes once the batteries get low. So if you try to cycle it just goes for L1 and 2 to M1 and 2 and then back to L1 and 2.

At that point I just recharge or put in new batteries. I haven't waiting until L1 and 2 is all it will do. I assume that's when the flickering starts but I haven't seen it as I would replace the battery before that.


----------



## LED_Thrift

I don't think my memory is as good as it used to be, although I'm not sure, but I think I recall reading that some of the lower settings on the ZL's were achieved using PWM. This would cause the fast flickering that is visible when the batteries are depleted. I have a Jetbeam that uses PWM and when the battery gets low, it gets really annoying. I have never noticed this on my SC51w, but I always put in a charged up Eneloop as soon as the one I'm using starts to get dim. 

Thrifty


----------



## davidt1

Same here. I change the battery as soon as it drops to medium.


----------



## davidt1

Making and eating dinner with illumination provided by H51w.


----------



## davidt1

Just another day at work for the H51w. While I miss the true flood beam of my lost H501, the H51w beats it in brightness and efficiency. I had to use the brightest mode on the H501 for just about any task. Battery life lasted for about less than 2hrs. With the H51w, I only need to use M1(26lms) for all up-close tasks. Battery lasts almost all day in this mode. Reading requires even less power. While the upcoming H502 will no doubt be a great light, I know my H51w will keep me happy for long, long, long time.

Doing a mod to EDC some super glue, and the H51w is providing hand-free illumination for this mod.


----------



## davidt1

Using my H51w as a lighted magnetic pickup tool with lanyard headband.


----------



## davidt1

Found a companion for my H51w


----------



## davidt1

I woke up at 5AM and couldn't go back to sleep. So I used my H51w to make a case for a traveling dental care kit I am putting together.

Wearing it around the neck is my default way of EDCing and using the light. To reduce the thickness of the lanyard, I have changed from the 550 paracord to a thinner cord. 





Work was done and pictures were taken with the H51w set at M2(7lm).


----------



## Bolster

davidt1 said:


> Found a companion for my H51w



Don't expect any offspring. The proper mate for your H51 is an H501r.


----------



## pblanch

You made a dental traveling kit. 

You need a new hobby mate. LOL.


----------



## davidt1

Fenix makes some nice clips that fit ZL lights very well. 

Here is a stainless steel Fenix clip on my H51w. It's clamps tighter than the ZL clip and looks better too.


----------



## vēer

Quick question here, read half of this thread only, so pardon me if I have missed something!
Now, as I understand, back in 2010 H51 didnt quite have the runtime advertised on certain modes, H2 especially.
Can someone comment now, if someones got one in 2011/2012 how well are the run times and whether they are about the same as quoted on ZL's web page?
Thanks!


----------



## davidt1

vēer;3892859 said:


> Quick question here, read half of this thread only, so pardon me if I have missed something!
> Now, as I understand, back in 2010 H51 didnt quite have the runtime advertised on certain modes, H2 especially.
> Can someone comment now, if someones got one in 2011/2012 how well are the run times and whether they are about the same as quoted on ZL's web page?
> Thanks!



Let me direct you to a review of the SC51, which is identical to the H51, by selfbuilt. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...XP-E-Neutral)-1xAA-Reviews-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS

His run time test result using a 2000mAh Eneloop:
Zebralight SC51 (R4) Hi-2 = 1hr 37min to 50%


----------



## davidt1

vēer;3892859 said:


> Quick question here, read half of this thread only, so pardon me if I have missed something!
> Now, as I understand, back in 2010 H51 didnt quite have the runtime advertised on certain modes, H2 especially.
> Can someone comment now, if someones got one in 2011/2012 how well are the run times and whether they are about the same as quoted on ZL's web page?
> Thanks!



Let me direct you to this review of the SC51, which has the same internals as the H51, by selfbuilt. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...XP-E-Neutral)-1xAA-Reviews-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS

Run time test result with a 2000mAh Eneloop from his review:

Zebralight SC51 (R4) Hi-2 = 1hr 37min to 50%


----------



## robostudent5000

davidt1 said:


> Let me direct you to this review of the SC51, which has the same internals as the H51, by selfbuilt.
> 
> Run time test result with a 2000mAh Eneloop from his review:
> 
> Zebralight SC51 (R4) Hi-2 = 1hr 37min to 50%



the review is from 2010. he wanted to know if anything changed in 2011/2012.


----------



## vēer

Yep, that is correct, I already saw that review and posts regarding it in this same thread, Im asking specifically about 2011/2012, thanks for looking it up tho !


----------



## DIΩDΣ

Are they still R4 emitters? Their website doesnt specify but thought I had read somewhere they were now R5. IDK I was curious what my H51w was sporting (bought last summer). That would effect efficiency some.


----------



## theshoelacebandit

Zebralights web page is now showing that in March of 2012 they made a change and all the brightness levels on the light are current regulated. What does this mean for the overall performance of the light. Stuff like are the runtimes the same, is it brighter. What are the pros and cons of this change. Does anyone have a new one and an old one to compare. What are peoples overall thoughts about the change.


----------



## TweakMDS

I contacted ZL a few days ago asking about how to tell if you get a new model. They stated that since January 2012 all models that have gone out are the new version, so it would be extremely unlikely for me to get the older version from any retailer. I do wish they had upped the model number though, or given some sort of serial number range for the newer one.
They also stated that no change to the sensitivity of the switch was made.


----------



## theshoelacebandit

TweakMDS said:


> I contacted ZL a few days ago asking about how to tell if you get a new model. They stated that since January 2012 all models that have gone out are the new version, so it would be extremely unlikely for me to get the older version from any retailer. I do wish they had upped the model number though, or given some sort of serial number range for the newer one.They also stated that no change to the sensitivity of the switch was made.


Thank-you for the quick response. I was unsure if anyone would see this post due to it running stagnant. Maybe I should start a new thread. We shall see. I to tryed to contact zebralight about the same thing. I had the same question about identifying between the two. You would think for inventory purposes they would have some way to tell the difference. Some kind of marking. I haven't heard back yet. I would still love to hear from someone about the technical details of the change. What are peoples thoughts. Is it a good thing. I've read of some complaining about a high frequency flash. This should fix that. I guess the best thing would be if someone had both to compare them side by side. What do people think about the change?


----------



## bon1

I'd too be interested in knowing if the updated Zebralight H51, the one with the all current-controled modes, has any known issues since I plan on acquiring one soon--anything from flashes when the light is off, switch issues, sealing issues, etc.

I hope that somebody who's bought an H51 from Zebralight anytime this year will see this message.


----------



## theshoelacebandit

I have been in contact with GoingGear trying to get information about the change. They have been very helpful. According to them the new H51 should be "more efficiency and none of that fast flickering (PWM). There are no cons he can think of."I would still like to know if there is any way to tell the difference between a new one and an old one. Also a head to head comparison.


----------



## theshoelacebandit

Just received information from zebralight about identifying between updates."There are no markings and anything that can identify the versions. But all lights sold since March 2012 (from our online store or our distributors) come with drivers with'current regulation at all levels'. There are 6 revisions to the H51/SC51 driver since its initial release. The 'current regulated' is the last one."


----------



## gcbryan

Even with the older model (which I have) as I recall there are only two levels that aren't current regulated and I think one was a level I never use and the other was never an issue for me as far as noticing PWM.


----------



## theshoelacebandit

gcbryan said:


> Even with the older model (which I have) as I recall there are only two levels that aren't current regulated and I think one was a level I never use and the other was never an issue for me as far as noticing PWM.


I appricate the info. Do you by chance remember what levels were PWM? My brother was an early fan of zebralight. I believe he has one of the pwm ones. I just ordered one this morning. When I get it I will compare.


----------



## RedForest UK

On Rev1 L2 and M2 were both PWM and there were only 2 optional high modes.

On Rev2 only L2 and H3 (an additional mode for rev2) are PWM regulated. M2 is current regulated as are the original 2 high modes and L1/M1.


----------



## theshoelacebandit

I just received my new version h51 (all levels current regulated). I haven't had much time to play around with it yet. While my findings are preliminary I have noticed that there is a much more dramatic difference between h1 and h2. I have read of some complaining about there being little to no difference between the two in older versions. It appears that this has been addressed in the newest one. With the older one it was hard to determine which level you were in. Now there is an obvious difference. I use the same eneloop battery in both lights to make sure it wasn't just a battery thing.


----------



## CraigF

theshoelacebandit said:


> I have noticed that there is a much more dramatic difference between h1 and h2. I have read of some complaining about there being little to no difference between the two in older versions.



I have Rev2. H1 and H2 are hugely different, and when they become not different, then it's time for me to pop in a fresh Eneloop (just because...). H2 is about as bright as my 80Lm light, so I do believe H1 is close to 200Lm. Maybe your brother's is Rev 1 or something? No prob with Rev. 2, best small light I've ever got, I use it regularly every day. The PWM is on H3 and L2 for mine; I never use H3 lamp (just strobe), and the PWM is invisible at 0.2Lm. Based on the pics, the lower casing is different (from originals) on the current version where the clip goes.


----------



## Lithium466

Sorry to dig this thread, but I just got 2 H51c and noticed I got two different versions...can someone tell me which one is fully current regulated?

One has a much more textured reflector, the other has a lighter orange peel :





tailcaps are different too





So, WTH ? I am not sensitive (at all) to PWM and I am somewhat unable to tell if one of these are PWM regulated or not...


----------



## elbowtko

Zebralight should have ditched the upgrades, and just announce a h52 which is the a real upgrade the h51 needs.


----------



## Beacon of Light

yes, I would love a H52 and also a H32.



elbowtko said:


> Zebralight should have ditched the upgrades, and just announce a h52 which is the a real upgrade the h51 needs.


----------



## Stefano

I bought in summer 2012 a Zebralight H51w
After about two months I bought a H51 cool withe and H600 cool withe.
Since then I've always used H600, rarely H51w.
H51 cool withe been sleeping in his box.

Today I opened the box and made a comparison between H51w and H51, my H51w has a beautiful color, I thought that H51 is identical except for the color, it seems to me that instead of H51 hotspot is smaller.

I did this test inside the house, but I got impression that H51 is less bright than H51w.
I was sure I see the opposite ..
Does anyone have both lights and can tell me something?
At this time Zebralight is doing discounts on Headlamp and I was planning to take another one to keep as a spare, but I'm undecided whether to take the withe cool or neutral.

I am also undecided whether to do this because I think that H 52 is really close to production ... but the H51w gave me great satisfaction and between all my lights is the one with the best color.

I do not understand if I had a H51 strange, it seems to me much less luminous version of the neutral.
Does anyone have the two lights?

Thanks

(Translated with Google translator)


----------



## Stefano

Stefano said:


> I bought in summer 2012 a Zebralight H51w
> After about two months I bought a H51 cool withe and H600 cool withe.
> Since then I've always used H600, rarely H51w.
> H51 cool withe been sleeping in his box.
> 
> Today I opened the box and made a comparison between H51w and H51, my H51w has a beautiful color, I thought that H51 is identical except for the color, it seems to me that instead of H51 hotspot is smaller.
> 
> I did this test inside the house, but I got impression that H51 is less bright than H51w.
> I was sure I see the opposite ..
> Does anyone have both lights and can tell me something?
> At this time Zebralight is doing discounts on Headlamp and I was planning to take another one to keep as a spare, but I'm undecided whether to take the withe cool or neutral.
> 
> I am also undecided whether to do this because I think that H 52 is really close to production ... but the H51w gave me great satisfaction and between all my lights is the one with the best color.
> 
> I do not understand if I had a H51 strange, it seems to me much less luminous version of the neutral.
> Does anyone have the two lights?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (Translated with Google translator)



I did the test using two different types of Eneloop.
I repeated using only white Eneloop, maybe a black Eneloop was damaged.
Now it seems like the brightness.
Hotspot of the neutral version, however, seems better (hotspot more bright)

(Translated with Google translator)


----------



## markr6

Stefano, I used to have both the H51 and H51w. My H51 appeared a little brighter. I eventually sold it since it was way too cool, almost blue even compared to other cool white lights from other manufacturers.


----------



## Stefano

markr6 said:


> Stefano, I used to have both the H51 and H51w. My H51 appeared a little brighter. I eventually sold it since it was way too cool, almost blue even compared to other cool white lights from other manufacturers.



My H51 instead has a good color, it's a cool withe "light" very pleasant.
I've always had good luck with the color of the Zebralight, only this hotspot of H51 does not convince me, it seems poorly defined and slightly smaller.


----------



## phdinfunk

I got one of the last h51fw's from Zebra before they discontinued them.

I have been using it as semi-EDC for a few weeks. The other night I strapped it to my bike handlebars with a cable-tie and rode through the countryside. The light ran on h2 (low-high) for about 2 hours and a few minutes. I found it bright enough to travel down decent quality roads at a moderate speed.... 

After a while, it switched automatically to one of the medium modes. That was still usable, but I was straining to see. That ran for maybe 10 or 15 minutes then went to low... which was un-ride-able, so I switched batteries (not too tough to do in the dark, cable-tied to the bars).

I'm a little sketchy about how well this light will hold up for extended tours of duty. When my Malkoff gets here, I'm going to rig a suitable mount up for it.


----------



## ronniepudding

I'm seeing the H51fw available for sale in Zebralight's "Discontinued Items" page for $49.50. Besides the obvious difference in output, are there compelling reasons to get the H52fw ($65)? 

The frosted diffuser lens on the H51fw might be a hack solution... or it might provide a good balance between flood and throw. Are there any "bugs" in the older model that would make it a bad purchase? Can anyone who's owned both headlamps comment?

[edit: the equivalent upgraded model would be the H52fw (not the H502w as originally posted), which shares the 90 degree beam spread and frosted lens as the H51fw. The main difference seems to be going from XP-G to XM-L2 emitter. I would expect the H52fw might be slightly floodier unless the reflector has been changed as well....]


----------



## DIΩDΣ

ronniepudding said:


> I'm seeing the H51fw available for sale in Zebralight's "Discontinued Items" page for $49.50. Besides the obvious difference in output, are there compelling reasons to get the H52fw ($65)?
> 
> The frosted diffuser lens on the H51fw might be a hack solution... or it might provide a good balance between flood and throw. Are there any "bugs" in the older model that would make it a bad purchase? Can anyone who's owned both headlamps comment?
> 
> [edit: the equivalent upgraded model would be the H52fw (not the H502w as originally posted), which shares the 90 degree beam spread and frosted lens as the H51fw. The main difference seems to be going from XP-G to XM-L2 emitter. I would expect the H52fw might be slightly floodier unless the reflector has been changed as well....]



I think the main differences are: 
-14500 Li-ion support (with a much brighter high only attainable with Li-ion)
-slightly higher output / runtime
-additional beacon/strobe
-battery level check
-programmable medium and low modes
-slightly smaller and lighter

Thats what I can come up with quickly, if anyone has anything else to add feel free.

Its up to you whether these warrant the additional cost. For me, I am upgrading (H51w > H52w). Individually each isnt significant, but many of those new features I'll make use of, so together it warrants it. Biggest thing I am worried about is tint though, I love my H51w tint.


----------



## Lite_me

DIΩDΣ;4304100 said:


> Biggest thing I am worried about is tint though, I love my H51w tint.


This is it for me too. I'm not happy with Zebralights XM-L2s neutral tints. I love their XP-Gs in neutral though. I have the H501w and like it, but wanted something with less flood and brighter in the center/useable area of the beam. You'll get that with the H51Fw as well as more throw. The medium settings are good for most tasks, where the H501w required the hi setting, (for me) so runtime will improve with the H51Fw. 

After seeing this post, I ordered 1 from the ZL discontinued page.

Looks like I got the last one. :ironic:


----------



## ronniepudding

Lite_me said:


> After seeing this post, I ordered 1 from the ZL discontinued page. Looks like I got the last one. :ironic:



It does look that way ...  Ah well, I guess it makes the decision that much easier. 

I was pretty much sold on the newer model anyway.


----------



## markr6

The H51w was a nice tint. The new XM-L2 NW emitters look like puke, but I just had to learn to live with it. Ordered H52w and H600w MKII in addition to my SC52w :shakehead


----------

